# Die AH-Preisekaputtmacher



## Úlralas (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mich nervt da eine Sache total und möchte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema wissen und schauen ob nur ich so denke. Vll hört sich das ja etwas nach mimimi an,
aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.

Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es einige Leute die Preise kaputt machen wie der Titel schon sagt. 

Kleines Bespiel:

Ich habe ne zeitlang erfolgreich Erdringdiamant hergestellt und auch mit richtig viel Gewinn verkauft.  Als Alchi kann man sich ja die Mats ausm AH kaufen und 
direkt verarbeiten. Ging also recht schnell. 25g pro Äonenfeuer und der Rest kostet paar Gold.  Verkauft hab ich die Dinger, dann nach der Herstellung für
70-100g Pro Stück. So konnte ich z.B. innerhalb kürzester Zeit das schnelle Fliegen kaufen und vieles mehr. 

OBWOHL jeder die Preise sieht und ahnen kann das man die Dinger auch selber so teuer verkaufen kann, gibt es immer wieder Leute, die das Zeug herstellen und für ca.
30g verkaufen.  

Ich hab die Leute dann ingame angeschrieben und darauf aufmerksam gemacht das die das auch ruhig auch teurer verkaufen können, dass die dann mehr Gewinn machen, weil 
das Potenzial da is, aber i-wie scheint es die nich zu interessieren und das Preise kaputt machen geht munter weiter.

So was ich nun wissen will ist, ob das auch bei euch aufm Server vorkommt, ob ihr auch solche Situationen kennt und was ihr in Solchen Fällen tut oder tun würdet.


Nochmal, das soll kein mimimi sein. Ich will nur wissen wie ihr damit umgeht und ob das öfter vorkommt.

Sinnfreie Komentare bitte unterlassen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (18. Oktober 2009)

naja es ist wie immer bedarf und nachfrage.

normalerweise kann man die steinchen für 100-200g verkaufen ohne probleme aber jeder will, dass seine steinchen verkauft werden und je mehr leute verkaufen, desto stärker wird der preis gedrückt.

und die preise gehen davon nicht wirklich kaputt. sie sinken einfach und wenn man für den preis nicht verkaufen will, dann verkauft man einfach nicht und es gibt weniger angebot und die preise steigen wieder oder man bleibt auf seiner ware sitzen.


----------



## Balord (18. Oktober 2009)

Mehr Nachfrage = Mehr Anbieter

Mehr Anbieter = Preissenkung, da jeder den anderen Unterbieten will, damit bevorzugt die eigenen Sachen verkauft werden.

Das ist in einer freien Marktwirtschaft normal, da die zahl der Anbieter steigt, die Nachfrage jedoch sinkt oder steigt nicht.

Gibts auch im normalen Handel, ist also kein WoW Phänomen


btw, ein lustiges Beispiel: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe einen Kardinalsrubin zum test für 150 gold ins Auktionshaus gestellt (normal wars 180 gold) und etwa 5 Minuten später gab es bereits welche für 130 gold. 
Warum? Händler 2 wollte seinen Rubin ebenfalls Verkaufen, sah jedoch, das ich den Preis und damit auch den Wert der Rubine gesenkt habe und senkte dadurch seinen ebenfalls, die darauffolgenden Händler auch.

Sie haben jedoch durch das gegenseitige weiter runter schrauben des Preises sich selbst auch im Verkauf behindert, da sie das selbe Produkt nicht zu einem entsprechendem Gewinn verkaufen konnten

Mitlerweile ist der Preis jedoch wieder auf den normalwert gestiegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke er meint viel mehr die Extreme wenn zum beispiel der billigste stein bei 100 G ist und der der nächste ihn dann für 30g reinstellt das nervt mich persönlich auch immer wieder...


----------



## Berrid (18. Oktober 2009)

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das es auch Spieler gibt, die nicht so " Goldgeil " sind und einfach einen " normalen" betrag für ihre Ware verlangen ?


----------



## Makhral (18. Oktober 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Mehr Nachfrage = Mehr Anbieter
> 
> Mehr Anbieter = Preissenkung, da jeder den anderen Unterbieten will, damit bevorzugt die eigenen Sachen verkauft werden.
> 
> ...



Genauso kann man sich sehr gut und schnell ein Monopol aufbauen, die erzielten Gewinne durch gewisse Items auf sich bündeln und gleichzeitig den Preis auf realistischem Niveau halten. 
Zunächst die Preise künstlich drücken, dann die billiger eingestellten Items großflächig aufkaufen und zum eigenen Preis wieder einstellen.
Dafür eignet sich aber nicht jedes Item, also aufgepasst. Kann man auch ne Menge Gold verbrennen auf die Weise.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Oktober 2009)

Normaler Preis is ja OK, aber wenn jemand mit dem Preis im AH nichtmal seine selbstkosten deckt ist ist mehr als dähmlich und die anderen verkaufen ihre sachen nicht


----------



## thehed (18. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch Alchi und mach einen Edelstein aber einen anderen der noch immer Gewinn abwirft. Momentan brechen die Preise ein weil Ferien sind und die Sache langsam zu allen durchsickert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nervt mich nicht, ist einfach der Lauf der Dinge. Was ich aber idiotisch finde sind die fertigen Alchi Sachen im Ah die völlig unter Preis sind! Der ganze Beruf wäre ohne die Steine wertlos! 
Frostlotus kostet bei uns >50 Gold/Stk das Endprodukt <35 selbst mit gelegentlichem mehrfach Effekt ist das Blödsinn. Manchmal kann man sowas allerdings ausnutzen. Wobei es buffood besser funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torfarn (18. Oktober 2009)

man muss gar nicht die selbstkosten decken wenn man keine hat, selbstkosten wären wenn man die mats oder gleich die teile kauft und dann verkauft
wenn man aber den Beruf hat zum beispiel alchi zum transen und einmal richtig ordentlich farmt ist es egal wie teuer man sie verkauft die frage ist nur wieviel die zeit die man da rein gesteckt hat wert ist, man könnte dann auch ein epic gem für 1g rein stellen und man würde gewinn machen würde sich nur nicht lohnen bei den aufwand


----------



## Rochy008 (18. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du weißt, dass der Wert unter dem "eigendlichen" Wert liegt, dann kauf einfach die anderen Steine auf und stelle sie zu dem "angemessenen" Wert rein. So machst du noch Profit damit. 
Ich habe mir z.b auf meinem Server das Monopol auf Thoriumerz gesichert. Ich verkaufte früher, als ich beim levln was abgebaut hatte,  ein Stack für gut 75G-95G.
Als ich vor ca 2 Monaten ins Ah schaute und sah, dass ein Stack nur noch ca. 20G-30G Wert war schlug ich zu. Ich kaufte das ganze Thoriumerz aus dem AH.
Ich hatte dabei über 1.500G investiert, aber s hatte sich gelohnt. 
Ich stellte das Thorium nun für 120G das Stack rein^^ und da ich das Monopol drauf hatte kauften die Leute es sich.
Von meinen 3000Stück Thoriumerz hab ich noch ca. 600Stück übrig und hab mir dabei eine Goldene Nase verdient.

also 

lg Rochy


----------



## Leox (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn es dich stört dann kauf die billigen steine und verkauf sie teurer ^^


----------



## luca423 (18. Oktober 2009)

jaja, die allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalis (18. Oktober 2009)

schon mal was von einer "freien Marktwirtschaft" gehört?
jeder kann seine Waren und Dienste zu einem von ihm frei gewählten Preis anbieten, da haben andere nix mitzureden


----------



## Revan69 (18. Oktober 2009)

Das die Preise niedriger werden ist klar. Sowas nennt man Konkurrenzdruck, was wiederrum ein Zeichen einer gesunden Wirtschaft ist. Es gibt Zeiten das ist der Markt einfach übersättigt und es verlangt von den Spielern die im Auktionshaus tätig sind eine gewisse Flexibilität, wie im realen Leben eben auch. Ich selbst bin im Auktionshaus sehr Aktiv und sehe die Preisschwankungen, recht stabil ist auf meinem realm z.B. Thorium und gut 80g Pro Stack wert (auch Kleinvieh macht mist) während dinge wie Titan stark schwanken.


----------



## Nimr0th (18. Oktober 2009)

stellt sich für mich die frage, WER die Preise kaputt mach.
Diejenigen, die Zeuch für nen " normalen" preis ins AH stellen, oder diejenigen, die rausholen was möglich ist.

in vielen anderen threads hier bei buffed beschweren sich user, dass die preise soo hoch sind.


----------



## Vampirgott (18. Oktober 2009)

Was aber häufig auch passiert:

Da stellen die Leute Sachen zum Sofortkauf rein, der niedriger ist, also der Verkaufspreis beim NPC.
Da frag ich mich auch häufig: Schaun die sich die Gegenstände nicht vorher ein bissel genauer an?

Letztendlich immer ein Vorteil für mich, da wird ein Dämmerstein für 2g gekauft und für 3g an den NPC weitegeleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist nicht viel, aber es summiert sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firechaos (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch viel Gold mit Titanstahlbarren gemacht,nach 2 Wochen kam dann ein anderer an und hatt die zum halben Preis verkauft.Ich hab die für 300 G verkauft er die für 150G.Das war ärgerlich weil man jetzt nur noch 50 G für einen bekommt...


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (18. Oktober 2009)

Mein Tipp:


Sachen die viel zu billig sind einfach kaufen und selbst reinstellen - hält den Preis solide und gibt zusätzlichen Gewinn ...


----------



## Nimr0th (18. Oktober 2009)

will ja nicht sagen, es wäre nicht ärgerlich -- aber so "normalisieren" sich die preise eben.


----------



## Úlralas (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja als ich weiss ja von der Sache mit Angebot und Nachfrage
so is es ja nich ^^
hab mein kaufmännisches fachabi btw egal...
Was ich meine ist der extreme preisunterschied.
Ich bin einer der wenigen die das zeug drin hat sagen wir mal.
Plötzlich bietet ein anderer das teil fast 70% billiger an als der rest... 
Und nich nur ein zwei... Da kommen dann mengen rein, sodass man auf den Sachen sitzen bleibt
und erstmal nich weiss wohin.

Einer von den kaputtmachern sagte mal:
man muss die Dinger so billig reinsetzen, weilman das so macht und ich soll das ach machen.

Und mal ehrlich. Es liegt doch in der natur des menschen das man immermehr will
und das maximale rausholen will.
Wenn die Leute bereit sind soviel dafür zu zahlen ist es ja gerechtfertigt.

@ Berrid: wenn 1 äonenfeur ca. 25-30 g kostet, nephrit und riesencitrin 5g zusammen, dann find ich is 30g
für ein Stein kein normaler preis find ich ^^


----------



## Card09 (18. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich nervt da eine Sache total und möchte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema wissen und schauen ob nur ich so denke. Vll hört sich das ja etwas nach mimimi an,
> aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das DU zu den preisekaputtmachern gehörst oder? du verkaufst das endprodukt für das doppelte bis dreifache und der typ der die für das Gold reinstellt wie die mats kosten ist jem der fair bleibt ?!


----------



## thehed (18. Oktober 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das DU zu den preisekaputtmachern gehörst oder? du verkaufst das endprodukt für das doppelte bis dreifache und der typ der die für das Gold reinstellt wie die mats kosten ist jem der fair bleibt ?!



Kann jeder machen, muss nicht jeder kaufen, zumal man die hohen Alchi Steine auch bei Npc's bekommt. Preise machen die Kaputt die weniger verlangen als die Mats kosten.
Und genau darauf steuern solche Preiskämpfe zu. Das Resultat ist immer dasselbe: Kleiner Gewinn= niemand macht es. Seh ich andauernd beim Buffood.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit fängt wieder einer oben an....verkauft was und schon beginnt die Spirale wieder usw


----------



## Assari (18. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> So was ich nun wissen will ist, ob das auch bei euch aufm Server vorkommt, ob ihr auch solche Situationen kennt und was ihr in Solchen Fällen tut oder tun würdet.




Kannst nicht dagegen machen, und ja, Sowas gibts bei uns aufm Server auch


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (18. Oktober 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Mehr Nachfrage = Mehr Anbieter
> 
> Mehr Anbieter = Preissenkung, da jeder den anderen Unterbieten will, damit bevorzugt die eigenen Sachen verkauft werden.
> 
> ...




Ich gebe mit deinem Post 100% recht. 
Einer wo die Lage versteht / erkennt .


----------



## Nimophelio (18. Oktober 2009)

Man macht einen Preis kaputt wenn man ihn künstlich hochtreibt.


----------



## Deis (18. Oktober 2009)

Freie Marktwirtschaft hat mich nie interessiert. Mein Angebote richten sich niemals nach dem aktuellen AH Kurs, sondern immer nach meiner aktuellen Laune.

Und was willst DU jetzt dagegen tun? Richtig! Garnichts!


----------



## iXEd (18. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich nervt da eine Sache total und möchte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema wissen und schauen ob nur ich so denke. Vll hört sich das ja etwas nach mimimi an,
> aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.
> ...



heul nicht rum...bringt dich eh nicht weiter...

schau regelmässig im AH vorbei, wenn du was findest was 30g oder sogar billiger is (als der "standart" preis) dan kaufs doch

und pack es für einen für dich angemessenen preis -.-

wahnsinn das einige einfach nicht einen schritt weiter denken können cO


----------



## Anburak-G (18. Oktober 2009)

Leox schrieb:


> wenn es dich stört dann kauf die billigen steine und verkauf sie teurer ^^



Wenn man auf den hohen Preis beharren tut -> Beste Möglichkeit^^


----------



## Eysenbeiss (18. Oktober 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Man macht einen Preis kaputt wenn man ihn künstlich hochtreibt.




Exakt und wer so blöde is und sich die Mats ausm AH kauft, statt sie nebenbei zu farmen und damit quasi NULL Einstiegskosten hat, der ist selber Schuld.

Der andere auf dem Server wird das nämlich genau SO machen, vermutlich BB, sei es mit nem Twink, bei dem fallen die kleinen Steine ab, oder er sondiert Saroniterz und nimmt dazu das Äonenfeuer, das er aus den Kristallen selbst erzeugt.

SO macht man Geschäfte und nicht mit Faulheit, in dem man aus dem AH die Grundmats kauft.


----------



## iXEd (18. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Exakt und wer so blöde is und sich die Mats ausm AH kauft, statt sie nebenbei zu farmen und damit quasi NULL Einstiegskosten hat, der ist selber Schuld.
> 
> Der andere auf dem Server wird das nämlich genau SO machen, vermutlich BB, sei es mit nem Twink, bei dem fallen die kleinen Steine ab, oder er sondiert Saroniterz und nimmt dazu das Äonenfeuer, das er aus den Kristallen selbst erzeugt.
> 
> SO macht man Geschäfte und nicht mit Faulheit, in dem man aus dem AH die Grundmats kauft.



/sing


----------



## Selidia (18. Oktober 2009)

Kauf die Gegenstände ein, pack sie teurer ins AH und freu dich...


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (19. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann dich überhaupt nicht verstehen du weinst hier rum das andere deine Preise drücken?
Du hast dann 3 Möglichkeiten:
-Es akzeptieren und warten bis die Preise wieder normal sind
-Alle saufkaufen und teurer Reinstellen
-Sich mal in die Rolle der anderen Spieler hineinversetzen (Nein Npc sind es nicht durch die du im Ah dein Gold machst) und mal zu überlegen wie du in der Situation dich freuen würdest wenn du einen siehst der sein können als Alchi ohne viel Provit ins Ah stellt um damit vielleicht einfach den Leuten einen Gefallen zu erweisen ohne gleich den Rest der Welt abzocken zu wollen


----------



## Infernox666 (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie rührend.


----------



## Albra (19. Oktober 2009)

war schon immer so das erstellte sachen günstiger sind als die grundmats..
sieht sich wie ein roter faden durch alle berufsschichten


----------



## Giraca (19. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Kauf die Gegenstände ein, pack sie teurer ins AH und freu dich...



Jo also muss sagen geht gut weil zum beispiel be uns waren die Gefrorenen Kugeln bei 10-20 Gold untwen hab glaubich 500 g verbraucht alle aufgekauft und dann für normale 50 g reingeklatscht und tada und in kurzer zeit hat ich gut gold und 50 g sind ned viel


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (19. Oktober 2009)

das mit der "freien Marktwirtsschaft" trifft ja mal überhaupt nicht zu... 

Im echten Leben hat der Händler Rechnungen zu bezahlen und eventuell sogar noch eine Familie zu ernähren..

In WoW fallen diese Kosten weg.. da macht es nix aus wenn man 5 stunden kräuter farmt und das dann alles für 1 silber sofortkauf verkloppt..

Im Echten Leben jedoch kann der Händler nur soweit runter gehen mit dem Preis bis er an eine Grenze stößt wo er keinen Gewinn mehr macht ( und selbst da kann er nicht an der Grenze entlang schleifen sonst würde er mit 100 euro im Monat nach hause gehen)
(Ausgenommen räumungsverkäufe wo es darum geht schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben)


----------



## sp4rky (19. Oktober 2009)

man kann keine preise kaputtmachen, der markt reguliert sich


----------



## Das_Baum (19. Oktober 2009)

Makhral schrieb:


> Genauso kann man sich sehr gut und schnell ein Monopol aufbauen, die erzielten Gewinne durch gewisse Items auf sich bündeln und gleichzeitig den Preis auf realistischem Niveau halten.
> Zunächst die Preise künstlich drücken, dann die billiger eingestellten Items großflächig aufkaufen und zum eigenen Preis wieder einstellen.
> Dafür eignet sich aber nicht jedes Item, also aufgepasst. Kann man auch ne Menge Gold verbrennen auf die Weise.
> 
> ...



das mit dem monopol ist aber leider nur sehr sehr bedingt möglich^^ weil dadurch das der preis künstlich zwar in waage gehalten wird erhöht sich die "produktionsmenge" (also die menge die angeboten wird im ah
der große uterschied zum monopol ist das man halt nix einzigartiges oder unnachahmliches verkauft.....jeder Alchimist kann einem ohne viel aufwand konkurenz machen


----------



## Seryma (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenns dich stört, kaufs auf und stells teurer rein.
Er hat was er wollte, und auch du machst Gewinn... also was soll schlimm sein daran?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (19. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich nervt da eine Sache total und möchte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema wissen und schauen ob nur ich so denke. Vll hört sich das ja etwas nach mimimi an,
> aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.
> ...





Tja mein Freund, da kann ich nur ein Liedchen von trällern.

Ich bestreite meinen WoW-Unterhalt als Händler. Sprich, ich kaufe und verkaufe.


Vor meiner WoW Pause zum Beispiel kaufte ich ziemlich günstig Runenstoff ein. Ich hab locker 400g investiert, da der Markt über lägere Zeit fast nichts zu bieten hatte. Als ich dann anfieng meinen Runenstoff zu verkaufen, kamen anscheinend 20 andere auf die selbe Idee. Nur sie unterbaten meinen Einkaufspreis noch um Längen. So saß ich dann wochenlang auf dem ganzen Mist und bin schier verzweifelt....


Anderes Beispiel ist Jade. Bei uns im AH gingen die Dinger teilweise für flockige 19 Gold pro Stück (ja neuenzehn!) über die Ladentheke. Und was passiert? Einige Tage später sehe ich ins AH und irgendwelche Leute stellten aufeinmal Tonnen von den Steinen für 1-2g rein. 

Wenn man rechnet, dass ich die Dinger für teilweise 15+ Gold ea gekauft hatte, ist das ein extremer Verlust. Als ich die Leute dann darauf anschrieb, wars ihnen egal...

Klar kann man jetzt sagen "Dann geh doch farmen".
Aber ich sage eher, warum soll ich farmen gehen? Ich stell mich pro Tag ne Stunde oder so ans AH, renn bissle zum Briefkasten und zur Bank und mach jeden Tag locker 200 Gold und mehr.
In der Zeit, in der meine Auktionen laufen, kann ich zB. in Inis gehen oder irgend nen andern Scheiß machen. Also warum soll ich dann Zeit fürs Farmen verschwenden^^


Ich hoffe zwar noch immer, dass sich die Marktsituation mal bessern wird bzw. die Leute vielleicht kapieren, dass es doch dumm ist einen Gegenstand für 2g zu verkloppen, wenn ich fast das Zehnfache dafür haben kann und es trotzdem gekauft wird.

Viele scheinen wohl im Spiel nicht klar zu denken oder wer würde bei Ebay sein Top Hany für 10€ verkaufen, wenn man dafür 100€ bekommen kann?
(Sollte jemand dies wirklich vor haben, schickt mir ne PM, ich kauf eure Handys^^)


----------



## Floyder (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag es, wenn Leute den Preis dumpen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man einen Dumper sieht, alles aufkaufen.
Macht das 2-3 Tage lang, bunkert große Mengen und setzt sie dann ganz geringfügig unter dem normalen Preis rein. (1-2 Gold)


----------



## KInstinct (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe 3 Char auf 80 die ihre Daily's machen.  Wenn ich also was im AH sehe, was ich haben will und es 2k, 3k oder auch 4k G kostet, ist mir das sowas von egal... mit Daily's bei 3 Char's mache ich im Durchschnitt 850g am Tag.

Also meine Meinung ist eher: "Die Wirtschaft ist komplett kaputt durch Daily's"


----------



## Dalfi (19. Oktober 2009)

Es soll auch Leute geben die ihren Gildenbankchar mal die Fächer entmüllen und dabei solche Sachen wie Runenstoff und Jade z.B.: noch in Massen rumliegen haben, weil die mal irgendwo abgefallen sind und erstmal frei nach dem Motto "Wer weiß wofür es mal gut ist" aufgehoben wurden. 
Jetzt aber verbrauchen sie den dringend benötigten Platz in teuer erkauften Gildenbankfächern und müssen deshalb einfach nur weg und das möglichst schnell und sicher damit nicht in 48 Std der Briefkasten mit Rückläufern überquillt.

Pech ist nur wenn genau 5 Minuten vorher jemand wie der TE seine völlig überteuerte Ware ins AH gestellt hat und nun auf den Auktionskosten und seiner Ware sitzen bleibt. 

C´est la Vie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Oktober 2009)

Das gleiche schon mit dem Titanstahlzerstörer gehabt. Hab den für 1600 reingestellt als Startgebot. War so der Durchschnitt, und prompt stellt jemand einen für 1100! rein. Hab ihn angeschrieben und er meinte, er bräuchte das Geld schnell und außerdem muss man ja nicht immer alles SO teuer verkaufen.



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Exakt und wer so blöde is und sich die Mats ausm AH kauft, statt sie nebenbei zu farmen und damit quasi NULL Einstiegskosten hat, der ist selber Schuld.
> 
> Der andere auf dem Server wird das nämlich genau SO machen, vermutlich BB, sei es mit nem Twink, bei dem fallen die kleinen Steine ab, oder er sondiert Saroniterz und nimmt dazu das Äonenfeuer, das er aus den Kristallen selbst erzeugt.
> 
> SO macht man Geschäfte und nicht mit Faulheit, in dem man aus dem AH die Grundmats kauft.



Eben nicht, das Gold ist im AH und nicht durch Daylies zu finden.


----------



## barbarella (19. Oktober 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Mehr Nachfrage = Mehr Anbieter
> 
> 
> Mitlerweile ist der Preis jedoch wieder auf den normalwert gestiegen.
> ...




eben... einfach warten bis sich die preise wieder normalisiert haben... 

ich setze auch meine sachen so rein dass sie die günstigsten sind .. jedoch minimal um ein paar silber oder paar gold ... ich verstehe auch nicht warum manche sich den gewinn entgehen lassen und es extrem günstig reinstellen... 

andererseits freue ich mich natürlich wenn ich mats brauche und es hat jemand etwas supergünstig reingestellt... 

eine zeitlang habe ich mir den "spass" erlaubt .... viele günstige dinge einzukaufen und sie dann mit hohem gewinn wieder zu verkaufen... ist allerdings langweilig auf dauer...


----------



## Nicodemus84 (19. Oktober 2009)

Auf Norgannon gibts ein ähnliches Problem, das Stack Saronit wurde zum Teil um die 25 G verkauft! Wer jetzt Bergbau als Beruf hat und ein AH-Addon weiß, dass man das Stack für 25 G beim NPC verscherbeln kann, die Leute machen also mit ihren Stacks VERLUST, da sie ja auch noch die AH-Gebühren tragen müssen und wohl nicht immer alles verkauft bekommen...... es is ziemlich nervig, weil ich und einige in meiner Gilde nun auf nem riesen Haufen Saronit sitzen bleiben. Ich schenk es inzwischen lieber den Juwies, als dass ich es im AH ebenfalls verramsch!


----------



## Dranay (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Sache mit der Gildenbank entleeren ist ja schön und gut. Aber komischerweise waren das viele Chars in allen Fällen und über mehrere Wochen hinweg. 
Ich bezweifle, dass grade mal alle Leute auf meinem Server just in dieser Zeit ihre Bank leeren wollten.

Zumal dieses Problem ja nicht nur auf die beiden, von mir genannten, Items zutrifft. Es bezieht sich blöderweise auf so ziemlich alles, was man irgendwie farmen kann.

Und selbst wenn jemand mal seine Bank räumen will. Welchen Sinn macht es, das Zeug 90% billiger zu machen? 
"Ich will eben meinen Kram schnell los bekommen" ist für mich kein Argument. Zumal man ja mehr davon hat, wenn mans teurer verkauft und Abnehmer gibts ja sowieso.

Einfache Gleichung: Wenn die angebotenen Waren über einen längeren Zeitraum einen fest Preis halten, dann werden die Leute diesen Preis auch früher oder später zahlen. Ausnahme hierbei ist natürlich wirklicher Wucher.


----------



## Graustar (19. Oktober 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Viele scheinen wohl im Spiel nicht klar zu denken oder wer würde bei Ebay sein Top Hany für 10€ verkaufen, wenn man dafür 100€ bekommen kann?



Meiner Meinung nach solltest du mehr Zeit an der Frischen Luft verbringen. Du leidest ja an totalem Realitätsverlust.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stormlord_81 (19. Oktober 2009)

So etwas wirds auf jedem Server geben.

BTW: Neuer Beruf Händler: billig einkaufen teuer verkaufen.

Das einzigste was man dazu braucht ist halt etwas startgold, was durch daily`s kein problem mehr darstellen sollte.
Dannach kauft man die günstigen Mats etc. aus dem AH auf und stellt sie teurer wieder rein,
sollte jmd billiger reinstellen gleich wieder rauskaufen. Ist genau so langweilig wie farmen. Man muss halt die Kurse überwachen.
Ist wie an der Börse^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Floyder (19. Oktober 2009)

stormlord_81 schrieb:


> So etwas wirds auf jedem Server geben.
> 
> BTW: Neuer Beruf Händler: billig einkaufen teuer verkaufen.
> 
> ...



So langweilig ist das eigentlich garnicht, mir macht das fast mehr Spaß, als Raiden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Ding ist einige Leute wissen nicht was andere für einen Gegenstand bezahlen würde. Ich hab letztens einen Geätzten Ametrin im Handelschannel verkauft. Der wiederrum "LOOOOL wieso willst den verkaufen? Sind doch eh nichts mehr wert, weil man die Epicsteine für Marken & Ehre kaufen kann!" Glaube mehr muss ich nicht dazu sagen, denn jeder weiß die sind gut 150 - 250g wert. 

Warscheinlich denken die "Preisekaputtmacher" sich genau das auch, sie glauben es einfach nicht das jemand die Sachen für 16g kaufen würde, weil die ja eh keiner mehr brauch. Seine Überlegungen sagen ihm dann "Stell es für 2g rein, dann kauft es mit Sicherheit jemand."


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (19. Oktober 2009)

also, bei uns ist der preis für Boreanisches Leder im Eimer (50s für ein Leder)

was kann man da machen?
mach es wie ich und kauf alles auf um es am ende wieder teuer rein zu machen   

Ps: bei mir kostete das etwas viel^^


----------



## Weissnet (19. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint viel mehr die Extreme wenn zum beispiel der billigste stein bei 100 G ist und der der nächste ihn dann für 30g reinstellt das nervt mich persönlich auch immer wieder...



Ich kaufe die sachen von diesen Leuten meist einfach auf übers we,lager sie inne bank ein und am Mittwoch nache Server Wartungen setze ich sie teuer wieder rein.
Bin bis jetzt immer sehr gut damit gefahren, und freue mich über jeden Deppen der sie soweit unterm Kurs handelt.

Na ja weissnet wie es bei euch so ausschaut,aber bei mir funzt es immer,und miese mache ich so gut wie nie, und wenn doch dann sind es mal nen paar gold ;D

/edit

Ehm und noch nen kleiner Tipp am Rande imo sind in NRW undsoweiter Ferien, das ist sowieso eher eine "Einkaufszeit" sind die Ferien zuende geht´s erstmal wieder richtig ab ^^


----------



## d3pr1 (19. Oktober 2009)

warum sollte man net krass unterbieten

ich habe knapp 1k schleierstaub fuer 6g stueck verkauft preis davor war 9g 99s


fuer mich hats immer noch nen hammer profit ergeben

solange die leute die unterbieten ihr gold sehen habt ihr pech gehabt

und der eine mit 200g/taeglich 


das ist nichts und nicht dem titel haendler wuerdig

cya


----------



## Weissnet (19. Oktober 2009)

d3pr1 schrieb:


> warum sollte man net krass unterbieten
> 
> ich habe knapp 1k schleierstaub fuer 6g stueck verkauft preis davor war 9g 99s
> 
> ...




^^ genausolche Leute sind mir sympathisch,und wer soetwas nicht ausnutzt..dem is auch nit zuhelfen.
Und verdienen tun letztendlich beide dann dran, der eine seine 200g und der andere macht ma eben 600g damit...so läuft es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (19. Oktober 2009)

Was ich hier immer wieder lese... "Angebot und Nachfrage"...was hat das denn damit zu tun?
Wenn paar brainafkler sehen das ein Äonenfeuer bei 55g is und dan 20stk für 30g reinstellen hat das nichts mit AuN zu tun... o.Ô
Es ist ja nix zu gegen zu sagen wenn man schnell gold brauch und mal einen dumpingpreis macht... aber das in massen und dann immer und immer wieder? Ich mein, wenn da nciht jeder so goldgeil wäre, würden alle mehr verdienen. Anstat den preis auf 3og zu drücken und 5 verkaufen zu müssen, ist es doch besser den Preis bei 50g zu halten und nur 3 zu verkaufen... es wird ja alles gekauft.

Aufregen bringt allerdings auch nichts, diese deppen wird es immer geben. daher muss man eben warten und Stück für Stück verkaufen.
Ich hock momentan auf einer vollen Froststofftasche mit 20er Stacks Äonenfeuer, weil diese experten den preis auf mittlerweile 25g runtergedrückt haben-.-


----------



## Celissa (19. Oktober 2009)

> So was ich nun wissen will ist, ob das auch bei euch aufm Server vorkommt, ob ihr auch solche Situationen kennt und was ihr in Solchen Fällen tut oder tun würdet.




ja kommt denke ich bei jeden server vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich bin selber einer von der sorte die die preise unter sau reinsetzt und es so schneller verkauft bekommen als 48 std ^^

denn dazu muss ich sagen bin twinker jeder twink von mir hat seine verschiedenen berufe und die alle auf 450 zu bringen 
kostet zeit und geld warum also farme ich mit meine größeren twinks die mats ,stelle dann her (skillen) und dann rein damit im ah.

manchmal ist mir das auch sowas von egal wieviel einer davon kostet weil ich will den schrott ja loswerden und net gold daran verdienen.

eine andere sache ist wieder wenn man goldgeil ist wie du (so seh ich des) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kauf doch einfach die ganz billigen preise raus und setzt sie neu rein ?! wo ist da dein problem? denn davon hast du ja am ende mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (19. Oktober 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Das gleiche schon mit dem Titanstahlzerstörer gehabt. Hab den für 1600 reingestellt als Startgebot. War so der Durchschnitt, und prompt stellt jemand einen für 1100! rein. Hab ihn angeschrieben und er meinte, er bräuchte das Geld schnell und außerdem muss man ja nicht immer alles SO teuer verkaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> Eben nicht, das Gold ist im AH und nicht durch Daylies zu finden.



Ich garantiere dir, das ich auf allen Accounts mehr Gold habe als du, obwohl meine Chars ziemlich gut ausgestattet sind und wo habe ich überhaupt geschrieben, dass das die einzige Methode wäre ?

Es ging darum, WIE Man effektiv Gold verdient und das tut man defintiv NICHT dadurch, das man dort [im AH] Mats kauft, zusammenfügt und dann das Endprodukt verkauft, da man dabei IMMER weniger Schnitt macht, als wenn man (nebenbei) die Mats farmt.

Leider gibt es immer wieder Schlauberger und Besserwisser wie dich, kann man nichts machen, als irgendwann den Leuten nicht mehr zu helfen, weil man die Faxen dicke hat, weil es keinen Spaß macht wenn ständig solche Typen dazwischen labern.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (19. Oktober 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Was ich hier immer wieder lese... "Angebot und Nachfrage"...was hat das denn damit zu tun?
> Wenn paar brainafkler sehen das ein Äonenfeuer bei 55g is und dan 20stk für 30g reinstellen hat das nichts mit AuN zu tun... o.Ô
> Es ist ja nix zu gegen zu sagen wenn man schnell gold brauch und mal einen dumpingpreis macht... aber das in massen und dann immer und immer wieder? Ich mein, wenn da nciht jeder so goldgeil wäre, würden alle mehr verdienen. Anstat den preis auf 3og zu drücken und 5 verkaufen zu müssen, ist es doch besser den Preis bei 50g zu halten und nur 3 zu verkaufen... es wird ja alles gekauft.
> 
> ...




Genau und diese Experten verdienen eben Gold, während dein Äonenfeuer sinnlos in der Tasche rumliegt ................... was bringt dir also mehr, jeden Tag 20 Stacks zu 25G zu verkaufen, oder einmal in der Woche 20 zu 50 ?

Pure Mathematik, 7 x 20 = 140 x 25 = 3500G, du machst mit einmal 20 x 50G nur 1000, also wer ist hier wirklich der Experte ?

Du ganz sicher nicht, wenn du es wärst, dann würdest du den Kram nämlich für 25G selbst kaufen und anschließend für 35 reinsetzen, denn der Andere muss dann erst mal sein billigeres Zeug erneut farmen und in der Zeit geht dann deins weg, du "Experte"  .................... und 50G ist eh maßlos überteuert, egal auf welchem Server, naja, PvP vielleicht mal abgesehen, weil da immer weniger Leute unterwegs sind, aber sonst.


----------



## Chelrid (19. Oktober 2009)

wenn mir sowas passiert. einfache lösung:

das billige zeug aufkaufen und für seinen preis wieder reinstellen.

punkt aus ende.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (19. Oktober 2009)

Nicodemus84 schrieb:


> Auf Norgannon gibts ein ähnliches Problem, das Stack Saronit wurde zum Teil um die 25 G verkauft! Wer jetzt Bergbau als Beruf hat und ein AH-Addon weiß, dass man das Stack für 25 G beim NPC verscherbeln kann, die Leute machen also mit ihren Stacks VERLUST, da sie ja auch noch die AH-Gebühren tragen müssen und wohl nicht immer alles verkauft bekommen...... es is ziemlich nervig, weil ich und einige in meiner Gilde nun auf nem riesen Haufen Saronit sitzen bleiben. Ich schenk es inzwischen lieber den Juwies, als dass ich es im AH ebenfalls verramsch!




Den NPC möcht ich mal sehen, der dafür 25G zahlt, 5G ist wohl eher richtig .............. oder der Herr meint SaronitBARREN ?

Selbst dann wäre man schön blöd, denn sogar auf Ysera, wo ein Stack SaronitERZ selten mehr als 14G bringt, also über den /2 gehandelt, nicht übers AH, brächte in dem Fall als Barren 28G !

Und wenn man die Möglichkeit nicht bedenkt, das gute Saronit von nem Ingi aus der Gilde zu Pfeilen machen zu lassen und diese dann zu verkaufen, oder von einem Schmied in Rüstung umwandeln zu lassen, diese dann zu entzaubern um an die Essenzen und den Schleierstaub zu kommen, nun ja, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern.

Bei uns gibts einen, der kauft am Tag sicher 300 Stacks Erz auf, wenn nicht mehr, teilweise wird der Kram sondiert, aus den Steinen wird billiger Tand gebaut, dieser entzaubert und dann die VZ-Reas ins AH gestellt usw., man muss eben nur wissen wie und nicht immer rumheulen.


EDIT: @ chelrid: sag ich doch ;-)


----------



## Hankk (19. Oktober 2009)

Celissa schrieb:


> ja kommt denke ich bei jeden server vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann ist dir irgendwie nicht mehr zu helfen. Du gibst Unmengen an Gold (Geld) aus um zu skillen, der Profit ist dir eh egal!? Dann verkauf den ganzen Krempel doch einfach beim NPC Händler anstatt Preise im AH zu drücken... Verstehe das wer wolle.

Mich hats auch immer tierisch genervt wenn Leute, anstatt um paar Gold zu unterbieten, sofort 50g unter dem Preis Sachen reinstellen. 
Das Argument "wenn ichs billig reinstelle wird es sofort gekauft" ist einfach nur lächerlich. Diese Leute überlegen nicht dass ein "professioneller" AH Händler, seine Sachen die er im AH hat, regelmässig überprüft, ob er unterboten wurde. Bei uns auf dem server gibts einige Leute die sind dauernd dabei ihre Ware zu kontrollieren. Die werden mit den Preisen dann auch nachziehn und derjenige der so billig reingesetzt hat wird sofort um ein paar Silber unterboten. Diese Leute setzen ihre Ware nämlich für 24 Stunden rein, und kontrollieren während dieser gesamten Zeitspanne ihre Waren nicht mehr und wundern sich dann nachher wenn wieder alles im Postkasten gelandet ist. Das einzige was sie erreicht haben, ist dass sie die Preise versaut haben... 

Ich kaufe auch ab und zu Gems billig aus dem AH, letztens noch 5 x Heller Scharlachrubin (+16 AP) für 25g (!) rausgekauft und für 85g wieder reingesetzt. 

Mittlerweile reg ich mich (fast) nicht mehr darüber auf, man muss nur etwas Geduld mitbringen. Irgendwann steigen die Preise wieder im AH und man kanns wieder teuer reinstellen und den Leuten das Gold aus der Tasche ziehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Oktober 2009)

Also bei uns auf dem server habe ich es oft genug erlebt, das leute weit unter npc preis reinstellen, Verk es aus frust beim npc, siehste 3 tage später im ah wieder normale verhältisse legste es auf die bank! tut sich meist nichts! bsp. vor ein paar tagen ein froststoffballen (kein stack) normal preis um die 12g einer nahm 9g ich alles aufgekauft teilweise zu magie weiterverarbeitet die anderen zum normalpreis vk..!
und ich bin keiner der horor preise nimmt sondern teils drunter bleibt!
aber anderseits sage ich mir, Muss ich mir matts kaufen zahle ich auch drauf! also warum soll ich meine matts verschenken?


----------



## Terrordromgirl (19. Oktober 2009)

sei froh das du noch 30g dafür bekommst bei uns aufm server kannst froh sein wenn de noch 5 g bekommst ich stell schon gar keine mehr her weil die rohmats wesentlich mehr wert sind da kost allein ein äonenfeuer 50 - 60g wozu die also verarbeiten wenn ich für des äonenzeugs mehr g bekomm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Angebot und nachfrage, freie Marktwirtschaft, mehr anbieter=kleinerer Preis, da man sich gegenseitig unterbieten versucht. das weiss sogar ich.


----------



## Mitzy (19. Oktober 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> wenn mir sowas passiert. einfache lösung:
> 
> das billige zeug aufkaufen und für seinen preis wieder reinstellen.
> 
> punkt aus ende.


/sign

Das Problem haben wir auf dem Server, wo ich zocke, auch. Einfach das „billige“ Zeug aufkaufen, teurer reinstellen, und fertig. Ich z.B. vor ca. 2 Wochen 20 Äonenfeuer verkauft (alle einzeln für 40 Gold). Nach einer Stunde guck ich rein- hat einer das gleiche gemacht, nur für 20 Gold weniger… Nun, ich hab mich gefreut- aufgekauft, neu reingestellt, nächsten Tag on gekommen… alles verkauft, schöner Gewinn bei rum gekommen…

Naja, ansonsten- Angebot und Nachfrage (wie hier schon oft erwähnt), aber auch die Tatsache- Konkurrenz.
Ich will meine „Waren“ los werden, aber es bringt mir nix, wenn ich meine Waren genauso teuer anbiete, wie andere- dann ist´s Glück, wenn meine gekauft werden.
Setze ich den Preis hingegen etwas runter, kaufen die Leute eher- weil billiger.


----------



## Hankk (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Angebot und nachfrage, freie Marktwirtschaft, mehr anbieter=kleinerer Preis, da man sich gegenseitig unterbieten versucht. das weiss sogar ich.



Es geht nicht ums Unterbieten, das ist normal und macht jeder. Es geht darum dass Leute nicht nur 2 oder 3 Gold unterbieten sonder sofort 50g unterm Preis Sachen anbieten...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (19. Oktober 2009)

Rochy008 schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt, dass der Wert unter dem "eigendlichen" Wert liegt, dann kauf einfach die anderen Steine auf und stelle sie zu dem "angemessenen" Wert rein. So machst du noch Profit damit.
> Ich habe mir z.b auf meinem Server das Monopol auf Thoriumerz gesichert. Ich verkaufte früher, als ich beim levln was abgebaut hatte,  ein Stack für gut 75G-95G.
> Als ich vor ca 2 Monaten ins Ah schaute und sah, dass ein Stack nur noch ca. 20G-30G Wert war schlug ich zu. Ich kaufte das ganze Thoriumerz aus dem AH.
> Ich hatte dabei über 1.500G investiert, aber s hatte sich gelohnt.
> ...




Naja das ist nicht wirklich ein Monopol und bei so einer Sache macht man sogar normalerweise Verluste (ausser du hast nur bekloppte aufm server)

Was denn wenn plötzlich zu viele nur wenig billiger als du reinstellen? Dann machst du keine Gewinne mehr, vorallem, da Thoriumerz normal kein Dauerbrenner ist.

Ausserdem, Schön das du zuschlägst, aber das nennt man einfach buy underpricing, und nix monopol


----------



## Kaltunk (19. Oktober 2009)

Mach es so. Kauf einfach ihre Sachen für 30g alles auf und verkauf es dann teurer in deinem Preis weiter. Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann, wenn die keine mehr haben, bist DU der Metropolist .. muahahaha!! ^^


----------



## Phystikia (19. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht hast du es auch mit jemandem zu tun, der öfter mal in diesen Blog reinschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://greedygoblin.blogspot.com/
Sehr viel zum Thema Ökonomie in WoW, Tipps und Tricks wie man mit Berufen Gold machen kann, ... Auch wieso es sich lohnt, seine Waren zu günstigen Preisen zu verkaufen. Einer der Grundgedanken: Stellst du große Mengen an Sachen ins AH für einen Wert der etwas über dem liegt, was dich die Herstellung kostet, wirst du sie eher los und verdienst mehr, als Leute, die etwas für einen "überhöhten" Preis reinstellen und dadurch nur wenig von ihrem Kram verkaufen.
Der Typ hat Erfolg damit, und wer sich mal etwas genauer einliest in die Theorie dahinter, versteht auch warum. 

Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich darüber glücklich bin, wenn Preise für Flasks, Edelsteine usw. ins Bodenlose sinken, denn man will was man craftet ja nicht unter Herstellungspreis verschleudern. Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass sich der Markt nach einer Weile wieder einpendelt, war schon immer so (abgesehen von bestimmten Sachen, die nach einem neuen Patch z.B. nicht mehr soviel wert sind, weil man leichter rankommt etc.)


----------



## bluewhiteangel (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dann 2 Leute ca. 7k Sachen Verzaubermats haben und der eine auf die lustige Idee kommt nen Dumpingpreis anzuschlagen, guckt ihr alle aber blöd aus der Wäsche...
Was würdet ihr dann machen, werte Community?=D


----------



## Rolandos (19. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich nervt da eine Sache total und möchte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema wissen und schauen ob nur ich so denke. Vll hört sich das ja etwas nach mimimi an,
> aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.
> ...



ich lach mich mal wieder kaputt, ich gehöre auch zu denen die ihr Kram billig verkaufen. Warum, weil ich die Preise von den Möchtgern Händlern einfach für total bescheuert und völlig überzogen halte. Das ist ein Spiel an dem jeder Spass haben sollte. Wenn man die Preise im AH sieht, vergeht einem der Spass. Die besch.... Händler, sind also eher Spielspassverderber.
Ein Epic Steinchen verkaufe ich in der Gilde für 60 Gold die gehen rasend weg und es sind alle zufrieden.  Selbst der Alchemist der sie mir transformiert.


----------



## Thewizard76 (19. Oktober 2009)

Es liegt daran das die Leute Auctioneer usw. benutzen.
Da wird immer unterboten.
Jetzt stell Dir vor einige Verkaufen Ihre Sachen Gewinnbringend.
Einer stellt ein Teil zu einem absoluten Mindestpreis ein.
Jetzt errechnet Auctioneer aus den normalen Preisen und den absolut niedrigen Preisen den neuen Marktpreis für dieses Teil.
Das ist wesentlich niedriger und wird noch durch das Prog selber unterboten.
Dieses wiederum wiederholt sich einige male und dann hast Du die absoluten niedrig Preise.

Ein anderer Fall ist, dass die Leute uz viel auf einmal Herstellen und die Sachen dann verkaufen.
Nach 3 mal nicht Verkauft werden sie billiger und das geht dann so weiter, bis der Preis um einen gewaltigen Betrag gefallen ist.

P.S. Jetzt sind dann bald wieder Ferien da fallen die Preise wieder gewalltig.
Ich werde mich da mit Arktischem Pelz usw eindecken.
Bei uns auf dem Server fallen da die Preise wieder um die Hälfte.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (19. Oktober 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Klar kann man jetzt sagen "Dann geh doch farmen".
> Aber ich sage eher, warum soll ich farmen gehen? Ich stell mich pro Tag ne Stunde oder so ans AH, renn bissle zum Briefkasten und zur Bank und mach jeden Tag locker 200 Gold und mehr.
> In der Zeit, in der meine Auktionen laufen, kann ich zB. in Inis gehen oder irgend nen andern Scheiß machen. Also warum soll ich dann Zeit fürs Farmen verschwenden^^
> 
> Ich hoffe zwar noch immer, dass sich die Marktsituation mal bessern wird bzw. die Leute vielleicht kapieren, dass es doch dumm ist einen Gegenstand für 2g zu verkloppen, wenn ich fast das Zehnfache dafür haben kann und es trotzdem gekauft wird.



Na und, das ist Deine Entscheidung, dann heul nicht über die Leute, die ihre Waren selbst farmen. ich stelle meine Ware zu einem angemessenen Preis ins AH, ich muß meinen Mateinkauf nicht refinazieren, das Ah ist für mich die Möglichkeit die Waren, die nebenbei abfallen jemandem anderen zur Verfügung zu stellen und dabei noch einen kleinen Obulus zu verdienen. Ich sehe das als Aufwandsentschädigung. Es ist mir sowas von egal, ob irgendein Raffzahn die Ware gezielt verkauft und sich über meine Preise beschwert für mich ist wichtig, dass ich alles verkaufe und am Ende des Tages nicht mein Postkasten überquillt mit zurückgekommener Ware, also kann ich meine Waren auch für 1/10 deines Preises reinsetzen und mache immer noch einen mir angemessenen Gewinn.



Dranay schrieb:


> Viele scheinen wohl im Spiel nicht klar zu denken oder wer würde bei Ebay sein Top Hany für 10€ verkaufen, wenn man dafür 100€ bekommen kann?



Wei gesagt eine Frage der Priorität, hab ich genug von den Top Handys um eien mir angemessenen Gewinn zu machen? Kann ich alle Handys in möglichst kurzer Zeit schnell Umsetzen, dann kann es sinnvoll sein, die Handys für 10 € zu verkloppen, denn nur weil UVP 100€ draufsteht, heißt nicht, dass das Handy auch 100 € wert ist, und genau so funzt die Wirtschaft in WOW, nur weil du sagst, dass Item ist dir 100g wert, heißt noch nicht, dass du sie bekommst.


----------



## bloodstar (19. Oktober 2009)

ausnutzen!

irgendwas teueres billig reinsetzen. 
die anderen unterbieten es
alles kaufen
teuer verkaufen


----------



## Tpohrl (19. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich. Es liegt doch in der natur des menschen das man immermehr will
> und das maximale rausholen will.



Ach ja, ein sehr weit verbreitetes, egoistisches und nicht wirklich soziales verhalten, daß auch unsere RL Gesellschaft im grunde nur daran hindert, ein freies Leben zu führen, in dem es um mehr geht als nur Geld zu scheffeln und es vor anderen zu verteidigen^^


----------



## Heilbäumchen (19. Oktober 2009)

Hankk schrieb:


> Das Argument "wenn ichs billig reinstelle wird es sofort gekauft" ist einfach nur lächerlich.



Nein ist es eben nicht, jeder Möchtegernkaufmann benutzt heutzutage Auctioneer. Wenn man nun sage ich mal sich mit der scann weise von Auctioneer auseinandersetzt, weiß man, sobald man ein Item extrem unter Wert reinsetzt, schrillen bei sämtlichen Helden die Auctioneer Alarnglocken Achtung ein Schnäppchen und wird dadurch per Addon automatisch sofort gekauft, denn jeder von Euch Helden möchte wir in der realen deutschen Wirtschaft immer noch mehr Geld verdienen, seid doch mal bescheiden und nehmt soviel wie ihr zum Spielen braucht, dann lebt es sich gleich entspannter und ihr müßtet Euch nicht über Leute wie uns beschweren.


----------



## Heydu (19. Oktober 2009)

Berrid schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das es auch Spieler gibt, die nicht so " Goldgeil " sind und einfach einen " normalen" betrag für ihre Ware verlangen ?



genau
ich meine, man sollte ja nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich alle 80er solche sachen leisten können.
Als händler muss man soviele Käufer wie möglich ansprechen, dadurch muss man automatisch den preis anpassen.
Und wenn man mit der zeit merkt, dass man in diesem bereich gut ist, kann man den preis weiter senken^^


----------



## Cruzia (19. Oktober 2009)

also ich muss au sagen mit verabeitungsberufen zahlt amn immer daruf zumindest ahb ich die erfahrunge gemacht, am besten geld verdient man immer noch mit sammelberufen

SAMELN *RULEZZZzz*


----------



## Testare (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin einer dieser Preiskaputtmacher.

Ich bin Schmied, Mats für Ewige Gürtelschnallen hatte ich genug rumliegen, habe die also gecraftet und gesammelt. Der Preis im AH lag bei 120g als ich loslegte - bei knapp 500 Schnallen kein Ding, immer schön 30 Stück rein zu 40g/Stück. Anfangs habens die Hochpreiser aufgekauft, als dennoch Nachschub kam kamen Flames und am Ende hat sich der Preis bei ca 60g eingependelt.

Schön dran: Ich hab meinen Gewinn und anderen das Geschäft versaut - 2 Mal freuen in einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch schöner: Oft ein ehrlicher Dank von den Wenig-Spielern die wieder normale Preise vorfinden durften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hödr (19. Oktober 2009)

Berrid schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das es auch Spieler gibt, die nicht so " Goldgeil " sind und einfach einen " normalen" betrag für ihre Ware verlangen ?



Ganz meine Meinung.

Heul net rum wenn die Preise im AH deinen Goldbeutel nichtmehr so schnell füllen wie früher.

Btw. finds ne Frechheit das du die Leute in Game darauf ansprichst, das die Ihre Waren teurer reinstellen sollen.

In meinen Augen bist du nur ein Goldgeiler ....


----------



## Heydu (19. Oktober 2009)

hödr schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung.
> 
> Heul net rum wenn die Preise im AH deinen Goldbeutel nichtmehr so schnell füllen wie früher.
> 
> ...



meine rede!
er meint, wir alle seien so goldgeil ~~__~~


----------



## Genomchen (19. Oktober 2009)

Seht doch mal das ganze neutral und von oben betrachtet. Im Prinzip streiten sich hier 2 Parteien: Die Produzenten und die Sammler.
Die Produzenten müssen ihren Preis berechnen, an Hand des eventuellen Einkaufspreises, an Hand des AH Preises, etcetc. Der Sammler dagegen muss sich über all das keine Gedanken machen. Der Sammler installiert sich Auctioneer und haut die Sachen schlicht und einfach um 5% unter dem billigsten rein. Und wenns ganz blöd kommt dann auch mal noch billiger rein. Das kann er machen, weil er keine Kosten hat. Er liefert das Rohmaterial und hat somit keinen Gedanken darüber, ob und wie der Preis zu machen ist.
Ich sag euch das mal aus meinem Beispiel. Ich bin Bergbauer und Kräuterkundler. Wenn ich farme fliege ich Kräutersuche und Erzsuche klickend durch die Gegend und sammel alles ein, was gelb auf der Minimap aufleuchtet. Am Ende geh ich ins ah und verkauf mit Hilfe von Auctioneer alles eben billiger wie der billigste. Klar wenn ich seh, dass Titanerz für 50silber drin ist, warte ich. Aber so in etwa läuft bei mir ein AH verkauf ab. Da wird kein AH analysiert oder Preise, einfach reingesetzt.


----------



## Celissa (19. Oktober 2009)

> Dann ist dir irgendwie nicht mehr zu helfen. Du gibst Unmengen an Gold (Geld) aus um zu skillen, der Profit ist dir eh egal!? Dann verkauf den ganzen Krempel doch einfach beim NPC Händler anstatt Preise im AH zu drücken... Verstehe das wer wolle.



ich gib net unmengen an gold aus wieso auch? hab doch genug twinks die erze ect. alles farmen für´s skillen für meine andere twinks.

und wieso soll ich z.b. kobalterze beim npc verkaufen für z.b. 50 silber wenn ich doch für ein stk erz im ah 5 g bekomme? 
und der andere hat sein erz z.b. erst wieder für 25 g im ah drin! das macht ja dann wohl scho nen unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und preise im ah zu drücken ich hab noch nie gelesen das irgendwo ein gesetzt oder eine regel gibt für´s ah wo steht das und das darf ma net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn die anderen eben schlau sind dann kaufen se halt meine 1 gold items und setzen se für ihre preise rein wo is da des problem?

ich kann doch machen und spielen wie ich will da hat mir keiner was zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufregen darfst dir auf deine kosten *fg*

is alles mit humor gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(stellt euch ma net immer so an) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (19. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es einige Leute die Preise kaputt machen wie der Titel schon sagt.



Armer schwarzer Kater - spielen die andern nicht so, wie Du möchtest? Das ist aber gemein! Wie können die nur so unfair sein und Dein Abzocken anderer stören?

Mal im Ernst: Du solltest im RL nie mit Aktien handeln oder gar Warentermingeschäfte machen...


----------



## Grulnarg (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja auf meinem kleinen Serverchen Proudmoore fällt mir da auch was ein,allerdings wird der Preis leider nicht gesenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktischer Pelz - wollte zum start von wotlk bzw. auch zu ulduar eig kein Schwein haben(Preis:50-100g im AH)
Jetzt zu PdK zeiten explodiert auf einmal der Preis auf 175-200g >.<
Un ich arme Sau brauch die noch zum Leder skillen....


----------



## Technocrat (19. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint viel mehr die Extreme wenn zum beispiel der billigste stein bei 100 G ist und der der nächste ihn dann für 30g reinstellt das nervt mich persönlich auch immer wieder...



Warum stört es Dich das nicht jeder eine Abzockermentalität hat? Was ist an fairen Preisen auszusetzten? Gewinnmaximierer sind der Grund für unsere heutige kranke Gesellschaft, was findest Du daran gut?


----------



## Klirk (19. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe Flasks !!
Auf unserem Server an nem Sonntag Nachmittag war das billigste um die 40g ^^ 
Dass nenn ich Abzocke aber jeder raider der nicht gerade alchi ist wird brav seine 3-4 Flasks kaufen müssen ^^


----------



## Testare (19. Oktober 2009)

Klirk schrieb:


> Verkaufe Flasks !!
> Auf unserem Server an nem Sonntag Nachmittag war das billigste um die 40g ^^
> Dass nenn ich Abzocke aber jeder raider der nicht gerade alchi ist wird brav seine 3-4 Flasks kaufen müssen ^^



Fail.

Ein guter Raid kauft aus Gildengold direkt die Mats an ohne den Umweg AH, zu stabil fairen Preisen und lässt die intern verarbeiten. So bekommen wir zb die Flasks die im Ah um die 35-40g liegen immer zum stabilen 18g-Preis - und die Gildenbank füllt sich dank Random-Epic-Verkauf dennoch stetig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (19. Oktober 2009)

Lol wenn ich schon lese die wo unterbieten machen die preise kaputt... lachhaft^^

Gehörte auch zu den unter preis anbietern. Aber das mit system.

Will heißen ich habe eine bestimmte ware anzubieten und schaue mir an welche preise im Ah sind... also nehme ich den teuersten und den billigsten und vergleiche. Meiste nehme ich den billigsten und beobachte weiter... nach ner zeit stelle ich die ware zu einem geringeren preis (meist 10% weniger) ein und beobachte weiter... viele käufer nehmen meist mein zeug dann und die anderen ziehen nach... das wiederrum ruft mich auf den plan und ggf einen kumpel der nun die billige ware der anderen einkauft und zu einem neuen preis einsetzt der die anderen wiederrum zingt mit zu ziehen. Die wo stur auf den Preisen bleiben werden so ihre ware nicht los und man kann wenn man es richtig macht über einen kurzen zeitraum das ah dominieren und profit machen...

so easy is das eigendlich.... un ich kenn viele händler die so auch ihre arbeit verrichten... zwing den anderen dein Konzept auf und dann benutze sie als weitere geldquelle.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> OBWOHL jeder die Preise sieht und ahnen kann das man die Dinger auch selber so teuer verkaufen kann, gibt es immer wieder Leute, die das Zeug herstellen und für ca.
> 30g verkaufen.



hmm den Preis kaputt machen bedeutet doch aus deiner Sicht folgendes:
Dein Preis ist der richtige und alle anderen die sich nicht dran halten machen was falsch.
Wechseln wir doch mal die Perspektive:

Die Leute die den Stein viel billiger reinsetzen machen es richtig weil sie sich auf die Art mehr Käufer erschließen und du bist der, der den Preis kaputt macht mit deinem überteuerten Monopol.

Was hälste davon ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute die glauben nur sie kennen die Wahrheit sind immer etwas merkwürding, gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (19. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Leute die glauben nur sie kennen die Wahrheit sind immer etwas merkwürding, gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed


----------



## Kerby499 (19. Oktober 2009)

> Ich hab die Leute dann ingame angeschrieben und darauf aufmerksam gemacht das die das auch ruhig auch teurer verkaufen können, dass die dann mehr Gewinn machen, weil
> das Potenzial da is, aber i-wie scheint es die nich zu interessieren und das Preise kaputt machen geht munter weiter.




In der "Real-Wirtschaft" nennt man sowas verbotene Preisabsprachen und ist strafbar. Ingame ist dies natürlich nicht strafbar.
Also im RL regst du Dich auf, dass z.B. Strom-Firmen ( weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber so ziemlich jeder regt sich darüber auf ) dies tuen und Ingame machst du es selbst ^^

Ausserdem was genau ist Dein Problem ?

Du beschwerst Dich, dass es Spieler gibt, die Dir Deinen Gewinn schmälern ?
Wie egoistisch bist Du eigentlich, dass Du meinst einen "Mindestgewinn" für Dich  beanspruchen zu müssen ?


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal ein wenig bereinigt hier.


----------



## Krolocke (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann den TE durchaus verstehen. Ich selber versuche mir mit der Herstellung von Glyphen was dazuzuverdienen. Hier ist mir auch schon des öfteren aufgefallen, dass einige Spieler den Preis drastisch unterbieten. Bsp.: Der Preis war eine Zeitlang bei ca. 5G pro Glyphe, was ich jetzt nicht sonderlich teuer finde, da man ja zumeist doch etwas länger mit einer Glyphe rumläuft und somit auch lange was davon hat. Nun kommt jemand und stellt die gleiche Glyphe für 1G oder weniger pro Stück ins AH. Dadurch werden nicht mal die Kosten zur Herstellung der Glyphe gedeckt, insbesondere wenn es sich um Glyphen handelt, die man erst ab einem Skill von 375+ erhält. Dort kosten alleine die Pergamente 50S, von den Kosten für das Erlernen des Rezepts, bzw. für die Inschriftenforschung gar nicht zu sprechen. 

Der Vorteil bei Glyphen ist es nur, dass das Einstellen praktisch umsonst ist, wodurch man "Billiganbieter" häufig einfach aussitzen kann und diese nach ein paar Tagen häufig verschwunden sind. Daher lohnt es auch eher selten, die Glyphen einfach aufzukaufen, zumal dadurch erstens noch nicht gewährleistet ist, dass mir jemand alle aufgekauften Glyphen auch wieder abkauft und zweitens auch keine Garantie dafür besteht, dass direkt der nächste seine Glyphen sehr günstig einstelllt. Denn es gilt zu bedenken, dass alleine die Tatsache, (temporär) der einzige Anbieter zu sein, einen noch lange nicht zu einem (stabilen) Monopolisten macht, da es praktisch keine Markteintrittsbarrieren gibt. 

Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, folgende Strategie ganz gut funktioniert (zumindest was den Glyphenmarkt angeht): Sollte eine Glyphe, die bspw. mal für 10G weggegangen ist, plötzlich nur noch für 1G zu finden ist, stelle ich trotzdem 3 oder 4 Glyphen für 15 - 20G mit einer Laufzeit von 48 Stunden rein. Laufen bei den anderen Anbietern die Auktionen aus, orientieren sie sich bei der Wiedereinstellung häufig an meinem "überteuerten" Preis. Dabei ist zu bemerken, dass Anbieter, welche häufig ihre Glyphen zu meinen ins AH stellen, diesen Preis eben nur knapp unterbieten, wodurch sich der Preis wieder auf einem höheren Level stabilisiert. 

Dies funktioniert natürlich nur bei Glyphen, die überhaupt jemand braucht.


----------



## MoonFrost (19. Oktober 2009)

Mir is latte wie die von den pro AHlern festgelegten preise sind. Ich setzt es immer so rein, das meins 100%tig gekauft wird. da schei. ich auf die anderen verkäufer. Z.B. bei irgendwelchen kugeln die bei uns 1000g kosten. Die setz ich dann ebend für 700g rein damit sie gleich weg sind. Ob die anderen ihr zeug dadurch nicht verkauft bekomm ist mir relativ egal. mfg


----------



## Gnorfal (19. Oktober 2009)

> Nochmal, das soll kein mimimi sein. Ich will nur wissen wie ihr damit umgeht und ob das öfter vorkommt.


Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh es eher so - dass Leute (die genauso) denken wie du - die Preise zur eigenen Gewinnmaximierung
in unrealistische Höhen treiben.

Ich weiss noch vor gut einem Jahr - als zB Frostlotus kurzzeitig in lächerliche Höhen stieg - da gabs
den über einen zeitraum fast einer Woche nicht für unter 100g.

Wenn du ein vernünftiges Preis/Leistungsverhältnis willst solltest du vielleicht
mal über den realen Markt nachdenken.

Du sagst du investierst ca 30g und verkaufst für 70-100g.
Das heisst du machst 200-300% Gewinn - und sowas ist Wucher.
Real liegt der Gewinn wesentlih niedriger (in der Regel) - wobei da wesentlich
mehr Faktoren (Herstellung, Distribution, etc) einfliessen die du im Spiel nichtmal hast...

Also ums aus meiner persönlichen Sicht zusammenzufassen:

Du tutst mir nicht wirklich leid und dein Anliegen unterstütze ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Syrras (19. Oktober 2009)

Grade bei Glyphen kann man nach jedem Patch wunderbar abzocken.

Aber gewinnbringend arbeiteste ab 2G pro Glyphe (siehe Greedy Goblin), aber da muss natürlcih die Menge stimmen.

Wenn Tigerlilie und Brennessel mal wieder um 6G das Stack rumliegen: greif zu und Mmach nicht 10, sondern 200 Glyphen!


----------



## Jarvic (19. Oktober 2009)

Ihr Preis-Nach-Oben-Treiber seid das Problem in WoW...diese dämliche Goldgeilheit. Wie wäre es, wenn ihr eure Mats mal selber farmt anstatt euch das Zeugs im AH zu holen...dann könntet ihr das auch billiger reinstellen. Und dann hier noch rumjammern, dass der Gewinn dann so klein ist...
Es gibt Leute, die stellen auch Rüstungsgegenstände für Level 20 für 50 Gold ins AH. Was soll denn das? Klar gibts immer Deppen, die das kaufen aber es rechtfertigt diesen Preis deswegen noch lange nicht. Es gibt offensichtlich zu viele Leute, die sich Gold kaufen und deshalb haben diese Leute auch gar kein Verhältnis mehr dazu. Ihr solltet euch mal an die Preise erinnern in den Anfangszeiten des Spiels. Lebt euren Turbokapitalismus doch mal woanders aus....und im RL dann bei Lidl einkaufen gehen, weils überall so teuer ist...ja, ja....


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja bei uns ist es genau umgekehrt, da gibt es einige spezialisten die sagen wir mal Saroniterze aufkaufen (egal welcher Preis) und wieder doppelt so teuer reinsetzen und damit dass Monopol haben.

was das Teuer reinsetzen angeht bin ich nicht deiner Meinung denn ich habe momentan das Problem meine Glyphen los zu werden obwohl ich das Monopol mit einem Mitkonkurenten habe und IMMER 50s-1g UNTER seinem Preis bin damit ich den mist auch garantiert los werde.

mfg


----------



## Mondsilber (19. Oktober 2009)

Schon interessant, wofür man so ein Spiel nutzen kann. Virtuelles Geldverdienen als hauptsächlicher Spielinhalt... 

Naja, Geldverdienen tu ich im rl und in WoW will ich dann Spass haben und mich entspannen. Da mach ich mir keinen Kopp um Kohle, solange sie zum reppen reicht, zum Sockeln und Verzaubern.

Wirtschaftssimulation... gibts da echt kein besseres Programm für?


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. Oktober 2009)

doch WoW (^^) Industrie Gigant 1 und 2, Sim City (die Reihe)oder halt Landwirtschafts Simulator 2009 (letzeres exestiert zwar wirklich, jedoch hat die Firma soviele "Simulator" rausgebracht dass es zu jedem mist einen Simu gibt wie den Bagger Simulator)

mfg


----------



## The Paladin (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde es nciht Preiskaputtmachen nennen. Eher Strategie, ich habe mir eine Kugel des Kreuzfahrers für Marken/Embleme gekauft und dann für 1,3k gold verkauft (Im AH kostet so ein teil 1,6k gold). Mich schreibt jemand an warum ich so die Preise zerstöre.
Meine Antwort: Kauf es mir doch ab und verkaufe es teurer, so hat jeder was davon


----------



## Æxodus (19. Oktober 2009)

Hankk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums Unterbieten, das ist normal und macht jeder. Es geht darum dass Leute nicht nur 2 oder 3 Gold unterbieten sonder sofort 50g unterm Preis Sachen anbieten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber das ist doch völlig normal. Der 0815 Spieler der dieses Sache für 50g weniger ins AH stellt ist es doch egal ob es nun 50 oder 100g weniger ist als der momentane niedrigste Preis im AH. Und warum??
Ganz einfach: Es ist nur ein Spiel!!! Man hat keine wirklichen Kosten die sich irgendwie im RL auswirken würden. Man muss sich in WoW nix zu essen kaufen das dich im RL sattmachen würde. Man muss in WoW keine Rechnungen bezahlen die du im RL bezahlen musst bzw. solltest. Alles Pixel die net wichtig sind. Scheiss auf die sagen wir mal 45g Mehrgewinn. Hauptsache ich habs los und ein bissl kommt ja dabei auch rum. Das sind genau die Gedankengänge vieler Spieler und ganz ehrlich meine auch. Ich stell die Sachen für den Preis rein auf den ich gerade Lust habe. Und was kann jemand dagegen tun?? Genau, garnix!! Blablablabla jaja ich bin einer von denen die den Preis im AH kaputt machen. Und??
Mir egal!! NUR EIN SPIEL!!!

Meine Meinung!!!

Mfg Æxo


----------



## chyroon (19. Oktober 2009)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Ihr Preis-Nach-Oben-Treiber seid das Problem in WoW...diese dämliche Goldgeilheit. Wie wäre es, wenn ihr eure Mats mal selber farmt anstatt euch das Zeugs im AH zu holen...dann könntet ihr das auch billiger reinstellen. Und dann hier noch rumjammern, dass der Gewinn dann so klein ist...
> Es gibt Leute, die stellen auch Rüstungsgegenstände für Level 20 für 50 Gold ins AH. Was soll denn das? Klar gibts immer Deppen, die das kaufen aber es rechtfertigt diesen Preis deswegen noch lange nicht. Es gibt offensichtlich zu viele Leute, die sich Gold kaufen und deshalb haben diese Leute auch gar kein Verhältnis mehr dazu. Ihr solltet euch mal an die Preise erinnern in den Anfangszeiten des Spiels. Lebt euren Turbokapitalismus doch mal woanders aus....und im RL dann bei Lidl einkaufen gehen, weils überall so teuer ist...ja, ja....



/sign
/sign
und nochmal /sign^^

Es ist nicht das Problem das welche die Preise um 100%, 200% und mehr drücken, die *Raffgierigkeit* ist in meinen Augen weitaus schlimmer... folglich hört sich der TE für mich so an; Mimimimi, mach keinen Reihbach mehr, mimimi böse böse billig Konkurrenz *heul-schluchz-schnief*

Wenn man was "gegen" die billig Konkurrenz unternehmen will, dann sollte man vielleicht seine Preispolitik mal überdenken und überarbeiten. Im übrigen, bei mangelnden Geschäftsabwicklungen soll'n ja bekanntlich Stammkunden helfen *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*^^

ps: auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist, aber die Wirtschaft hier folgt den selben Regeln wie im RL; und Gott sei dank sind vielen wenn nicht sogar alle im RL KEINE Geschäftsleute, dann hätten die Amtsgerichte ja noch mehr zutun - Insolvenz ftw.^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. Oktober 2009)

Mein Tipp, wenn man so eine Entwicklung beobachtet, die extrem billige Ware selbst aufkaufen
und sofort wieder teuer reinstellen.
_(Natürlich muss man sich mit den wirklichen Preisen auskennen und nicht wild raten)_

Am besten mit einem anderen Verkauftstwink und ein/zwei Gold billiger als die eigene Ware.

Die Laufzeit auf kurz oder mittel und den höheren Preis auf sehr lang stellen.

Allerdings muss man dafür einen langen Atem (also Eigenkapital) haben und oft online sein um
die Bewegungen zu erfassen.

Aber es bitte  nicht mit dem Preis übertreiben. Für kleinen Aufwand reicht ja wohl ein kleiner Gewinn.

Nur an alle die hier über Spieler meckern die im AH verkaufen: Ohne diese Spieler wären *gar keine*
Waren mal eben schnell zu bekommen. Da dürfte man sich mal eben ein/zwei Stündchen auf den 
Flieger schwingen und selbst sammeln - da möchte ich mal den einen oder anderen hören.

Jeder war schon mal froh, das der neu gedroppte Helm in 2 Minuten komplett neu gesockelt war ohne
dieses gefarme. 
Und ja, WOW kann auch eine Wirtschaftssimulation sein - für mich war mal das ein Teil des RPs. Ich 
habe Gold als Schmied verdient und das sehr gut. Die Phantomklinge war damals der Hit - 100 G pro
Schwert und das war damals viel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Ich finde aber das einige Preise extrem überzogen sind.*

z.B. Rollen der X-Verzauberung: Materialpreis ca. 250 G und die Rolle wird dann für 500-1000 G ins AH
gestellt. Da frag ich mich immer wieder, wer so viel dafür bezahlt.

Aber da es ständig so gemacht wird, wird wohl ein Depp das Gold dafür verballern. 

Bei so einer "Großzügigkeit" habe ich dann immer den Verdacht, daß das Gold von eBay & Co. kommt...


----------



## Noname0815 (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja, das mit dem Aufkaufen kommt nicht immer hin. Hab auch mal Glyphen, die normal noch die Woche für 50 Gold weggegangen sind und dann zum Preis von 5g angeboten wurden aufgekauft. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass das derjenige dann am Ende 20 dieser Glyphen zu 2 Gold angeboten hat. Sh... happens.

Tatsache ist: manche Leute haben die Einstellung, dass man eben nicht das maximale rausholen muss. Nervig war es eigentlich für mich nur, als ich auf das schnelle Fliegen gespart habe, denn 5k Gold sind durch Tagesquests nicht unbedingt schnell drin. Da muss man sich schon auf seinen Beruf etwas konzentrieren. Wenn man aber mal guckt: was kann ich herstellen, was geht derzeit gut dann kommt man auf jeden Fall zu seinem Umsatz. Man muss sich nur mal die Mühe geben und gucken, was gerade nachgefragt wird (wozu die meisten keine Lust haben).

Jetzt z.b. wo ich im Prinzip kein Gold mehr brauche für teure Anschaffungen nutze ich die Beruf zu dem, wozu sie primär gedacht sind: um meine Chars nach vorne zu powern. Sozusagen als Selbstversorger. Denn wozu brauch ich bitteschön 30k Gold aufm Konto? Was will ich damit machen? Wenn ich so gewinnorientiert bin spiele ich eine Wirtschaftssimulation, aber nicht World of WarCraft.

Und wenn das Gold mal knapp wird kleiner Tipp: Hab mal mit nem Freund ein wenig Kara gerockt. Dudu-Tank, Heal-Priester (gleichzeitig Verzauberer) und die ersten 2 Bosse gelegt. Am Ende sind wir beide für die halbe Stunde mit richtig schön Gold da rausgegangen. So macht man noch ewtas Gold und hat Fun dabei. :-)


----------



## Anaximedes (19. Oktober 2009)

Das einizige, was mich aufregt sind die Personen die massiv unterbieten (ganz klar ist mir der Vorteil von dem nicht).


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Oktober 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Das einizige, was mich aufregt sind die Personen die massiv unterbieten (ganz klar ist mir der Vorteil von dem nicht).


Die wollen es halt schnell verkaufen,da sie schnell Gold brauchen,um sich wieder was anderes zukaufen.


----------



## Stan (19. Oktober 2009)

Hm als Selbstversorger hab ich damit kein Problem, und was ich nicht selbst herstellen kann, bekomme ich von Mitspielern mit denen ich mich Ingame angefreundet habe. Und wenn ich mal was kaufen muß, na dann egal das Gold gehöhrt laut Eula ja eh nicht mir sondern Blizz, da kann man also ruhig Großzügig sein.


----------



## Anaximedes (19. Oktober 2009)

Mit ein wenig Geduld könnte man aber mehr Gewinn machen bzw mal /2 fragen. da geht es noch schneller weg


----------



## Morcan (19. Oktober 2009)

So läuft nunmal das Geschäft, ich hab mir auch einige Tausender (viel...) über das Auktionshaus erwirtschaftet...manchmal klappts halt, manchmal nicht. Du kannst ja niemandem vorschreiben wie teuer er etwas verkaufen soll.

Wenn du geschickt bist, hättest du es ihm für 30 Gold abgenommen und teurer verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (19. Oktober 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja es ist wie immer bedarf und nachfrage.
> 
> normalerweise kann man die steinchen für 100-200g verkaufen ohne probleme aber jeder will, dass seine steinchen verkauft werden und je mehr leute verkaufen, desto stärker wird der preis gedrückt.
> 
> und die preise gehen davon nicht wirklich kaputt. sie sinken einfach und wenn man für den preis nicht verkaufen will, dann verkauft man einfach nicht und es gibt weniger angebot und die preise steigen wieder oder man bleibt auf seiner ware sitzen.


Darum geht es nicht.Der TE will damit ausdrücken,dass z.b. XY für 100g durchschnittlich im AH steht und dann plötzlich 1-2 Leute daher kommen,die ihre Ware für 20g o.Ä. verkaufen.Kann ich nachvollziehen,war früher auf meinem Server auch öfter so,hat mich tierisch genervt...hab solche Leute dann angeschrieben und die meinten "so teuer wird es keiner kaufen".Da dacht ich mir eben,ob er noch richtig tickt.
Durch soetwas macht er Verluste und schadet der AH-Wirtschaft enorm.


----------



## Uldanem (19. Oktober 2009)

Hmm ich gehöre wohl zu den so gehassten AH Presie vernichtern^^ 

Ich stelle oft genug sache die für 200 im Ah sind für 140-110G rein warum? 

Weil ich es kann!, he alle die Rumheulen seht es so ICH Farmen 10 minuten für die Mats und stelle es dan neben für den Preis rein den ich für gerecht halte!


Wurde schon oft genug ausgebuht und angeheult deswegen.... Gleiche habe ich auch bei Titanerz gemacht wie der Patch rauskam an dme Tag waren alle Titanerz stacks für 400G und höher drinn ich habe alles dann wieder für 200-250G reingestellt und massig schnell verkauft 

Warum? Weil ich die Preise so fairer finde so kann sich jeder das Leistne was er brauch und ich farme es ja selber also mach ich kein verlust in dem sinne 

Wer da rumheult muss halt damit Leben.


MfG Ulda, Blackmoore Allianz


----------



## Anaximedes (19. Oktober 2009)

Uldanem schrieb:


> Ich stelle oft genug sache die für 200 im Ah sind für 140-110G rein warum?
> 
> Weil ich es kann!



Unser Held! Was der nicht alles kann...


----------



## Starfros (19. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint viel mehr die Extreme wenn zum beispiel der billigste stein bei 100 G ist und der der nächste ihn dann für 30g reinstellt das nervt mich persönlich auch immer wieder...



Warum Nervt es dich ???  Das hätt ich dann selbst gekauft und für 100g bzw 98g wieder rein gestellt. Dabei machst nen gewinn von über 60g pro stück , zumindest bei diesem Beispiel.


----------



## Noname0815 (19. Oktober 2009)

Uldanem schrieb:


> Hmm ich gehöre wohl zu den so gehassten AH Presie vernichtern^^
> 
> Ich stelle oft genug sache die für 200 im Ah sind für 140-110G rein warum?
> 
> ...



Du redest hier von einem Angebot, das 50% unter dem regulären Gebot liegt. Ich denke es geht hier aber speziell um die Leute, die gut laufende Sache für 10% des Normalpreises anbieten. Davon mal abgesehen ist das eher noch ein Sonderfall. Wenn ein neue Patch rauskommt ziehen die Preise eh derart an, dass jeder ein nettes Sümmchen macht.

Was ich aber festgestellt habe ist, dass diejenigen am lautesten rumheulen die einfach keine Lust haben zu farmen. Klar, es ist nervig im Sholarzar oder 1K-Winter sich mal 1 Stunde lang mit Kräuterfarmen zu beschäftigen. Aber auch als Selbstversorger mache ich dann noch ein nettes Sümmchen. Die Kräuter schicke ich zu nem Freund der Alchi ist - und es kommen Fläschchen zurück so dass die nächsten 2 Wochen der Vorrat für die Raids gedeckt ist. Durch das Inni-Abfarmen kommen soviele Stoffe und Items zusammen, dass ich mit Schneidern und Verzaubern genug Mats habe um meine Sachen und die von Freunden zu verzaubern (im Gegenzug muss ich mir im AH keine Steine mehr holen, die gibts von den befreundeten Juwes gratis).
Alles was über bleibt kommt ins AH wodurch noch ein nettes Sümmchen abfällt.


----------



## Al_xander (19. Oktober 2009)

Sers,

jop bei uns aufm Realm (Arygos) sind die Preise für Gefrorene Kugel unter 5Gold wtf denk ich nur ^^ Na ja, die Auktionshauspreisvernichter haben den Vorteil, wenn sie das erfarmte in deinem Fall Äonenfeuer, billiger ins Auktionshaus stellen das sie auch mehr Profitieren ^^, z.B. ging es bei meinem Alchie so, das wenn er angenommen 20x Äonenfeuer ins AH stellt für einen Preis der 5Gold niedriger ist... 340Gold, dann nehmens die Leute so oder nicht, weil die immer nicht runterscrollen sondern immer das was ganz oben steht nehmen...
... Aber! Gold hat ja einiges an Wert verloren gibt ja nen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obs blanke ironie ist weiß ich ach nicht ^^ Warum es die Anbieter für ihr Item machen hab ich auch keine Ahnung aber what ever...

MfG Al_x


----------



## J_0_T (19. Oktober 2009)

Da es ein spiel is is es doch egal zu welchen preis man was anbietet... sei es teuer oder billig. Der einzigste Schaden der ensteht is bei den whinern in deren ego... mehr net.


----------



## Ushapti (19. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Du ganz sicher nicht, wenn du es wärst, dann würdest du den Kram nämlich für 25G selbst kaufen und anschließend für 35 reinsetzen, denn der Andere muss dann erst mal sein billigeres Zeug erneut farmen und in der Zeit geht dann deins weg, du "Experte"  .................... und 50G ist eh maßlos überteuert, egal auf welchem Server, naja, PvP vielleicht mal abgesehen, weil da immer weniger Leute unterwegs sind, aber sonst.



Niedlich...^^ 
Abgesehen davon, wer sagt das ich nicht die Dumpingpreise selber aufkaufe und dann mit Gewinn wieder reinstelle? *rolleyes*
Meinst du ich hab mir die massigen Stacks alle Gefarmt? Und nur als kleiner Tipp, jemanden sarkastisch als "Experte" zu bezeichnen/anzureden, macht dich nicht mehr zum Experten mein lieber... eher im Gegenteil, wirkt niedlich... *applaudier*

Natürlich macht die Person mit den Dumpingpreisen Gewinn, aber es ist nicht jeder Hartz4ler, Kranker Schüler, Urlauber oder Farm Bot ähnlicher Freak der jeden tag mal so nebenbei 40 Äonenfeuer zusammenfarmen und ins ah stellen kann... das hat daher nichts mit Angebot und Nachfrage zu tun sondern schlicht mit möglichst schneller Goldmacherei. Es ist einfach dumm einen bestehenden und gut laufenden Markt mit extremen Dumpingpreisen zu überfluten, aus marktwirtschaftlich sichtweise nennt man das Rezession und jeder der nicht mitm Kopf im Arsch lebt weiß, wenn der Inlfationäre Status immer weiter bestehen bleibt, schießn die preise irgendwann in exorbitante höhen. So geschehen z.B. mit Urluft das irgendwann einmal auf 3G das stück viel, der Aufwand war es niemanden Wert was dazu führt das es nahezu keine mehr gab und wiederum dazu führte das es eine Phase gab in der 1 Urluft für fast 140g verkauft wurde, die Gegnstände die dieses als Mats benötigten auch wesentlich teurer wurden und abschließend alles teurer wurde da die leute geld brauchten um die absolut überzogenen Preise zu bezaheln... 

Extreme Schwankungen eines Marktes sind nie Gut, waren es nie und werden es nie sein. Es ist ja nichts dagegen zu sagen das es billigere Angebote gibt und sich der Markt auf ein vernünftiges level einpendelt, aber es ist gänzlich Sinnfrei, generell 20g (bei Äonenfeuer) zu unterbieten. die leute kaufen auch wenn es nur 5g sind, also gibt es für 20g absolut keinen Grund

so, nun dürfen die Herren wieder flamen. Da muss man dann auch nicht begründen was der Sinn von solchen Unterbietungen ist^^


----------



## J_0_T (19. Oktober 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Niedlich...^^
> Abgesehen davon, wer sagt das ich nicht die Dumpingpreise selber aufkaufe und dann mit Gewinn wieder reinstelle? *rolleyes*
> Meinst du ich hab mir die massigen Stacks alle Gefarmt? Und nur als kleiner Tipp, jemanden sarkastisch als "Experte" zu bezeichnen/anzureden, macht dich nicht mehr zum Experten mein lieber... eher im Gegenteil, wirkt niedlich... *applaudier*
> 
> ...



Weist aber schon das es nur ein fiktiver Markt ist oder?


----------



## Tarnhamster (19. Oktober 2009)

Es scheint hier doch echt Leute zu geben, die darauf achten, was die Sachen im AH kosten...aber eine Vielzahl der WoW-Spieler scheinen das nicht zu können oder zu wollen.

Es gibt immer welche die ihre Sachen billiger reinstellen als jemand anderes. Man kann aber auch genau damit selbst massig verdienen. Wenn eben wie im Beispiel des TE der "normale" Preis für die Metasteinchen bei 100G liegt, warum hat er dann nicht einfach eben die Billigangebote weggekauft und selbst wieder für den / seinen "normalen" Preis reingestellt. Funktioniert ganz gut, hab ich selbst schon oft genug gemacht.

Viel interessanter finde ich allerdings die Preisentwicklung von manchen Sachen.....auf einmal konnte man Tiefenkristalle zu Schleierstaub und kosmischen Essenzen entzaubern. Kurz darauf verdoppelte sich der Preis der Endprodukte während die Kristalle in etwa gleich blieben. Mag sein, dass es nur auf meinem Heimatserver so war, aber dieses Phänomen sieht man dort ständig. Auch sehr lustig finde ich, wenn im Fraktions-AH z.B. die Pets vom Argentumturnier für 1500G drin sind und die gleichen Spieler sie auch für 750G - 1000G ins neutrale Steamwheedle-AH stellen.

Ich muss aber auch mal anmerken, dass sich durch die Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten die wir nun mittlerweile haben durch einfache simple Quests an Kohle ranzukommen, das "Goldverständnis" bei vielen extrem verschoben oder gar aufgelöst hat. Klar, 25 Dailys für 13G50S, da holt man schnell mal 300G mit, aber die für ein Fläschchen direkt wieder im AH rauswerfen???? Hallo? Zum einen sind die 300G mehr oder weniger das Maximum, zum anderen werden die wenigsten Spieler das jeden Tag machen. Zumindest meiner einer hat da besseres zu tun. 

Wenn euch was zu teuer vor kommt, dann holt es euch nicht. Ist wie im richtigen Leben. Wer 'nen Tausender im Monat nach Hause bringt, der muss auch damit klar kommen. Geht mir da nicht anders.


----------



## Nicodemus84 (19. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Den NPC möcht ich mal sehen, der dafür 25G zahlt, 5G ist wohl eher richtig .............. oder der Herr meint SaronitBARREN ?
> 
> Selbst dann wäre man schön blöd, denn sogar auf Ysera, wo ein Stack SaronitERZ selten mehr als 14G bringt, also über den /2 gehandelt, nicht übers AH, brächte in dem Fall als Barren 28G !
> 
> ...



Ja mein Bester, ich meinte SaronitBARREN und JA, diese Typen sind echt blöd!


----------



## Technocrat (19. Oktober 2009)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Zum einen sind die 300G mehr oder weniger das Maximum



Nur zur Info: auf wowmatrix.com haben sie ein Video, das Dir zeigt, wie man 600g pro Stunde macht.


----------



## Fabian22244 (19. Oktober 2009)

und? wenn die leute es schnell verticken wollen weil sie gold brauchen machen sie es halt billiger,
ich farme in letzter zeit steine und die hau ich auch billiger ins AH damit sie schnell weg sind

bin bei 3277g...

mfg fabi


----------



## Zangoran (19. Oktober 2009)

Sry, wenn ein neuer Patch kommt werden die Preise sowieso jedesmal in utopische Höhen getrieben und das nicht unbedingt zurecht. Und nur weil es einfacher ist an Gold mittlerweile zu kommen muss ich nicht für jeden Schwachsinn mehrere Hundert Gold verlangen, wenn ich den Preis nicht für gerecht halte. 

Bsp: Durch die Alchi Transmutationen kann ich unter Beobachtung der Entwicklung des AH's sehr schnell 2 sehr billige Mats kaufen und diese dann in den entsprechenden Stein transmutieren der gerade gebraucht wird. Wieso sollt ich dann mal schnell eine Gewinnspanne von 100 bzw 200 g einplanen nur weil der "Markt einfach im Moment so is".

Macht für mich keinen Sinn. Man wird sowieso schon abgezockt im Spiel bei was auch immer. In Zeiten von "Ich verlange 50g das ich ne Gruppe heile oder tanke" oder " 3 - 5g für ein Portal"(für eine Fähigkeit die zu meinem Char gehört) sehe ich nicht ein dass man AH-Preise noch genauso unfair gestalten soll.

Ich bleib bei den Preisen die ich für fair halte und der Rest ist mir dann egal

So far

Zangoran


----------



## Technocrat (19. Oktober 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Es ist einfach dumm einen bestehenden und gut laufenden Markt mit extremen Dumpingpreisen zu überfluten



Das halten nur Leute mit einem komplett materiellen, egozentrischen und lediglich profitorientierten Sichtweise für dumm. Leute mit erweitertem Verständnis halten das für sozial.

"If I give food to the poor, they call me a saint. If I ask why the poor have no food, they call me a communist..." - Don Caldera


----------



## Millencolin (19. Oktober 2009)

der TE meint was ganz anderes .... ich fühel da mit ihm ..

es geht darum.... Bsp:

es geht um die idioten die etwas billiger verkaufen wollen; es aber ZU BILLIG reinpacken. 
Erdring von händler xy 200g
Erdring von mir           199g
Erdring vom vollpfosten 140g

warum ?

der konsument kauft es auch wenn ers um 10 kupfer billiger machen würde... aber er macht die preise kaputt indem er es ZU billig verkauft.


----------



## Æzørt (19. Oktober 2009)

jeder hat das recht seine items zu einem von ihm gewünschten preis ins ah zu stellen. vlt gucken manche gar nicht für wie viel andere das zeug verkaufen sondern stellen  es  ins ah für den presi den sie für richtig halten. wenn ich jetzt was für 1000 reinstelle ein andere das gleiche item für 300 habe ich 2 möglich keiten 
1. das billige kaufen und dann beide items reinstellen 
2. 2-3 tage warten und dann das item wieder für 1000 reinstellen.

sich über den typen zu ärgern der einen so weit unterboten hat is nicht gut das gibt falten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (19. Oktober 2009)

Interessiert nur insofern nicht das der, der auf den Markt achtet, gewinne einfährt.
Und wer nicht darauf achtet darf sich zwar beschrewen, wird aber unterm Strich dennoch kaufen.

Somit freut sich wieder der Händler.
Marktwirtschaft kann so einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaximedes (19. Oktober 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> der TE meint was ganz anderes .... ich fühel da mit ihm ..
> 
> es geht darum.... Bsp:
> 
> ...




Also den Meinungen bisher ist es:

1. Die soziale Ader
2. Wollen schnell Gold machen (egal was sei dafür bekommen)
3. Weil sie es können


----------



## Artherk (19. Oktober 2009)

ach ja wie toll das es noch tauschwirtschaft gibt... ich erinner mich noch als ich für 3 mechanische eichhörnchen(ein paar meiner ingame freunde hatten geburtstag und ich wusste net was ich schenken soll...) hab ich damals für 60 stück leichtes leder bekommen... ist viel sagt ihr jetz.. nun ja ich hats auf stufe 70 schnell zusammen grins aber ich weiche vom thema ab
und wen störts wenns billiger drin steht? niemand weil irgentwann is es verkauft und dann kommst du eh  noch zum zug.. also no panik...
was viel schlimmer is ... die vollpfosten die graue gegenstände für unerhörte preise reinstellen warum macht man sowas? was ist daran lustig? ich verstehs nicht...
naja mfg euer arthi


----------



## Starfros (19. Oktober 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> der TE meint was ganz anderes .... ich fühel da mit ihm ..
> 
> es geht darum.... Bsp:
> 
> ...



Zu Billig??? naja    Dein Vollpfosten hat nen gewinn gemacht von 140g (wenn er alles gefarmnt hat was man dazu braucht) DU dagegen NIX.


----------



## Úlralas (19. Oktober 2009)

Also eins vorweg...

ich hätte jetzt nicht mit sovielen Antworten gerechnet, finde das ganz gut^^.


Also ich hab mir mal alles so durchgelesen und möchte euch allen danken für eure Meinung.

Werde das so machen wie rund 80% der Leute geschrieben haben, ich kaufe das billige Zeug auf und setz es teurer wieder rein.


Und zu den Leuten die sagen man solle die Sachen farmen, oder da verdient man bei nix...

...also ich für meinen Teil will mein Gold so leicht Verdienen wie möglich mit dem geringsten Zeitaufwand. 
Ich hab da nich so den Nerv dazu 2 Stunden Mobs umzukloppen und Äonenfeuer zu farmen und die dann reinzusetzen.
Kaufen verarbeiten und teuer verkaufen...   auch Dailys sind mir zu umständlich. 
Wenn man einmal den dreh raushat, will man nix anderes mehr machen um Gold zu verdienen.

Die Sache mit den Waren unter "normal Preis". Da werd ich dann wie gesagt das machen was ihr vorgeschlagen habt...


Und meiner Meinung nach hat das extreme Unterbieten nix mit freier Marktwirtschaft zu tun...   

Wenn ich ins AH gucke und sehe das der Preis bei ca. 10g z.B. liegt, pack ich meine Sachen meistens für 10s billiger rein...
...das allein reicht ja schon aus, aber eine differenz von mehreren Gold is für mich einfach unlogisch und kann ich nich nachvollziehen, 
auch wenn ich das recht schnell loswerden will. Und unter Mat kosten sowieso nicht, und grade das is es ja was ich meine... 

So Äonenzeug und so sind ja schon fast Grundprodukte in WoW und gehen immer weg. Da brauch man keine Angst haben das man drauf sitzen bleibt...


----------



## Rolandos (19. Oktober 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> der TE meint was ganz anderes .... ich fühel da mit ihm ..
> 
> es geht darum.... Bsp:
> 
> ...



Warum, dumme Frage. Weil er 200 für eine übertriebenen Preis hält, 140 angemessen erscheinen und den Vollpfostigen Händlern einen auswischen will. Kann mir gut vorstellen, wie so mancher gieriger Goldhai in die Tischkannte beißt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe sogar schon schmuck einfach so verschenkt, in einer gut funktionierenden Gilde braucht man auch kein Gold das wäscht eine Hand die andere.


----------



## Úlralas (19. Oktober 2009)

Millencolin du hast mich verstanden, genau so mein ich es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (19. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Millencolin du hast mich verstanden, genau so mein ich es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber Du scheinst komplett unfähig, Antworten, die nicht auf Gewinnmaximierung basieren,  zu verstehen/zu akzeptieren.


----------



## McChrystal (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich stell generell alles zu Tiefpreisen ins AH. Warum?

- Alles was zurückkommt bedeutet Mehraufwand für mich.
- Alles was in meinen Taschen/Bankfach vergammelt nützt mir nichts.
- Für mich ist das AH ein notweniges, brauchbares Übel -> ich mag in WoW keine Wirtschaftsplanung betreiben.
- Ich bin selbst froh über ein Schnäppchen.
- Ich hab genügend Gold für den Tagesgebrauch (halte mein Goldbestand so um 6k).
- Ich will nicht alle Mounts haben.

Wenn ich mal Gold brauche, verkauf ich Kugeln des Kreuzfahrers, runenbeschriebene Kugeln oder Titanstahlzerstörer -> 1x verkaufen und Gold reicht wieder für eine Weile. Nach ein paar Inis/Raids hat man wieder genügend Marken.

Mir ist dabei ziemlich egal, ob ich damit die Preise von Spekulanten zerstöre oder nicht. Da die Preise immer schwanken kommt auch der Tag, an dem die Spekulanten ihren Plunder überteuert loswerden.


----------



## Artherk (19. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir mal alles so durchgelesen und möchte euch allen danken für eure Meinung.
> 
> Werde das so machen wie rund 80% der Leute geschrieben haben, ich kaufe das billige Zeug auf und setz es teurer wieder rein.
> 
> ...



uff am besten gar nix für tun... ich hab ne möglichkeit für dich... kauf die dein gold auf ebay... dann hast es noch billiger... also sachen gibts...
pft


----------



## Úlralas (19. Oktober 2009)

Nee...

schau mal. Wenn derjenige, der die Erdringdiamanten braucht, die Preise für ZU teuer hielte, würde er diese nicht kaufen. 
Anstelle dessen, würde er sich ebenfalls die Mats kaufen, die ja recht billiger sind und seinen Alchi des Vertrauens fragen, ob dieser ihm diese herstellen könne.

Da dies aber nicht der Fall zu sein scheint, und der Juwe sich die Dinger kauft, scheint ja alles i.O. zu sein, oder seh ich das Falsch?

Bin ja kein Monopol in der Angelegenheit^^

Also ist der Preis auch net übertrieben teuer


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (19. Oktober 2009)

es ist das gleiche wie mit den glyphen...man könnte alle für 30-60g verkaufen, weil fast niemand im handelschannel nach nem inschrifter sucht, aber letztendlich schwirren die meisten bei 10g herum


----------



## yheen (19. Oktober 2009)

schon mal daran gedacht das er die mats net gekauft hat sondern selber gefarmt hat und ihm der ganze stein eben 30g wert ist ?


----------



## Úlralas (19. Oktober 2009)

@ Artherk...

...wieso soll man bei Ebay nix dafür tun?!  

Ich krieg das Geld ja net in A**** gesteckt, dafür muss ich arbeiten gehen wie jeder andere auch...


Und auf sowas will ich mich garnich einlassen und drüber Diskutieren, denn so Chinafarmzeugs interessiert mich nicht, werd ich nie unterstützen und ist es mir nich Wert genug es zu erwähnen. Also bitte


----------



## MoonFrost (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich verkaufs auch aus nem anderen Grund billiger. Ich seh nicht ein das juwes und vz insbesondere den arsch voll geschoben bekomm mit gold. Bei den epicgems war das selbe. 500g fürn ungeschliffenen? lol. Da kauf ich mir welche für ehre und meine 500marken und setzt die billiger rein. Das ende vom lied dadurch das so viele leute es einfach billiger gemacht haben ist der preis jetzt normal bei 50-100g. Somit hab ich mir selbst durch die investition ins AH die eigenen einkäufe danach vergünstigt, da der preis billiger ist und ich geh +- 0 raus. regulation ist besser als inflation.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (19. Oktober 2009)

ich sehs so, dass Leute wie der TE die Preise kaputt machen. Ich hab keinen Schleifer und keinen Alchie und zahl mich dumm und albern. Hab schon keine Lust mehr auf neues Equip, weil mich die Preise zum sockeln ankotzen. Und ich will euch nicht das Fliegen zahlen.


----------



## SmokyKami (19. Oktober 2009)

Ohja Preise Kaputtmachen.

20 KUPFERBARREN 70GOLD...Sind das Preise? Hallo?
oder 20 Thoriumbarren für 300GOLD was sind das bitte für preise?.


----------



## McChrystal (19. Oktober 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> ich sehs so, dass Leute wie der TE die Preise kaputt machen. Ich hab keinen Schleifer und keinen Alchie und zahl mich dumm und albern. Hab schon keine Lust mehr auf neues Equip, weil mich die Preise zum sockeln ankotzen. Und ich will euch nicht das Fliegen zahlen.


Bei uns ist Frostlotus so teuer, dass es sich nicht lohnt die Flasks von einem Alchi machen zu lassen, wenn man nicht selbst farmen kann. Aber Juwes gibts wie Sand am Meer. Hast du keinen in der Gilde? Die Steinchen gibts ja gratis wenn du TW machst.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (19. Oktober 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Bei uns ist Frostlotus so teuer, dass es sich nicht lohnt die Flasks von einem Alchi machen zu lassen, wenn man nicht selbst farmen kann. Aber Juwes gibts wie Sand am Meer. Hast du keinen in der Gilde? Die Steinchen gibts ja gratis wenn du TW machst.




doch aber ich bin neu aufm Server. Mein Gildenleiter is recht großzügig aber ich will ja auch nicht dauernd angelatscht kommen. Hab schon überlegt mirn Dudu zu machen mit dem ich nur Kräutere/Bergbaue.
Mache seit es Abhärtung gibt nicht gern pvp aber meine 30k / Woche schon. Wenn dann fürn einfachen Klobigen Kardinalsrubin nen Schleifer suchst kriegste keine Antwort weil alle die für 200g im AH haben und lieber vk wollen statt schleifen.
Frostlotus liegt bei 45g, gibt aber kaum welchen im AH. Und bei 4-5 Raids die Woche, je 4 Fläschchen is das einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Raxon22 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub dehnen macht das
spass das sie die preise 
Runter schrauben kann ja sein
ka


----------



## Malakas (19. Oktober 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja es ist wie immer bedarf und nachfrage.



Angebot und Nachfrage ... Bedarf ist doch ein anderes Wort für Nachfrage 

setzten 6 ! 

@TE 

wenn du meinst dass die anderen unter Wert verkaufen, dann kauf einfach alles weg. Bis dein Angebot am "billigsten" erscheint und du Käufer findest. Ist aber keine Nachfrage vorhanden wirst du auf der Ware sitzenbleiben. Dann war aber dein Angebot sowieso schon schon überteuert ;- ) und du hättest nie verkauft (oder nur mit viel glück, nachdem alle andern billigeren angebot bereits bedient wurden)


----------



## Malakas (19. Oktober 2009)

Yalis schrieb:


> schon mal was von einer "freien Marktwirtschaft" gehört?
> jeder kann seine Waren und Dienste zu einem von ihm frei gewählten Preis anbieten, da haben andere nix mitzureden




schonmal begriff wie Wucher und dumpingpreise gehört ?


----------



## mccord (19. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> So was ich nun wissen will ist, ob das auch bei euch aufm Server vorkommt, ob ihr auch solche Situationen kennt und was ihr in Solchen Fällen tut oder tun würdet.


Du hast 3 Optionen: du kaufst mein Zeuch auf und stellst es teurer wieder rein, du unterbietest mich oder du sucht dir ne andere Marktnische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich unterbiete selber gerne stark die Preise, denn ich habe keinen Bock das AH ewig zu becampen oder das Zeuch wieder im Briefkasten zu haben weil ich 1 Silber unterboten wurde.
Solang ich selber genug Gewinn mache und dadurch eventuell noch Konkurrenten vom Markt verdränge ist mir das Verkaufen unter "Marktwert" recht.


----------



## McChrystal (19. Oktober 2009)

Malakas schrieb:


> schonmal begriff wie Wucher und dumpingpreise gehört ?


Diese Begriffe ziehen nur in einem Kontext, in dem ein Verhätnis zum Aufwand für das Produkt definiert werden kann. In WoW gibt es keine Fixkosten, variable Kosten und alle anderen Dinge, die zur Preisgestaltung dienen. Wer entscheidet denn, was ein "gerechter" Preis für ein Item sein soll? Der freie Markt. Niemand verhungert, wenn Titanstahl für 1g/Stack verkauft wird.

Die einzigen Kriterien sind Zeitaufwand und Dropglück. Diese werden von allen Spielen unterschiedlich "wertvoll" gewichtet und daher entsprechend ein unterschiedlicher Wert/Preis dafür festgelegt.


----------



## Widock (19. Oktober 2009)

Kommt, unterbinden wir die freie Marktwirtschaft.
Was fällt ihnen ein, die Preise so zugestalten wie sie möchten. Das kann und darf es nicht geben.

Chickenburger wieder 1 &#8364;!!


----------



## vanishone (19. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal überlegt, die günstigen Items aufzukaufen und anschließend normal zu verticken? Ich würd mcih jedesmal freuen wenn ein idiot sachen verschenkt =/


----------



## Eysenbeiss (19. Oktober 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Niedlich...^^
> Abgesehen davon, wer sagt das ich nicht die Dumpingpreise selber aufkaufe und dann mit Gewinn wieder reinstelle? *rolleyes*
> Meinst du ich hab mir die massigen Stacks alle Gefarmt? Und nur als kleiner Tipp, jemanden sarkastisch als "Experte" zu bezeichnen/anzureden, macht dich nicht mehr zum Experten mein lieber... eher im Gegenteil, wirkt niedlich... *applaudier*
> 
> Natürlich macht die Person mit den Dumpingpreisen Gewinn, aber es ist nicht jeder Hartz4ler, Kranker Schüler, Urlauber oder Farm Bot ähnlicher Freak der jeden tag mal so nebenbei 40 Äonenfeuer zusammenfarmen und ins ah stellen kann...



Danke für die Bestätigung, das du nur ein dummer Neidhammerl bist, vollgestopft mit Vorurteilen, ohne Sinn für die Realität, der nichts anderes kann als andere Leute selbst zu beleidigen.

Natürlich sind ALLE, die erfolgreicher sind, immer gleich arbeitslos oder was auch immer, nur weil man selbst nicht mithalten kann, das ist sehr intelligent und weitsichtig, wirklich.


> das hat daher nichts mit Angebot und Nachfrage zu tun sondern schlicht mit möglichst schneller Goldmacherei. Es ist einfach dumm einen bestehenden und gut laufenden Markt mit extremen Dumpingpreisen zu überfluten, aus marktwirtschaftlich sichtweise nennt man das Rezession und jeder der nicht mitm Kopf im Arsch lebt weiß, wenn der Inlfationäre Status immer weiter bestehen bleibt, schießn die preise irgendwann in exorbitante höhen.



Und wieder die Bestätigung dessen, das du NULL Plan von dem hast, was du hier von dir gibst.
Marktwirtschaft orientiert sich immer am Angebot und so lange mehr als ein Anbieter da ist, kaufen die Leute IMMER beim günstigsten, denn bei WoW gibt es keine Qualitätsunterschiede, an denen man sonst noch einen höheren Preis festmachen und rechtfertigen könnte.

Den Kopf solltest lieber mal du selbst aus dem zitierten Körperteil ziehen und begreifen, das es bei WoW NIE zu solchen Situatuionen kommen wird, da es IMMER Farmer gibt und hohe Preise existieren nie lange, oder nur für Items, die man eben nicht einfach nebenbei erfarmen kann, wie z. B. manche Epics.



> So geschehen z.B. mit Urluft das irgendwann einmal auf 3G das stück viel, der Aufwand war es niemanden Wert was dazu führt das es nahezu keine mehr gab und wiederum dazu führte das es eine Phase gab in der 1 Urluft für fast 140g verkauft wurde, die Gegnstände die dieses als Mats benötigten auch wesentlich teurer wurden und abschließend alles teurer wurde da die leute geld brauchten um die absolut überzogenen Preise zu bezaheln...



Es heißt "fiel", nicht "viel", also selber erst mal Deutsch lernen, bevor man andere pauschal als Hartz IV-ler oder sonst was bezeichnet, von der mangelhaften Grammatik fang ich gar nicht erst an.
In der beschriebenen Situation wird es IMMER jemanden geben, der losgeht und doch Material besorgt und wenn man es selbst nur beobachtet und nicht anfängt, dann ist man selber schuld und ziemlich dumm.



> Extreme Schwankungen eines Marktes sind nie Gut, waren es nie und werden es nie sein. Es ist ja nichts dagegen zu sagen das es billigere Angebote gibt und sich der Markt auf ein vernünftiges level einpendelt, aber es ist gänzlich Sinnfrei, generell 20g (bei Äonenfeuer) zu unterbieten. die leute kaufen auch wenn es nur 5g sind, also gibt es für 20g absolut keinen Grund
> 
> so, nun dürfen die Herren wieder flamen. Da muss man dann auch nicht begründen was der Sinn von solchen Unterbietungen ist^^



Muss man wirklich nicht, denn du unterbietest mit deinem Geseier wirklich jedes Niveau, egal wie flach das vorher schon gewesen sein mag.

Das "vernünftige" Level legst nun mal nicht du fest, sondern die Com auf einem Server insgesamt und wenn sich die Preise auf einem solchen Niveau einpendeln, dann ist das eben so und intelligente Leute machen daraus das Beste, auf welche Art und Weise auch immer.

Die Einen kaufen es dann auf und setzen es teurer rein, die Anderen freuen sich darüber, das sie genau in der Situation, in der sie etwas für ein Item brauchen, ihre Zutaten dafür günstig bekommen.

___________________________

Es wird ansonsten immer mal wieder vorkommen, das Leute etwas extrem billig anbieten, egal ob jemand einfach "dringend" Gold braucht und keine Geduld hat, oder weil sie es einfach nicht besser wissen, denn man kann z. B. nicht von jedem 14-jährigen erwarten, das er die Funktionsweise des AH wirklich von Anfang an versteht.

Es gibt auch genug Leute, die zwar Auctioneer oder ähnliche AddOns benutzen, aber trotzdem "falsch" Preise aufrufen, ganz einfach weil die AddOns veraltete Preise ind en Tooltipps anzeigen und wenn die den Kram dann nicht loswerden, dann schauen sie doch mal nach ob andere Leute das Gleiche anbieten und orientieren sich dann an denen.

Es wird IMMER Leute geben, die deutlich unter dem schon günstigsten Preis reinsetzen, siehe mein erster Satz unter dem Absatz, davon sollte man sich aber einfach nicht ablenken lassen.

Kleines Beispiel:  gestern Nacht waren keine +30 Ausdauer und +20 Wille Steine im AH, bzw. mit über 200G bei 120 Prozent des "Normalpreises".
Ich verkaufe diese Steine immer zu 149/168G (Start/SK) und natürlich kam es wie es kommen musste, irgendjemand setzte 2 Steine zu 149 SK rein, aber who cares ?

Seine zwei Steine waren schnell raus und damit meine wieder am günstigsten, es hat keine drei Stunden gedauert und meine waren auch weg, aber die zu über 200G eben nicht.

Hab ich nun denen die Preise versaut, die zu solch hohen Preisen anbieten ?
Nein, das Geschäft versauen sie sich durch ihre Gier und/oder Uninformiertheit selbst und so läuft das mit allen Items, die einen haben den Überblick und reagieren auf den Markt, die anderen nicht, teilweise auch weil es sie nicht juckt, denn es gibt auch Leute, die so reagieren wie ich und sich auch bei überhöhten Preisen denken" Wird schon jemand kaufen".

____________________________

Man braucht auch keinen GreedyGoblin oder ähnliches, sondern einfach nur etwas Verstand und, zugegeben, Zeit, dann kommt das Gold von allein.

Ich rate aber trotzdem jedem davon ab Materialien im AH zu kaufen, die man weiterverarbeiten muss/will um dann die erstellten Gegenstände auch im AH zu kaufen.
Das geht zwar bei bestimmten Dingen teilweise recht gut, aber im Allgemeinen eben nicht, man kommt nicht ums Farmen herum, jedenfalls wenn man eine wirklich gute Gewinnspanne haben will.

Man kann so einfach bestimmte Berufe kombinieren und z. B: Erz und Kraut gemeinsam farmen, da lohnt es wirklich nicht den "Kaufen, Bauen, Verkaufen"-Weg zu beschreiten, zumal man gerade bei den genannten Berufen auch noch bequem Daylies nebenbei machen kann.

Die Gewinnspanne wird bei Farmern IMMER höher sein und daher haben die auch kein Problem damit entsprechend "günstig" anzubieten und ich persönlich gehöre stolz zu denen, die Preistreibern das Geschäft verderben, denn es gibt im RL schon genug Geldgeier und rücksichtslose Leute.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (19. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das halten nur Leute mit einem komplett materiellen, egozentrischen und lediglich profitorientierten Sichtweise für dumm. Leute mit erweitertem Verständnis halten das für sozial.
> 
> "If I give food to the poor, they call me a saint. If I ask why the poor have no food, they call me a communist..." - Don Caldera



Danke.

Es waren doch nicht alle /afk, als der Herr Hirn verteilt haben.


----------



## Elda (19. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten haben halt 0 Ahnung von Wirtschaft. Oder Chinafarmer zerstören die Preise genauso : /


----------



## Guillane (19. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Die Gewinnspanne wird bei Farmern IMMER höher sein und daher haben die auch kein Problem damit entsprechend "günstig" anzubieten und ich persönlich gehöre stolz zu denen, die Preistreibern das Geschäft verderben, denn es gibt im RL schon genug Geldgeier und rücksichtslose Leute.



Berichtigung:

Wenn mans kann, dann ist am die Gewinnspanne im AH am höchsten. (Schonmal jemanden gesehen, der _durch Farmen_ am Goldcap is?)
Wers nicht kann, der farmt halt dann.


----------



## Malakas (19. Oktober 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Diese Begriffe ziehen nur in einem Kontext, in dem ein Verhätnis zum Aufwand für das Produkt definiert werden kann. In WoW gibt es keine Fixkosten, variable Kosten und alle anderen Dinge, die zur Preisgestaltung dienen. Wer entscheidet denn, was ein "gerechter" Preis für ein Item sein soll? Der freie Markt. Niemand verhungert, wenn Titanstahl für 1g/Stack verkauft wird.
> 
> Die einzigen Kriterien sind Zeitaufwand und Dropglück. Diese werden von allen Spielen unterschiedlich "wertvoll" gewichtet und daher entsprechend ein unterschiedlicher Wert/Preis dafür festgelegt.



da haddu recht : ) 

wer aber von freier Marktwirtschaft spricht sollte auch wissen wovon er da spricht ^^


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich ins AH gehe, was eher selten vorkommt, da ich lieber meinen Spaß in Levelzonen oder Dungeons haben möchte, dann gehe ich auch mit der Taktik vor, dass Gegenstände für den möglichst niedrigsten Preis verkauft werden, damit ich möglichst früh meine Ware los werde. Denn ich habe keine Lust, über mehrere Tage hinweg, darauf zu warten, dass etwas verkauft wird, nur weil ich denke, dass dieser Preis und nicht ein niedrigerer gerechtfertigt wäre. 
Ich denke, es ist auch notwendig, dass es solche Spieler gibt, die keine "teuren" Preise für einen Gegenstand verlangen (obwohl ein solcher Preis oft variiert, je nachdem, was ein Spieler bereit ist, auszugeben...). Nicht jeder Spieler hat viel Geld, aber es ist eben normal, dass sich jeder die Items sockelt, verzaubert und Glyphen benutzt. Allerdings kann da nicht jeder Unsummen an Gold ausgeben... mache ich ebenfalls nicht.
Wenn ich weiß, dass es dasselbe Item schonmal für weniger im Ah gab, dann warte ich ein paar Tage und schaue dann nochmal vorbei.. oftmals wird es dann wieder billiger.

Manchmal ist es schon erschreckend, zu sehen, dass jemand 20 Gold für eine Jade verlangt. Dass diese vor ein paar Wochen für 1 - 2 Gold als Standardpreis zuhauf verkauft wurde, interessiert dann niemanden mehr... 

Ist mir eigentlich auch relativ egal. Auf das Ah angewiesen bin ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (19. Oktober 2009)

Guillane schrieb:


> Berichtigung:
> 
> Wenn mans kann, dann ist am die Gewinnspanne im AH am höchsten. (Schonmal jemanden gesehen, der _durch Farmen_ am Goldcap is?)
> Wers nicht kann, der farmt halt dann.



Yo, du nicht ?

Ich hab außerdem nicht ohne Grund erwähnt, das es die Kombination macht, Farmen, Daylies und den Markt beobachtenm wie immer: aller guten Dinge ist Drei ;-)

Vergiss außerdem nicht, das manche Leute sich erst einmal das Gold erarbeiten müssen, um dann im AH an- und Verkauf spielen zu können und das geht nun mal durch die beiden erstgenannten DInge am schnellsten.


----------



## Þunraz (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag nur Saronitbarren.
Beim Händler verkloppt man einen Stack für 25g.
Im Auktionhaus hab ich schon welche für 25g1k gesehen.
Das ist ein Witz finde ich.
Ich hab Kobaltbarren schon für 50g verkauft :-).


Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Testare (19. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal als Beispiel:
Ich verdiene durch 1 Std farmen am Tag mehr wie genug, 500-900g durchs AH mindestens - und dabei unterbiete ich sogar Gnadenlos (zb Titanerzstack für 75g statt 250 wie zuletzt) - ich hole durch die Masse derart viel rein, da kommen die Hochpreisdippels niemals ran.
Mittlerweile seh ich schon, wie sie ihre teuren Sachen rausnehmen, um sie billiger wie ich anzubieten - ich kaufe alles auf und stells mit minimalem Gewinn wieder rein.
Alle haben was davon im Grunde (ausser den sogenannten Händlern) - die Preise fallen langfristig wieder auf normales Niveau runter + ich habe mehr Gold wie die meisten auf meinem Server. Sowas nennt sich Marktwirtschaft - dafür muss man keine x 80er haben, keine 24/7 zocken oder so. 1-2 Stunden farmen am Tag reichen völlig aus


----------



## Dranke (19. Oktober 2009)

1 Kunde(spieler) wil 5 Stück Tiefenkristall kaufen es hat 3 vk.... 1ner 470 2er 460 3er 455 Na was nimmt der käufer den 3ten für 455.

Der 1 hat die 5 Tiefenkristalle als 1er in das AH gestellt der 2 sah das wenn er den für 10g weniger vk , dann kaufen sie seine Kristalle.
Sie wurden aber nicht VK und der 3 hat sie noch ma für 5g weniger vk im gleichem sinn und so gehen die preise runter^^


----------



## Rabaz (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich verkauf meine Klamotten auch billig. Ich will sie einfach loswerden und nich 8 mal wieder ausm Briefkasten rausgrabbeln und neu reinsetzen müssen. Und ich nage trotzdem nicht am Hungertuch oder sowas.

Marktwirtschaft bla bla blubb *vogelzeig*


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

*aufgeräumt hat*
Lieb sein und beim Thema bleiben =)


----------



## advanced08 (19. Oktober 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> btw, ein lustiges Beispiel:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es reicht schon wenn man es um 1 kupfer billiger reinstellt .... da der käufer einen sowieso kaufen wird und in dem fall das billigere für 149g 99s 99k

aber so schlau sind die meißten garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (19. Oktober 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach kann man sagen du machst die Preise kaputt.
Zu deinen Gunsten und zum Nachteil aller anderer hast du dort teuer verkauft,
und das Geld was du an Gewinn machst müssen andere zahlen.
Natürlich ist etwas Gewinn nie verkehrt, aber "sehr schnell an Epic-Fliegen kommen"
und dass nur durch einen Beruf hört sich für mich nach extremer Abzocke an...


----------



## MrJackDaniel (19. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muss gnaz ehrlich sein.

Wenn ich pro Item, dass ich einstelle meine 20-30g mache ist das OK!

Wenn jemand allerdings so scheisse Goldgierig ist und gleich 100machen will mach ich ihm natürlich den Preis kaputt.

Mache lieber 100x20= 2000g als 10x100g=100g!!!

Und günstige Items gehen halt immer fix weg.

Das Aldi-Prinzip!

Und dann müssen die, die halt 100 verdienen wollen in die Röhre gucken!


----------



## advanced08 (19. Oktober 2009)

ich weis noch damals da hab ich mein mount + epic fliegen + grandeur karte in einer woche "erhandelt"

das hat nix mit geldgierigkeit zu tun sondern ist einfaches handeln wer sich gut anstellt macht sehr viel geld in kurzer zeit und sogar auf lange sicht...

wer sich dumm anstellt macht dick minus


----------



## Dranay (19. Oktober 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach solltest du mehr Zeit an der Frischen Luft verbringen. Du leidest ja an totalem Realitätsverlust.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verbringe mehr Zeit an der frischen Luft als du denkst.
Es ist kein Realitätsverlust. Egal ob ingame Waren oder echte Waren, es sind beides Waren und in meinem Beispiel verkauft man sie nunmal zu billig.




stormlord_81 schrieb:


> So etwas wirds auf jedem Server geben.
> 
> BTW: Neuer Beruf Händler: billig einkaufen teuer verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Startgold? Nicht wirklich. Ich hab mit 20 Silber angefangen und nach ner Woche schon 300G gehabt^^




Crystania schrieb:


> Das Ding ist einige Leute wissen nicht was andere für einen Gegenstand bezahlen würde. Ich hab letztens einen Geätzten Ametrin im Handelschannel verkauft. Der wiederrum "LOOOOL wieso willst den verkaufen? Sind doch eh nichts mehr wert, weil man die Epicsteine für Marken & Ehre kaufen kann!" Glaube mehr muss ich nicht dazu sagen, denn jeder weiß die sind gut 150 - 250g wert.
> 
> Warscheinlich denken die "Preisekaputtmacher" sich genau das auch, sie glauben es einfach nicht das jemand die Sachen für 16g kaufen würde, weil die ja eh keiner mehr brauch. Seine Überlegungen sagen ihm dann "Stell es für 2g rein, dann kauft es mit Sicherheit jemand."



Wenn man nicht weiß was ein Gegenstand wert ist, is das ja auch was Anderes. Aber wenn da schon 20 Gegenstände zu X Gold drin sind, kann mir keiner sagen, dass er nicht weiß was es wert ist.
Ich orientiere mich ja auch an den Preise im AH.




Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> also, bei uns ist der preis für Boreanisches Leder im Eimer (50s für ein Leder)
> 
> was kann man da machen?
> mach es wie ich und kauf alles auf um es am ende wieder teuer rein zu machen
> ...



Das hab ich auch schon probiert. Nur blöderweise fangen die Leute dann immer mehr an ihr billiges Leder rein zu stellen und der Preis bleibt weiterhin unten.


----------



## larxenus (19. Oktober 2009)

Berrid schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das es auch Spieler gibt, die nicht so " Goldgeil " sind und einfach einen " normalen" betrag für ihre Ware verlangen ?




Schonmal dran gedacht das dass Auktionhaus da ist um Gold zu verdienen und nicht gegenstände für das anzubieten was sie exakt Wert sind. Würde jeder Laden nach diesem Prinzip handeln, würden sie alle Pleite gehen.

btT:

Ja ich kenne das. Mich stört das vorallem Kollosal wenn die sowas mit Schleierstaub und Kosmische Essenzen machen. Aber da kann man das durch mogeln *fg* doch zu kriegen die teuren zu Kaufen. Halt einfach etwas das Ah im Auge. Was ich auch gerne mache ist; Wenn jemand meine Waren WEIT unterbieten, ich kaufe sie auf und verkaufe sie dann zu meinen Preis, bis jetzt relativ gut funktioniert. Wenn man dann iwann genug Gold hat kan man eh das ganze ah fast aufkaufen und zu seinen Preis verkaufen ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Oktober 2009)

ich bin einer von denjenigen die euch die preise kaputt machen. warum? weil mich wow-gold nicht interessiert! ich stelle meinen überschuss zwar nur selten ins auktionshaus, im /2 biete ich jedoch immer einiges an....extrem weit unter dem ah- preis. 

leute die mir gleich alles abkaufen möchten...um einen gewinn daraus zu ziehen, werden von mir nicht bedient. lieber erweise ich meinen mitspielern einen gefallen, als mir wertloses wow- gold anzuhäufen..... oft zum leitwesen der goldgeilen, das interessiert mich jedoch recht wenig.


----------



## IchbinArzt (19. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Ich habe ne zeitlang erfolgreich Erdringdiamant hergestellt und auch mit richtig viel Gewinn verkauft.  Als Alchi kann man sich ja die Mats ausm AH kaufen und
> direkt verarbeiten. Ging also recht schnell. 25g pro Äonenfeuer und der Rest kostet paar Gold.  Verkauft hab ich die Dinger, dann nach der Herstellung für
> 70-100g Pro Stück. So konnte ich z.B. innerhalb kürzester Zeit das schnelle Fliegen kaufen und vieles mehr.
> 
> ...




Ich gehöre auch zu den Leute die ihre Sachen bewusst günstiger verkaufen weil mir dieser verdammte Kapitalismus auf den Kakao geht. Die Leute meinen im AH ständig 
überteuerte Preise zu verlagen um sich in noch mehr Gold baden zu können. Und allein nur desshalb will ich diesen Leuten das kaputt machen. Es gibt auch viele die kaufen erst 
alles auf um es dann erneut zu noch höheren Preisen ins AH zu setzten. Teileweise steigen die Preise dann um 400% und das ist einfach nicht mehr normal. Soviel zu meiner Meinung.

Gruß, 

Doc


----------



## Bergerdos (19. Oktober 2009)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die stellen auch Rüstungsgegenstände für Level 20 für 50 Gold ins AH. Was soll denn das? Klar gibts immer Deppen, die das kaufen aber es rechtfertigt diesen Preis deswegen noch lange nicht.



Doch, genau das rechtfertigt den Preis. Willkommen in der Realität Herr Marx.

In einer Marktwirtschaft wie in WOW regelt sich der Preis Durch 3 Faktoren, Angebot, Nachfrage und Schmerzgrenze. Die Schmerzgrenze ist der Bereich den jemand der das Teil unbedingt will im äußersten Fall bereit ist dafür zu bezahlen. Bei Sachen die jeder herstellen kann (z.B. Äonenfeuer) kommt noch dazu welche Zeit der Kunde für die Herstellung opfern muß.Wenn Du der einzige Anbieter bist kannst Du das Zeug für den Schmerzgrenzenpreis einstellen. Wenn Du es nicht loswirst warst Du wohl über der Grenze. Sind mehr Anbieter da als Nachfrage ist sinkt der Preis weil nur die Billigsten verkauft werden. Wenn es noch Leute gibt die für das lvl 20er Teil 50 Gold bezahlen war die Schmerzgrenze noch nicht erreicht. Ich würde das Teil dann nächstes Mal für 60 Gold einstellen.

Beim Äonenfeuer z.B. richtet sich der Preis nach Aufwand. Hinfliegen, 30-40 Mobs plätten und looten, zurückfliegen. Alles in Allen ca. 20 Minuten. 
Wieviel Gold sind Dir 20 Minuten wert ? Der Preis hat sich bei ca. 25 Gold eingependelt.

Beispiel Lichblüten. Ich bin Alchi und Kräuterer und was ich beim Blumenfarmen nicht mehr brauch kommt ins AH. Der Preis hat sich auf ca. 90 Silber bis 1 Gold eingependelt und ich setz das immer für 1 Silber unter dem niedrigsten Gebot ein.
Dann kommt plötzlich einer und setzt das Zeug für 30 Silber ein, und nicht nur einen Stack sondern gleich 20 Stacks. 
Warum tut einer sowas ? Wenn er 20 Stacks ins AH setzt tut er das nicht weil er das gerade mal über hatte, solche Mengen werden gezielt gefarmt. Die Frage ist ja auch nicht ob er für 30 oder für 50 Silber Aufwand beim Farmen hatte, das spielt ja in dem Fall überhaupt keine Rolle für den Verkaufspreis. 
Tatsache ist, weil er der günstigste ist verkauft er die 20 Stacks in 2 Stunden. Wenn er sie nur 1 Silber unter dem nächsten Gebot reingesetzt hätte wäre er auch der günstigste und verkauft auch alles, ok, vielleicht in 4 Stunden. Allerdings hätte er das dreifache verdient. 
Andersrum, er muß um auf den gleichen Gewinn zu kommen dreimal so lange Kräuter farmen. Weil Farmen nicht gerade zu den Liebsten Beschäftigungen zählt ist mir schleierhaft warum die das machen ? Um anderen mit günstigen Preisen was gutes zu tun ? Dann kann er 10 Stacks normal verkaufen und den Rest in der Gilde verschenken, das macht mehr Sinn.

Meine Vermutung, solche Leute sind einfach nicht in der Lage normale wirtschaftliche Zusammenhänge zu erkennen und zu realisieren.


----------



## Bergerdos (19. Oktober 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zu den Leute die ihre Sachen bewusst günstiger verkaufen weil mir dieser verdammte Kapitalismus auf den Kakao geht. Die Leute meinen im AH ständig
> überteuerte Preise zu verlagen um sich in noch mehr Gold baden zu können.



Wenn Dein Chef Dir sagt Du bekommst für Deine Arbeit 40 Euro pro Stunde, sagst Du dann auch "Nee, das wäre Wucher, ich arbeite für 15 Euro" ?


----------



## Dranay (19. Oktober 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Chef Dir sagt Du bekommst für Deine Arbeit 40 Euro pro Stunde, sagst Du dann auch "Nee, das wäre Wucher, ich arbeite für 15 Euro" ?




Deine beiden Postings kann  ich nur unterzeichnen.


----------



## vanishone (19. Oktober 2009)

Anstatt euch zu beschweren solltet ihr lieber von diesen Leuten profitieren. Ich kaufe gerne Hochwertige materialien zu dumpingpreisen. Dadurch habe ich innerhalb von 2 monaten 50k gold gemacht, mehr kann man sich denke ich eh nicht wünschen. (juwe 450, vz 450, chopper und tundra pünktlich zum lvl 80)


----------



## koolt (19. Oktober 2009)

Preisekaputtmacher sind eher die, die http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=4369 für 25g ins AH stellen -.-


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Oktober 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zu den Leute die ihre Sachen bewusst günstiger verkaufen weil mir dieser verdammte Kapitalismus auf den Kakao geht. Die Leute meinen im AH ständig
> überteuerte Preise zu verlagen um sich in noch mehr Gold baden zu können.


Und genau solche Leute kaufen die Sachen dann und verkaufen sie teuer weiter.



> Wenn Dein Chef Dir sagt Du bekommst für Deine Arbeit 40 Euro pro Stunde, sagst Du dann auch "Nee, das wäre Wucher, ich arbeite für 15 Euro" ?


besser kann man es nicht sagen.

Ich kaufe grundsätzlich billige Sachen ein und verkaufe sie - zum bestmöglichsten Preis.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich stelle die Sachen extra günstig rein damit sich dann Leute die Dröfl K Gold machen wollen aufregen


----------



## drothi (19. Oktober 2009)

Berrid schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das es auch Spieler gibt, die nicht so " Goldgeil " sind und einfach einen " normalen" betrag für ihre Ware verlangen ?


schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass diese menschen keinen plan haben was sie da eigendlich tun^^


----------



## jkalius (19. Oktober 2009)

das gleiche hatte ich auch mit deviat fischen ich habe mir das rezept billig bei 2 playern gekauft eines lernte und das andere verkuafte ich für 400g als ich mit meiner supercreme ganz gut verdiente war an einem tag das ganze ah mit den zum trash preis angeboten


----------



## moehrewinger (19. Oktober 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Ich stelle die Sachen extra günstig rein damit sich dann Leute die Dröfl K Gold machen wollen aufregen



Hab ich auch schon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gab 20 leichtes Leder für 20g 11elf. Hab meins dann für glaub 30 Silber oder so reingestellt und das ganze im /2 noch kund getan.

A) War das Zeug weg wie nix.
 Wurde ich zugeflamet ohne Ende was das den soll. Ich ruiniere ja das Geschäft.
C) Whisper von einem Low-Char (kein Twink) der sich artig bedankt hat.


----------



## J_0_T (19. Oktober 2009)

drothi schrieb:


> schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass diese menschen keinen plan haben was sie da eigendlich tun^^



schonmal drüber nachgedacht das es nur ein verdammtes spiel ist und die leute die sich aufregen nur ihr ego hier polieren?


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (19. Oktober 2009)

Also ich sachs ma so: Ich verkauf auch ne Beinrüstung nich für 280g sondern für 220 weil das dauert dann keine 2 Minuten und das Zeug is verkauft, und ausserdem hab ich 0 Kosten dabei. Leder und Pelze gibts beim Inis machen, Raiden oder Quests machen zur genüge, demnach also einen Gewinn von ca. 217g wegen AH-Gebühr.

Da is mir das auch egal ob jemand jammert von wegen "Mahcst di Preisse kaput du nap!!!111" das geht mir am ***** vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selber farmen > Sachen ausm AH kaufen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Oktober 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Also ich sachs ma so: Ich verkauf auch ne Beinrüstung nich für 280g sondern für 220 weil das dauert dann keine 2 Minuten und das Zeug is verkauft, und ausserdem hab ich 0 Kosten dabei. Leder und Pelze gibts beim Inis machen, Raiden oder Quests machen zur genüge, demnach also einen Gewinn von ca. 217g wegen AH-Gebühr.
> 
> Da is mir das auch egal ob jemand jammert von wegen "Mahcst di Preisse kaput du nap!!!111" das geht mir am ***** vorbei
> 
> ...


das kauft ein händler etzt sie für 280 rein udn macht 60g gewinn in ~5 sec
im ah kaufen > farmen


----------



## Anaamuu (20. Oktober 2009)

2erlei .. 
Erstens kauf ich nicht von Leuten, die meinen man könne sich einen ungeschliffenen epischen Stein als frisch 80ger für ~ 500 g leisten. * dezent Vogel zeig * bleibt der Sockel halt leer und mein Goldbeutel voll . 
Zweitens bin ich genau so eine Kameradensau, die von 1 Kupfer abwärts alles günstiger reinstellt -> ich werde zu 99 % meinen Krempel los, während der Aufkäufer 3 Tage später noch auf dem Zeug sitzen bleibt im blödsten Falle.  

Ich mag diese Klientel wie den TE eh wenig leiden, die meint man haut " mal eben " paar hundert Gold aufn Kopf für wasweissich.  Kräuter farm ich selten speziell, meist nur wenn ich fürn Raid Flasks brauche. Angeln kann ich , Kochen ebenso --> perfekter Selbstversorger. Für Steine und Co werden Freunde angehauen, einzig meine Muni kauf ich noch im AH ... aber auch nur, wenn der Preis fürn Stack nicht grad 20 Gold beträgt... 
Ich stopf solchen Leuten nicht noch zusätzlich Gold sonstwo rein, da des eh schon platin glänzt und die Verkäufer sich eh an andren " Idioten " vollfressen und so ihren theoretisch dritten Chopper oder Riesenmammut kaufen könnten. 

( Wenn ich mal meinen bösen Tag hab, hau ich mal meinen ganzen Frostlotus für 7g / Stack raus ... C'mon on flame me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2009)

Werter TE

Genau sowas mache ich auch liebend gern - auf gewisse Art die Preise zu senken -
um sie mal wieder etwas normal werden zu lassen.

Ihr wisst doch gar nicht mehr bzw. wußtet es noch nie, was WoW wirklich ausgemacht hat und immer noch tut.

Ihr meint immer, Ihr hätte die ach so tollen Unikate und wollt sie um 700% verteuert verkaufen.
Da kann ich es nur begrüßen, daß es vernünftige Spieler gibt - die dieser Goldgierheit engegen wirken.

Ich mache es zwar nicht extrem billiger - aber so, daß die Abheber auf Ihren Sachen sitzen bleiben -
und das nicht selten.^^

Dadurch werden die Preise wieder normaler - und nicht kaputt gemacht.
Kaputt habt Ihr die Preise mit Euer Goldgier erst gemacht ... und somit teilweise auch WoW negativ beeinflusst.

gn8


----------



## Die Kuh (20. Oktober 2009)

Ein Auktionshaushändler, der sich darüber aufregt, daß andere seine Preise kaputt machen, ist ein schlechter Händler. Er weiß nicht den Markt zu lesen, seine Waren einmal zurück zu halten oder die Initiative zu ergreifen, um daraus selber Profit zu schlagen. 

Jemand, der Sachen billig einstellt, um andere zu ärgern, ärgert nur den schlechten Händler. Der gute Händler wartet bis das Preistief vorbei ist oder sieht seine Chance gekommen ein besonders gutes Geschäft zu machen.


----------



## Dranay (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke man versteht mich hier etwas falsch. Ich zB. mache einen Gegenstand im Normalfall nicht sehr viel teurer, als ich ihn eingekauft habe. Nur, dass ich eben ein paar Gold verdiene und meine Auktionskosten wieder drin habe.

Klar hab ich auch mal den ein oder anderen Gegenstand, den ich total überteuert reinstelle, ich denk das is normal.

Jedefalls gehts mir eher um Sachen, die lange Zeit nen festen preis hatten, der auch angemessen war und aufeinmal wird der maßlos in den Boden gedrückt.

Nehmen wir mal einfach ErzXY. Sagen wir es hat nen Fixpreis von 15g/stack und das über lange Zeit. Der Preis ist wirklich ok. Jeder verdient dran bzw. für den Einkäufer is es auch nicht überteuert, sondern ok. Also warum bitte drückt man den Preis dann auf 2g/stack?

Ich verstehe, dass man mal Fun dran hat den Preis um 4 oder 6 Gold zu drücken (im Falle von ErzXY), aber den Preis um 13 Gold zu drücken is doch irgendwie hirnrissig...


----------



## Hephaistus (20. Oktober 2009)

Makhral schrieb:


> Genauso kann man sich sehr gut und schnell ein Monopol aufbauen, die erzielten Gewinne durch gewisse Items auf sich bündeln und gleichzeitig den Preis auf realistischem Niveau halten.
> Zunächst die Preise künstlich drücken, dann die billiger eingestellten Items großflächig aufkaufen und zum eigenen Preis wieder einstellen.
> Dafür eignet sich aber nicht jedes Item, also aufgepasst. Kann man auch ne Menge Gold verbrennen auf die Weise.
> 
> ...



Ich hab in diesem Forum nicht nur einmal erklärt, dass es *unmöglich* ist in WoW eine Monopolstellung aif diese Art und Weise zu erlangen, es ist einfach nicht möglich. Solang man nicht der einzige auf dem kompletten realm ist der etwas herstellen kann, gibt es kein monopol, nicht mal ein Oligopol... das ist Fakt. Es gibt kurze zeiträume in denen ein Oligopol (wenige Anbieter, viele Nachfrager) existiert, z.b. nach neueröffnung eines Raids in dem Rezepte droppen, aber auch diese sind von kurzer dauer.

Warum es nicht funktioniert? Weil die Rohstoffe in WoW unendlich sind, rezepte so gut wie jedem zugänglich sind und im gegensatz zu den Rohstoffen die Nachfrage *nicht* unendlich ist. 
Warum man selbst bei einer vermeindlichen "monpolstellung" im AH nicht die Preise verlangen kann die man will und somit nutzlos ist, ist ein anderes Thema und darauf werde ich zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht weiter eingehen.

Wenn man also nicht mal Ahnung vom kleinen 1x1 der Volkswirtschaftslehre hat, sollte sich mit solchen Ausdrücken wie Monopol vielleicht etwas zurückhalten


----------



## Mechalikus (20. Oktober 2009)

Mir macht es spaß die sachen alle unter dem wert der anderen ins ah zu werfen einfach aus dem grund das ein spieler der jeden tag 3-5std zockt kein gold problem mehr hat wenn er erst mal sein mount und so besitzt  außerdem freu ich mich immer über whispers wie z.B. ......warum machst du das??? Ich : weil ich es kann!!
Und anstaat sie warten gibt es ne beleidigung und sie stellen es billiger rein als ich!

Und mal ehrlich welche rolle spielt das Gold noch in WoW ich habe auf meine acc 107k gold

Ich errinnere nur mal an die einführung der dailys auf der insel in BC 

Mit 4 Chars an einen tag 500G in zehn tagen 5000G in 20 tagen 10000g und stellt euch mal vor mann hat sie mit 5 o. sogar 6 chars jeden tag gemacht 

Ein super beispiel aus dem Bouty bay ah als die erfolge kamm kenne ich noch stellt einer 15 weiße katzen rein von denn jungen aus sturmwind jedes für 750g dann erschien ich stellte meine für 500g rein dann er wiederum die katzen für 300 bla bla am ende für 200g ich kaufte sie alle auf stellte sie für 1000g rein in 2,5 tagen machte ich 17000g wo die unkosten von 3000g schon abgezogen sind!


Also wer zeit hat und clever ist lässt sich seine preise nicht kaputt machen nur ein goldgeier regt sich darüber auf das er das gold erst morgen bekommt statt heute!


----------



## Streubombe (20. Oktober 2009)

Das Unterbieten der Preise ist nicht das eigentliche Problem, sondern die Mengen... Jeder möchte verdienen, ganz klar... So stellt Spieler A 1 Stack Saroniterz für 30 g ins AH. Spieler B möchte natürlich auch kassieren, also bietet er den Stack für 28 g an. Weil er viel Gold für eine Anschaffung braucht stellt er aber nicht nur 1 Stack ein, sondern gleich 10 Stacks. Das ziehen weitere 3 Spieler durch, und schon ist das Angebot x-mal höher als der Bedarf. Folglich fallen die Preise weiter, und weiter, und weiter... Mit anderen Worten, der Wunsch nach der schnellen Kohle ruiniert das Geschäft. Würde jeder bescheiden nur ein, zwei Stacks einstellen, sodas der Bedarf gerade gedeckt wird, wären die Preise längerfristig stabil und die Margen attraktiv. Und das Beste, man würde sein Kapital sogar zügiger erwirtschaften, weil der Farmaufwand deutlich geringer wird...


----------



## turageo (20. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> OBWOHL jeder die Preise sieht und ahnen kann das man die Dinger auch selber so teuer verkaufen kann, gibt es immer wieder Leute, die das Zeug herstellen und für ca.
> 30g verkaufen.



Ich drück's mal so aus... klar sehe ich, wenn jemand einen Stack Runenstoff für 15g einstellt. Für mich ist es dann eher eine moralische Frage, ob ich das auch machen möchte. Ich weiß noch als meine bessre Hälfte angefangen hat, war der erste Rat: "Wenn Du was brauchst, farm selber oder frag mich." Das AH ist einfach *unverschämt überteuert*. Beispiel: xyz des Champions (für Stufe 80, grün), sagen wir mal würde beim Händler grad mal 4g bringen, fänd ich i. O. wenn's für 15 - 20g im AH steht. Es gibt nur leider immer mehr Leute, die das Zeug dann für 80 - 150g reinstellen, nur weils Tankitems sind (und sich dann hinterher beschweren, dass man keine Tanks findet ^^).

Letzten Endes, kauft die überteuerte Ware dann wohl wer? Jemand der stundenlang farmt und sein Gold aufzustocken oder jemand der schnell mal sagen wir 30 Euro für 2000g hingelegt hat? Da haben wir schon das nächste Problem. Mit Sicherheit wird es einige geben, denen es egal ist, ob sie das Gold in ner Stunde im Kreis fliegen und Erz verkaufen erfarmt haben nur um es anschließend für überteuerte Items rauszuschmeißen, aber das dürfte bei weitem nicht die Mehrheit sein. Die Theorie steht auf etwas wackligen Beinen, macht aber schon Sinn, wenn man mal etwas darüber nachdenkt.

Ich persönlich werd weiterhin "normale" Preise einstellen, d. h. max. 300% vom Händlerverkaufswert. Es ist mir durchaus klar, dass dann sicher eben jene Geldgeier meine Items aufkaufen könnten und wieder einstellen, aber wenn ich auch nur ner handvoll Neuanfängern das Leben leichter gemacht hab, reicht mir das. Die können nämlich mittlerweile schon gar nix mehr im AH kaufen, selbst wenn sie wollten. Soviel Gold erfarmt man halt nicht nebenbei auf Level 20. ;-)

MfG


----------



## Darussios (20. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich nervt da eine Sache total und möchte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema wissen und schauen ob nur ich so denke. Vll hört sich das ja etwas nach mimimi an,
> aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.
> ...



Die Leute haben dann einfach Farmchars und stellen sich das praktisch kostenlosher, wenn man von der aufgewendeten Zeit absieht.
Wenn es für sie genug Gewinn einbringt, wird es keiner sein lassen.

Du kannst ja den Markt zu deinen Gunsten korrigieren und das Zeug aufkaufen und teurer verkaufen.
Diese Methode empfehle ich nur bei ein paar wenigen Angeboten.
Ich hab ne Zeitlang an den hohen Titanstahlbarren-Preisen im AH verdient kurz nach Release von WotLK doch dann stürzte der Preis in den Keller und ich wollte den Markt wieder zu meinen Gunsten korrigieren. Das Ergebnis war, dass ich pleite war, dafür rund 21 Barren hatte und es immernoch Discountbarren im AH gab.
Diese wurden aber, zu meinem Glück, noch von anderen Leuten gekauft und so konnte ich das verlorene Gold wieder reinholen, indem ich sie wieder alle verkaufte.


----------



## GrayWolf (20. Oktober 2009)

Das nennt man halt "Freie Marktwirtschaft"
Natürlich könnte Blizz eine Sperre einbauen. So in etwa das man nicht mehr als 5% vom Durchschnitspreis abweichen kann. Doch das würde nur beim AH funktionieren.
Alles was frei im HC angeboten wird kann man nicht kontrolieren.

Das alles ist zwar sehr ärgerlich, ich habe auch schon darunter gelitten, doch man kann sich dagegen nicht wehren.
Und die Anbieter dann zur Rede stellen kann auch nach hinten losgehn. Der ein oder andere Angesprochene könnte sich angespammt bzw. bedrengt fühlen und ein Ticket schreiben.
Dann wird man schnell vom Beroffenden zum Täter!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (20. Oktober 2009)

Ewige Gürtelschnallen auch so ein Beispiel, anfang wrath hatte ich auf 80 nach 3! tagen epic flugmount, für 50g mats, 250g die teile
später noch 150
dann 100g, immernoch ok
jetzt 50g, matspreis...


----------



## Hankk (20. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja, aber Du scheinst komplett unfähig, Antworten, die nicht auf Gewinnmaximierung basieren,  zu verstehen/zu akzeptieren.



Akzeptieren kann er die Meinung eines anderen, aber dafür muss er seine Meinung doch nicht *ändern*, nur damit du ruhig schlafen kannst?! Umgekehrt wird ein Strick daraus, du scheinst nämlich auch nicht fähig zu sein seine Antworten zu verstehen/zu akzeptieren...

Eigentlich schiessen diese extrem Billiganbieter sich selber ins Knie, und drücken genau dadurch die Preise in die Höhe. Ich kauf den ganzen Kram billig auf und setz es wieder teuerer rein. Danach beklagen sich eben diese Leute dass die Preise für XY so hoch sind.
Aufkaufen und teuer reinstellen ist halt erlaubt, genau so wie das extreme Unterbieten.
Schlussendlich ist jeder davon überzeugt dass er Profit macht, und alle sind glücklich. Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, ist doch schön so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vote for close ^^


----------



## Sturmrufer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Tja mein Freund, da kann ich nur ein Liedchen von trällern.
> 
> Ich bestreite meinen WoW-Unterhalt als Händler. Sprich, ich kaufe und verkaufe.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch. Du hast entdeckt, daß man als Händler nicht nur Gold verdienen kann. Entweder bist du in der Lage alle billigen aufzukaufen, oder du lebst mit dem Verlust.


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2009)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen "Oh mein Gott schau mal da ALLES Geistefahrer!"


----------



## Rolandos (20. Oktober 2009)

Was wollt ihr Händler den mit übermässig viel Gold, in einem Spiel wie WoW. T Teile gibt es sowieso nur für Marken. Epic Steinchen für Marken und Ehre. Ich schleife Kostenlos.  Verzauberungen brauch man nicht so oft, futter macht man sich selbst, einzig Tränke sind manchmal ganz brauchbar. Das sind alles Sachen die es in einer guten Gilde von selbst abfallen. 
Berufe habe ich auch nur mit eigener Arbeit auf max gebracht und nichts im AH gekauft.

Dann sind da ein paar idiotische Händler die Gold scheffeln wollen OK, was wollt  ihr mit der Kohle, könnt ihr eh nicht alles ausgeben. Gibt es da überhaupt einen Erfolg?  Achso, es ist super Geil da eine große Zahl an Gold zu haben, was keinen interessiert. Aber für das Spiel selbst bringt Gold weniger als nichts.  

 Ich finde sogar, das das AH völlig abgeschafft werden kann.


----------



## thehed (20. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Dann sind da ein paar idiotische Händler die Gold scheffeln wollen OK, was wollt  ihr mit der Kohle, könnt ihr eh nicht alles ausgeben. Gibt es da überhaupt einen Erfolg?  Achso, es ist super Geil da eine große Zahl an Gold zu haben, was keinen interessiert. Aber für das Spiel selbst bringt Gold weniger als nichts.



Kommt immer darauf an was man will. Motorrad und Tundramammut sind schon gegen 30 000. Einige Leute haben zwar Zeit zum spielen aber wegen rl selten ein paar Std am Stück=wenig in Inis. Die kaufen sich dann eben einiges z. Schleicher der Stille http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45564 (L 226) oder den Todesgewärmter Gürtel http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45555. Das macht zusammen auch wieder 5000-6000. Dazu brauchts noch epische Steine und Verzauberungen die in die 1000ende gehen, zuletzt ein Grandeur für 5000.
Dann gibt es noch diverse andere Mounts die man kaufen könnte. Spezielle Outfits  für die Rollenspieler und manche ziehen Twinks auf die einfachere Art indem sie immer beste Ausrüstung dafür kaufen hoch. Dazu noch einen teuren Beruf durch Rohstoffkauf leveln kostet schnell 5000.

Da sind 50 000 nix und JA für manche Sachen gibt es einen ERFOLG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (20. Oktober 2009)

Oh Mann!

So stellt sich klein Fritzchen das Wirtschaften vor: Andere ungestört abzocken und über den Tisch ziehen... und dann auch noch die anderen dazu verführen wollen, sich ähnlich asozial zu verhalten.

Mal Tacheles: Wer im rL nichts zustande bringt (und genau dazu gehören die Typen, die 18 Stunden am Tag im WoW-AH hängen!), der sollte gehörigst das Maul halten, wenn es darum geht, das Verhalten der anderen AH-Teilnehmer zu beurteilen.

Ich wurde schon mehrfach angesprochen, warum ich nicht teurer anbiete. Meine regelmäßige Antwort: Weil das unverschämt wäre.


----------



## Flipmoby (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich unterbiete auch alles...epic Steine ,Lotus ,komischer pelz ,Schneegestöber USW... Aber eher für Leute die sich über günstig Sachen freuen,weil se nicht so viel Kohle haben...und nicht für die ollen ah Händler...würde mich einer von denen anschreiben...würde ich ihn richtig rund machen!!mache grad mit ein twink lederverar. Freu ich mich auch wenn jemand nen Stack schweres Leder für 5g reinstellt anstatt 19 g ...
Es ist auch egal wie wer sein gold verdient...ah,Farmen usw
bloß dieses rumgeheule....muss das sein oO


----------



## Basle (20. Oktober 2009)

Hmm was viele hier nicht sehen, WoW ist ab 12. Ich möchte mal wissen wie viele 12/13/14 Jährige irgendwas von Marktwirtschaft verstehen. Die haben doch keine Ahnung, und stellen die Sachen eben rein, ohne zu schauen was es wert ist oder wissen nicht wie das ah eigentlich funktioniert. Es kann nun mal nicht jeder so ein ober Pro sein wie ihr -.-. Naja und dann gibt es die Leute die mit Absicht so unter wert vekaufen, ich freu mich immer darüber, wenn ich was brauche und es dann so billig angeboten wird xD. Also einfach malchilln, ist ja nur ein Spiel und es ist einfach nicht wert, sich über überteuerte Sachen zu ärgern, wie z.B. ein Juwe rezept für 25k Gold im AH, oder über die Leute die das Zeug unter Wert verticken. 

So long 
Live long and prosper ;-)


----------



## Anaximedes (20. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch echt pfurzegal mit welchen Taktiken man sein Geld verdient. Klar ärgere ich mich darüber, dass manche deutlich unterm Wert einsteigen, was als normal zu bezeichnen wäre, wobei dies nur in den seltensten Fällen den Preis für Tage drückt (da müsste man schon eine recht große Menge einstellen). 

Ich selbst möchte, wie jeder Händler im RL beispielsweise, für meine Waren das meiste Gold verdienen. Ich stelle keine Waren zu billig rein oder zu teuer, sondern das, was mir meien Auctioneer für einen Durchschnittspreis nennt. Ich unterbiete nur um 1 Kupfer, gerade um oben auf der Liste stehen zu können. 

Leute, die aufgrund von ihrer sozialen Einstellung, ihr Zeugs äußerst billig einstellen, finde ich zwar löblich, aber danken wirds ihnen niemand.


----------



## McChrystal (20. Oktober 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Ich selbst möchte, wie jeder Händler im RL beispielsweise, für meine Waren das meiste Gold verdienen. Ich stelle keine Waren zu billig rein oder zu teuer, sondern das, was mir meien Auctioneer für einen Durchschnittspreis nennt. Ich unterbiete nur um 1 Kupfer, gerade um oben auf der Liste stehen zu können.


Hört mal auf, das WoW AH mit RL zu vergleichen. In WoW sind die Ressourcen unbegrenzt beschaffbar, daher überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit dem RL.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (20. Oktober 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Hört mal auf, das WoW AH mit RL zu vergleichen. In WoW sind die Ressourcen unbegrenzt beschaffbar, daher überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit dem RL.



Nein das stimmt nicht. Unbegrenzte Ressource ist Atemluft, deswegen hat Atemluft auch keinen Preis. Aber ALLE Ressourcen die man im WOW AH kaufen kann, sind begrenzt. 

Begrenztes Angebot und Nachfrage führen zu den bekannten Mechanismen der Markwirtschaft blabla... der Vergleich zum RL ist richtig.

Dass es "Blöde" gibt, die nicht wissen was der richtige Preis für ihre Ware ist, oder diesen Preis nicht durchsetzen können, das gibt es auch im RL... so haben wir Europäer uns jahrhundertelang an unseren Kolonien bereichert und deswegen gibt es heute "Die Dritte Welt".

Und ansonsten: mimimimimi... wenn einer SO billig einstellt (z.b. 70% unter Durchschnittspreis), dann ist der zwar ziemlich blöd... wenn ich aber als Wettbewerber den Schrott zu den Dumpingpreisen nicht selber einkaufe und teurer wieder einstelle, bin ich auch selber blöd... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Oktober 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Hört mal auf, das WoW AH mit RL zu vergleichen. In WoW sind die Ressourcen unbegrenzt beschaffbar, daher überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit dem RL.


aber nur mit zeitaufwand udn arbeitszeit ist gold wert. wie im rl. da kann man auch unendlich steine ausm tagebau brechn, man brauch nur arbeiter die zeit investieren


----------



## McChrystal (20. Oktober 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber nur mit zeitaufwand udn arbeitszeit ist gold wert. wie im rl. da kann man auch unendlich steine ausm tagebau brechn, man brauch nur arbeiter die zeit investieren


- Ja aber die Arbeiter müssen sich mit dem Ertrag das Leben sichern, daher muss die investierte Zeit einen gewissen Ertrag generieren. In Wow nicht der Fall.
- Der Tagbau ist irgendwann ausgebeutet. In WoW nicht der Fall.
- Der Tagbauarbeiter hat einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn für seine investierte Zeit. In WoW nicht der Fall.
- Das Angebot in WoW ist nicht begrenzt, sonder eine Frage von Zeit und Glück. Ganz andere Voraussetzung als im RL.


----------



## Threisch (20. Oktober 2009)

Mich nerven eher solche Leute

z.B

Fläschchen des Frostwyrms sind alle etwa so für 30g im AH drinnen.
Kurz darauf werden alle aufgekauft "mist >.<"
wenige Minute später alle wieder drinnen für 45g.. natürlich alle vom gleichen Anbieter da er die ja eben aufgekauft hatte -.-


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (20. Oktober 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> - Das Angebot in WoW ist nicht begrenzt, sonder eine Frage von Zeit und Glück. Ganz andere Voraussetzung als im RL.



Doch, auch bei WOW handelt es sich im "begrenzte" Ressourcen. Auch wenn deine persönliche Definition vielleicht anders ist... eine Diskussion macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man sich auf die "allgemeingültigen" Definitionen beschränkt.

Z.b. sind im RL viele Dienstleistungen nur beschränkt, nach Anzahl der Anbieter, und der Zeit die diese haben, Ihre Services anzubieten. Auch dabei spricht man von "knappen" Gütern.

Und nach allgemeingültiger Definition sind auch WOW-Waren und WOW-Dienstleistungen "knappe" Güter, die den Mechanismen von Angebot und Nachfrage unterliegen. Der Vergleich zum RL ist berechtigt, ebenso jede Theorie der Marktwirtschaft.

Dass neuerdings immer jeder seine eigene Definition der Sprache im Internet verbreiten will ist schon witzig. Ich sag nur: Die deutsche Sprache ist Freeware, aber nicht Open Source... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was "knappe" Güter sind, entscheidest nicht du oder ich, sondern die Definition, die es schon längst gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Nachzulesen findet sich eine Definition zu freien / knappen Gütern z.B. hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gut_(Wirtscha...reie_G.C3.BCter


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint viel mehr die Extreme wenn zum beispiel der billigste stein bei 100 G ist und der der nächste ihn dann für 30g reinstellt das nervt mich persönlich auch immer wieder...



LOL, Preise kaputt machen. Ist schon ein Witz. Wer aber meint, er hätte ein Recht darauf, mit 2 Sekunden Aufwand 2500g zu verdienen spinnt ja wohl völlig. Es ist halt so das alle Gold machen wollen, und je mehr Leute das gleiche tun, um so weniger ist das Produkt wert. Und wenn im AH nur völlig überteuerte Gegenstände drin sind, und jemand ihn dann für das reinstellt was er wert ist, ist nicht er der Idiot, sondern die andern goldgeil. Es ist völlig ok, wenn die dann auf ihrer Auktionsgebühr sitzen bleiben.


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. Oktober 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Dass neuerdings immer jeder seine eigene Definition der Sprache im Internet verbreiten will ist schon witzig. Ich sag nur: Die deutsche Sprache ist Freeware, aber nicht Open Source...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So gerne ich dir Recht geben würde, so ungern widerspreche ich Dir. Immer wieder gibt es Änderungen am Duden, wo Worte aufgenommen werden die aus dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch kommen. Spätestens wenn "oder" in "oda" geänert wird, und das wort "Jemand" als obsolet gekennzeichnet wird, weil man ja ganz toll auch "wer" benutzen kann werde ich auswandern :-)


----------



## mortishelos (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich sag mal so sollen die Händler doch ruhig an ihren "wirklichen" Preisen festhalten.
Jedesmal wenn ich mein Saronit, Titan oder meine Kräuter an den man bringe schau ich mir Kurz die derzeitigen Preise an und unterbiete sie meistens um 50%-75%.
Die Sache hat nur ein Hacken ich Pack nicht nur 10-20 Blümchen rein sonder 100+.
Denn ich hab mir zur Angewohnheit gemacht das ich erst wenn meine ganzen Taschen bersten voll mit Blümchen und Erz sind ich das Zeug an den man bringe.
Der Vorteil daran ist das die Ah Preise für wenigstens kurze Zeit ein bisschen runter gehen und ich werde auf jedenfall mein Zeug noch am selben Tag los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## McChrystal (20. Oktober 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Und nach allgemeingültiger Definition sind auch WOW-Waren und WOW-Dienstleistungen "knappe" Güter, die den Mechanismen von Angebot und Nachfrage unterliegen. Der Vergleich zum RL ist berechtigt, ebenso jede Theorie der Marktwirtschaft.
> 
> Und was "knappe" Güter sind, entscheidest nicht du oder ich, sondern die Definition, die es schon längst gibt.
> 
> ...


OK gebe mich geschlagen, in dem Punkt haste recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit der Freeware kann man so nicht sagen, da gerade in Theorien die Definitionen unterschiedlich sein können. Vor allem im bereich "freie Marktwirtschaft" gibt es unzählige Ansichten und Theorien. Das ist dan nicht ein Problem der Sprache, sondern des Standpunktes.

Wogegen ich mich aber immer noch wehre sind RL Vergleiche, in welchen meistens Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden. Vom Grundprinzip her ähnlich, kann aber nicht 1:1 so übertragen werden.


----------



## Rolandos (20. Oktober 2009)

thehed schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an was man will. Motorrad und Tundramammut sind schon gegen 30 000. Einige Leute haben zwar Zeit zum spielen aber wegen rl selten ein paar Std am Stück=wenig in Inis. Die kaufen sich dann eben einiges z. Schleicher der Stille http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45564 (L 226) oder den Todesgewärmter Gürtel http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45555. Das macht zusammen auch wieder 5000-6000. Dazu brauchts noch epische Steine und Verzauberungen die in die 1000ende gehen, zuletzt ein Grandeur für 5000.
> Dann gibt es noch diverse andere Mounts die man kaufen könnte. Spezielle Outfits  für die Rollenspieler und manche ziehen Twinks auf die einfachere Art indem sie immer beste Ausrüstung dafür kaufen hoch. Dazu noch einen teuren Beruf durch Rohstoffkauf leveln kostet schnell 5000.
> 
> Da sind 50 000 nix und JA für manche Sachen gibt es einen ERFOLG.
> ...



Ahh Ha!
Motorrad braucht man nicht, Mammut auch nicht, da lang das standart Reit/Flugtier.  Kauf mir auch keinen Mercedes wenn ich mit einem Fahrad zur Arbeit kann.
Die Items sind zwar nett, aber es geht auch ohne.
Steine gibt es gegen Marken und Ehre.
Schleifen würde ich umsonst.
Berufe leveln, tja habe ich z.B. alles selbst erarbeitet.
Twinken, wozu  das denn, aber OK, wenn Ausrüstung zu normalen Preisen verkauft würde, braucht man auch nicht übermäßig viel Kohle.
Spezielle Outfits für Rollenspieler ok wer es braucht.
Grandeur wirklich tolle Karte, wären die Preise aber normal und nicht künstlich hochgepuscht gäbe es die für vielleicht 500 Gold was man sich dann durch normales Inigehen und Tages-Queste verdienen könnte.

Also da bleiben von den 50000 nur noch 500 über.

Alles in allem nicht die Billiganbieter machen die Preise kaputt sonder andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, und die überteuerten Preise verderben auch den Spielspass.


----------



## Dunkelmanne (20. Oktober 2009)

naja, das ist nun mal leider so. Was kann man da machen? Also wenn man das entsprechende Geldpolster hat, dann kauft an sich diese "billigen" Steinchen selber ein bis nur noch die eigenen teuren im AH stehen. Danach die aufgekauften Steinchen wieder teuer reinstellen. FERTIG... und auch noch Gold dabei gemacht. Auf keinen Fall darf man mit seinen eigenen Preisen mitruntergehen. Dadurch fährt man nur unnötige Verluste ein. Lieber immer wieder die Billiganbieter aufkaufen und geduldig teuer immer wieder reinsetzen. Das funktioniert zwar nicht mit allen aber mit ein paar wenigen items kann man das machen und ich fahre damit recht gut Gewinne damit ein. 
Ja, wir sind die Heuschrecken der WOW-markwirtschaft ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Úlralas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich nervt da eine Sache total und möchte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema wissen und schauen ob nur ich so denke. Vll hört sich das ja etwas nach mimimi an,
> aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.
> ...


----------



## Bluebarcode (20. Oktober 2009)

äh?? ich mein ich seh ja das ganze recht chillig normal aber das ist der dümmste thread den ich je gesehen hab.


----------



## UnknownArtist (20. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich nervt da eine Sache total und möchte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema wissen und schauen ob nur ich so denke. Vll hört sich das ja etwas nach mimimi an,
> aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.
> ...



Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und somit ist wie im wahren Leben der Preiskampf auch in WOW vorhanden!

Jeder will was vom Geschäft abhaben. Und somit ist es ganz klar, wenn ich billiger verkaufe, verkaufe ich mehr (sofern vorhanden) und mache am Ende evtl mehr Gewinn wie einer mit nur einem Teil was er aber für das doppelte oder 3fache verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (20. Oktober 2009)

Für jeden WoWBroker ein must have: Marx - Das Kapital


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Threisch schrieb:


> Mich nerven eher solche Leute
> z.B
> Fläschchen des Frostwyrms sind alle etwa so für 30g im AH drinnen.
> Kurz darauf werden alle aufgekauft "mist >.<"
> wenige Minute später alle wieder drinnen für 45g.. natürlich alle vom gleichen Anbieter da er die ja eben aufgekauft hatte -.-



... lass dir gesagt sein, so funktioniert der Handel auf der ganzen Welt und gut ist!
Ob im Real oder beim WoW, genau so läuft das ab, es gibt wenig "Neues" und kaum "Einzigartiges", daher bestimmt man so den Preis!
Ob berechtigt oder nicht, kann man recht schnell feststellen!

Entweder man hat genügend Gold in der Hinterhand, um alles aufzukaufen und so den Preis zu bestimmen, oder man fängt an "Nasse" zu machen weil man nach wenigen Wochen feststellt, dass man zu teuer aufgekauft hat.
Was dann aber daran liegt, dass man sich vorher verspekuliert hat und nun feststellt, dass man zu teuer aufgekaufte und den Markt keinesfalls bestimmen kann! So läuft das nun mal...

BACK TO TOPIC:

Ich bin mit meinen Bankchars auf 3 Realms vorhanden und da sieht man echt "die Post abgehen"^^ 
Auf Malorne geht der Stack Äonenfeuer momentan für ca. 150g über den virtuellen Ladentisch, auf Arygos kostet der Stack 600g und mehr! Ich packe meine 10er Chars voll mit den Sachen wo man gerade richtig gut Profit mit macht und transe sie dann von Realm zu Realm und bekomme so richtig guten Profit... auch das ist legal möglich. Kostet zwar die 20 Euro fürs transen, ist aber völlig legal!

Was ich aber auf allen Realms erleben musste, ist die Tatsache wie sie der TE meinte, die Preise sind irgendwann stabil, jeder verdient gut und dann kommen die "Preisdrücker"! 
Um mal beim Äonenfeuer zu bleiben, Alchis machen z.B. ihre Fürstenzirkone draus und verkaufen die wieder mit gutem Gewinn, so sollte es auch sein! BB´s verdienen gut, Alchi´s wie gehabt auch und die BB´s haben auch einen guten Schnitt.
Aber dann kommt so ein Händler und bietet anstatt der gängigen Preise im AH seine Ware für 50% an... entweder ist der Anbieter dann mit seinem Auctionsaddon überfordert, kann nicht rechnen, oder es ist ein Chinafarmer... letztere sehe ich immer häufiger!
Ich habe schon zig Bots gemeldet, teilweise vor ca. 4-6 Wochen und nichts passiert! Bots denen ich vom Lvl 72 bis 80 per FL gefolgt bin, welche ständig 24h am Tag on waren und immer in einem kleinem Kreis im Sholazarbecken oder später in den Sturmgipfeln (Höhle^^) rumliefen und auf kein Wsp antworteten, selbst das Handelsfenster mit offenen 1k Gold wurde nicht erkannt^^ Aber kein Schwein von Blizz hat bissher reagiert, immer die selben Sprüche alla "das kann länger dauern"!
Das ist auch ein großer Aspekt, warum die Preise manchmal so versaut werden!


----------



## Tephis (20. Oktober 2009)

Fast sinnfreier Beitrag - insbesondere die verschiedenen Flames darüber, welche Strategie denn nun die richtige ist. Soll doch jeder wie er mag.

 Fakt ist aber wohl, dass sich der WoW Markt eben nicht wie der reele Markt reguliert. Warum? Rohstoffe sind mit dem entsprechenden Zeitaufwand (mit wenigen Einschränkungen) beliebig verfügbar. Da es kein Mindestgold/Zeit gibt kann jeder selbst entscheiden wieviel  Gold er dafür haben möchte.

 Außerdem gibt es dann noch den Faktor, dass man Items nur für Skillerhöhung herstellt. Hier gilt dann: je größer die Ungeduld den Skill schnell zu erhöhen, desto mehr bin ich bereit mehr in die Herstellung zu investieren als als Erlös wieder rauszubekommen.

 Also.. immer schön weiter shoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Tephis schrieb:


> Fast sinnfreier Beitrag - insbesondere die verschiedenen Flames darüber, welche Strategie denn nun die richtige ist. Soll doch jeder wie er mag.



Bei der Reaktion glaube ich kaum das du die Antworten gelesen hat!

Darum ging es doch garnicht...


----------



## René93 (20. Oktober 2009)

Das Probl mit den AH Preisen kann ich^^ ich bin ja nicht so der Typ der Goldgeil ist aber ich habe mit KEINEM meiner Chars das schnelle Fliegen.Ich habe dann Äonenfeuer und co verkauft ziemlich erfolgreich (2000g gewinn) Als ich aber die nächst Ladung reinstellen wollte musste ich feststellen, dass die Preise von 30g auf 7-15 g gesunken sind! Ich habe die Öeute auch angeschrieben warum sie die Preise runterpushen. Die Antwort war fast immer die selbe: Damit ich mehr verdiene. 
Das ist doch so eine Nonsinns Aussage, weil wenn ich 5 Äonenfeuer für 30 g reinstelle bekomme ich weniger pro stück als wenn ich sie für jeweils 20 g pro Stück reinstelle.


----------



## Super PePe (20. Oktober 2009)

"Rohstoffe sind mit dem entsprechenden Zeitaufwand (mit wenigen Einschränkungen) beliebig verfügbar. Da es kein Mindestgold/Zeit gibt kann jeder selbst entscheiden wieviel Gold er dafür haben möchte."
das die denke eines durchschnittlichen BWLers
kein bwler macht sich ein Kopf um die Endlichkeit seiner Quelle - er liebt die Verknappung - so wie es die wowbroker lieben .. der Hinweis auf den reelen Markt, der sich vom wowmarkt unterscheidet, ist absolut haltlos.
david laux: das Online-Rollenspiel World of Warcraft ist ein gelungenes Managertraining...


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

René93 schrieb:


> Die Antwort war fast immer die selbe: Damit ich mehr verdiene.
> Das ist doch so eine Nonsinns Aussage, weil wenn ich 5 Äonenfeuer für 30 g reinstelle bekomme ich weniger pro stück als wenn ich sie für jeweils 20 g pro Stück reinstelle.



Da stimme ich dir zu! Ich will hier keinesfalls auf das Alter rumreiten, aber wärend der Ferien (wie jetzt auch wieder) fallen die Preise ins bodenlose!

Aber nicht sinnvoll... da steht eben titanstahlbarren seit Wochen für ca. 150g im AH, jetzt sind die preise bei ca. 120g... und dann kommt einer der stellt die für 80g rein... völlig ohne Konkurenz!


----------



## Schmiddel (20. Oktober 2009)

Eins sollte man auch beachten. Gerade die Erdringdiamanten (womit der TE sein Gold verdient), sind Items, womit der Alchie skillt. Es kann es also locker sein, das der Alchi 10 so teile transmutiert. Wenn das mehrere machen wird das AH überflutet. Jeder will das Zeugs loswerden, der Preis sinkt. Ganz normale Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Crodar (20. Oktober 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen Bankchars auf 3 Realms vorhanden und da sieht man echt "die Post abgehen"^^
> Auf Malorne geht der Stack Äonenfeuer momentan für ca. 150g über den virtuellen Ladentisch, auf Arygos kostet der Stack 600g und mehr! Ich packe meine 10er Chars voll mit den Sachen wo man gerade richtig gut Profit mit macht und transe sie dann von Realm zu Realm und bekomme so richtig guten Profit... auch das ist legal möglich. Kostet zwar die 20 Euro fürs transen, ist aber völlig legal!



OMG. Wenn es anfängt, Reales Geld zu Kosten, dann läuft es wohl etwas aus dem Ruder.


----------



## Chalis (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich treib die preise mit absicht runter, weil ich finde es eine frecheit  was die leute für manchen sachen verlangen

und wenn ich von jemand post bekomme wegen "Preis Runtertreiben" denk ich "L.M.A.A." und lösch ich die mail.


----------



## McChrystal (20. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> david laux: das Online-Rollenspiel World of Warcraft ist ein gelungenes Managertraining...


Ja und man sieht in der momentanen Weltwirtschaft, wohin uns die Manager gebracht haben...


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Chalis schrieb:


> Ich treib die preise mit absicht runter, weil ich finde es eine frecheit was die leute für manchen sachen verlangen
> 
> und wenn ich von jemand post bekomme wegen "Preis Runtertreiben" denk ich "L.M.A.A." und lösch ich die mail.



Sorry, aber dann bist du von Hause aus doof^^


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Eins sollte man auch beachten. Gerade die Erdringdiamanten (womit der TE sein Gold verdient), sind Items, womit der Alchie skillt. Es kann es also locker sein, das er Alchi 10 so teile transmutiert. Wenn das mehrer machen wird das AH überflutet. Jeder will das Zeugs loswerden, der Preis sinkt. Ganz normale Marktwirtschaft.



Durchaus richtig, aber dann fehlt etwas Geduld bei den Anbietern... wenn man in den 5 Tagen Ferien reich werden will, schiesst man sich ins eigene Bein!


----------



## Chalis (20. Oktober 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann bist du von Hause aus doof^^




Wart erst mal bis du Haare auf den Eiern hast bevor du hier rum gröhlst.


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Crodar schrieb:


> OMG. Wenn es anfängt, Reales Geld zu Kosten, dann läuft es wohl etwas aus dem Ruder.



Hast du deinen Account jeden Monat frei, oder bezahlst du auch Geld um Monat für Monat weiter zu kommen?
Ich kaufe nichts beim Goldseller, ich verdiene mir mein Gold selber! Zwar virtuell, aber das sollte nicht dein Problem sein!?


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Chalis schrieb:


> Wart erst mal bis du Haare auf den Eiern hast bevor du hier rum gröhlst.



Für dich würde ich nie gröhlen... mit meinen Haaren könnte ich dich locker erdrosseln^^


----------



## Super PePe (20. Oktober 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Ja und man sieht in der momentanen Weltwirtschaft, wohin uns die Manager gebracht haben...


ja und wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, verhält sich ottonormal nunmal kein deut besser als die manager auf die alle sooooo schimpfen weil die arme wirtschaft und so kaputt ist oO
mich stört hier gewaltig der irrglaube man könne reeles von fiktivem trennen - eine ununundurchlässige trennwand errichten um weiter unreflektiert in seiner stereotypen welt abzuhängen. das leben kann doch so einfach sein.


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Solange man die erlaubten und von Blizz sicherlich auch gewollten Mögilchkeiten ausnutzt und mit etwas Sinn und Verstand handelt, ist dieses Prinzip in WoW ganz einfach und leicht nachvollziehbar!
UND DAS MACHT AUCH EINE MENGE SPASS FÜR VIELE SPIELER!

Mich nerven eigendlich nur die Chinafuzzis und die Spieler die dann aus Unfähigkeit damit prahlen, dass sie die Preise absichtlich versauen...


----------



## mortishelos (20. Oktober 2009)

Als Gelegnheitspieler hab ich aber keine Lust meine Sachen den "Marktpreisen" anzupassen.
Ich will das ich das Zeug loswerde und ein bisschen Geld für ein paar andere Dinge hab und das am besten noch am selben Tag.
Also was macht man man bietet seine Waren besonders billig an damit man sie auch schnell los wird.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## le-chuck (20. Oktober 2009)

Der andere hat vielleicht geringere Opportunitätskosten und kann somit billiger produzieren, wodurch er auch mit einem niedrigen Preis seinen Gewinn macht, der womöglich sogar höher ist, als dein eigener. 

Ich stell das Zeug auch immer _deutlich_ günstiger rein, als die anderen, weil ich es mir einfach leisten kann und nicht andauernd das Zeug neu reinmachen zu müssen. 

Gruß


----------



## sarika (20. Oktober 2009)

was ich in letzter zeit vermehrt beobachte, sind sachen die für den händlerpreis oder sogar darunter im ah drin sind. bei sowas fass ich mir wirklich an den kopf. wenn man einen gegenstand ins ah stzt, kommen die gebüren dazu und ein gewinn will ja eigentlich auch erzielt sein, aber so läßt sich kein gewinn machen, ausser vom käufer. und das sollte wohl nicht der fall sein.
als beispiel wie ich es letzte woch erlebt habe (hab meine bank mal aufgeräumt ^^) hab 20 netherstaubpollen reingesetzt, vorher geschaut was da ist und was es kostet. da hatte einer den 20er stack für grade mal 1g50s drin, beim händler bekommt man aber schon 2 oder 4 gold dafür. wenn man dann noch die ah gebüren drauf schlägt hat der über 50silber verlust gemacht, da würd ich das zeug eher zum händler tragen als ins ah, da hab ich doch mehr von. ich hab meine netherstaubpollen auch für 5g losbekommen.

und ich stelle auch nicht oft was ins ah, aber wenn orientiert man sich doch an vorhandenen sachen. oder sehe ich das falsch? denn wenn ich was ins ah stelle hab ich ja mindestens diese zeit, bis ich das gold brauche, ansonsten geh ich lieber questen, wenn ich schnell gold brauche. echt manchmal unverständlich.


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

sarika schrieb:


> und ich stelle auch nicht oft was ins ah, aber wenn orientiert man sich doch an vorhandenen sachen. oder sehe ich das falsch? denn wenn ich was ins ah stelle hab ich ja mindestens diese zeit, bis ich das gold brauche, ansonsten geh ich lieber questen, wenn ich schnell gold brauche. echt manchmal unverständlich.


Sehe ich genau so... ich gehe auch real beim Wochenendeinkauf zu mehreren Händlern und vergleiche die Preise! Gut... wer das nicht kennt und bedient wird, hat wenig Verständnis dafür... 

Aber auch im WoW ist es ähnlich, einfach mal etwas ins AH stellen und sich nicht orientieren, ist sicherlich keine Option zum Gold verdienen!



> *Als Gelegnheitspieler hab ich aber keine Lust meine Sachen den "Marktpreisen" anzupassen.*
> Ich will das ich das Zeug loswerde und *ein bisschen Geld* für ein paar andere Dinge hab und das *am besten noch am selben Tag*.
> Also was macht man man bietet seine Waren besonders billig an damit man sie auch schnell los wird


Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Unsinn!
Wenn ich etwas im WoW erreichen will, dann gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten... auf Dauer aber nur 2!
Entweder ich kaufe mir halbwegs gutes Equip, dafür brauche ich recht viel Gold, oder ich gehe raiden! Aber eine Teilname am Raid erfordert Gold, man braucht gute VZ auf Rüssi, man braucht Food und Flasks... man braucht Repkosten u.s.w.!

Da muss ich ernsthaft sagen, wer sich so verhällt und selber als "Gelegenheitsspieler" (ohne jeglichen Sinn für das Spiel) bezeichnet, warum dirkutiert so ein Spieler hier mit?


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

le-chuck schrieb:


> Der andere hat vielleicht geringere Opportunitätskosten und kann somit billiger produzieren, wodurch er auch mit einem niedrigen Preis seinen Gewinn macht, der womöglich sogar höher ist, als dein eigener.
> Ich stell das Zeug auch immer _deutlich_ günstiger rein, als die anderen, *weil ich es mir einfach leisten kann* und nicht andauernd das Zeug neu reinmachen zu müssen.



Der TE sprach hier Preise von ca. 1/3tel des momentanen AH Preises an... 
Ist es so schwer sich vorher zu informieren... es gibt doch Addons!?
Ich weiss das es immer noch zig 80er gibt, die selbst mit Coords nichts anfangen können... vlt liegt es auch daran? 

EDIT: "weil ich es mir leisten kann"... welche Ziele hast du denn im Auge?^^


----------



## hödr (20. Oktober 2009)

Da mein Beitrag leider gelöscht worden ist, fasse ich mich kurz.

Ich mache gerne die AH Preise kaputt, da ich keine Produkte zu überteuerten Preisen verkaufen will.
Oder würdest du einem Bäcker ein Brötchen für 2000 Euro abkaufen?  hmm glaub nicht.


@Úlralas  mimimimi   hoffe es wird für dich noch schlechter laufen.


Was ich doch noch anmerken wollte. Dank der Rafgier eniger Menschen befinden wir uns in einer RL Wirtschaftskriese.
Diese Personen vertreten genau dein Gedankengut. Nichts tun aber groß abkassieren. GZ


btw. hoffe der Beitrag ist jetzt nicht zu kritisch, das er gelöscht werden muss.


----------



## le-chuck (20. Oktober 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Der TE sprach hier Preise von ca. 1/3tel des momentanen AH Preises an...
> Ist es so schwer sich vorher zu informieren... es gibt doch Addons!?
> Ich weiss das es immer noch zig 80er gibt, die selbst mit Coords nichts anfangen können... vlt liegt es auch daran?
> 
> EDIT: "weil ich es mir leisten kann"... welche Ziele hast du denn im Auge?^^



Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich meine. Der andere kann durchaus mehr Gewinn machen, wenn er den Meta für 1/3 verkauft, als der TE, der seine Mats aus dem Ah bezieht.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine, wenn ich nebenbei beim Questen auch Items finde und diese dann entzaubere und massig Schleierstaub dadurch bekomme, was insgesamt mehr wert ist als das Item beim NPC, dann kann ich es mir auch leisten, diesen Schleierstaub im Ah etwas günstiger reinzustellen. Einfach deshalb, weil ich diesen nebenbei "gefarmt" habe, ohne dafür Zeit zu investieren, die mir ansonsten Gold gebracht hätte.
Im Moment mache ich auch die täglichen Quests bei den Söhnen Hodirs, dort gibt es eine Quest, die ich bei den Elementaren machen muss, die auch kristallisiertes Feuer fallenlassen. Im Schnitt bekomme ich dort auch einen Stack täglich zusammen, wenn ich mal eben 10 Minuten Zeit investiere.. Nicht viel, aber es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon.


----------



## elnerda (20. Oktober 2009)

ich bin genau so einer wie du beschreibst, der grund wieso ich ALLES billiger reinstelle ist das meine sachen zu 100% gekauft werden, man braucht ein kapital dafür, aber meine sachen werden statt deiner gekauft, somit steche ich konkurrenten aus


----------



## Anaximedes (20. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach führt der Thread sowieso zu nichts, deshalb 

/Vote for close

Auf der einen Seite sind die bösen Preistreiber, die alle Mats aus dem Ah ziehen und durch teure Einstellen den Markt zerstören (dass manche nur Craftingberufe haben, wird hier scheinbar komplett aus dem Auge verloren). Diese Art von Menschen haben sogar Schuld an der Weltwirtschaftskrise schuld, sind habgierig und das böse an sich.

Dann gibt es noch die Retter der Armen, die selbstlos alles spottbillig ins AH schmeißenund es nicht ertragen, etwas um mehr als 50% vom Marktwert zu verkaufen, und natürlich auch den Markt zerstören. Ziel ist es scheinbar die Preise soweit unten wie möglich zu halten, dass alle Spieler sich ihr Zeugs leisten können.


----------



## Gregorius (20. Oktober 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Unsinn!
> Wenn ich etwas im WoW erreichen will, ...



Wo hat der zitierte Spieler geschrieben, dass er was in WoW erreichen will? Er ist Gelegenheitsspieler und möchte sich für sein Gold was leisten... er schreibt nirgends, dass er ein 1800er Rating haben will, alle Raidbosse legen oder von allen wegen seines Imba-Equips bewundert werden will... *kopfschüttel*



normansky schrieb:


> Da muss ich ernsthaft sagen, wer sich so verhällt und selber als "Gelegenheitsspieler" (ohne jeglichen Sinn für das Spiel) bezeichnet, warum dirkutiert so ein Spieler hier mit?



Öhm... er diSkutiert hier mit, weil er zu der riesen großen Gemeinde der Gelegenheitsspieler zählt, ohne die WoW auch nicht erfolgreicher wäre als DAoC oder ähnliche. Ohne Gelegenheitsspieler wäre WoW nicht halb soviel wert und Blizz hätte vermutlich nicht so extrem viel Energie (und Geld) in dieses Projekt gestellt!

Also, es wäre nett wenn du von deinem extrem hohen Roß runterkommen würdest und andere Meinungen akzeptierst. So kommt man einfach besser durchs leben und macht es auch anderen nicht unnötig schwer^^

btt: Leute, nehmt das AH wie es ist, lernt entweder die Gegebenheiten auszunutzen und davon zu profitieren oder verhaltet euch wie bisher, aber versucht doch bitte nicht eine jahrelang gewachsene Community plötzlich verändern zu wollen... das ist Blödsinn und nichts anderes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach führt der Thread sowieso zu nichts, deshalb
> /Vote for close


Geil... 6 Antworten hinterlassen und wenn es dann nicht nach deiner Richtung verläuft der dumme /vote for (4) close....



> ich bin genau so einer wie du beschreibst, der grund wieso ich ALLES billiger reinstelle ist das meine sachen zu 100% gekauft werden, man braucht ein kapital dafür, aber meine sachen werden statt deiner gekauft, somit steche ich konkurrenten aus


Ich glaub man redet hier gegen Wände oder manche wollen und können nicht lesen... 
Ich stelle auch alles billiger rein, alles andere wäre auch purer Schwachsinn! Wenn ich etwas verkaufen möchte, muss ich es am günstigsten einstellen oder warten bis die Preise steigen! Das sollte jeder Drittklässler wissen...

O.k. es sind mal wieder Ferien...


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Wo hat der zitierte Spieler geschrieben, dass er was in WoW erreichen will? Er ist Gelegenheitsspieler und möchte sich für sein Gold was leisten... er schreibt nirgends, dass er ein 1800er Rating haben will, alle Raidbosse legen oder von allen wegen seines Imba-Equips bewundert werden will... *kopfschüttel*


Schüttel dein Haupt so lange bis dir schwindelig wird...

Es geht um einen Tread, den ein handelnder Spieler erstellt hat, der wissen wollte woran es liegt! Wenn einem die Preise im AH und das Gold egal sind, also man keine großen Ziele im WoW hat, dann sollte es keinen Grund geben sich hier auszulassen?


----------



## mortishelos (20. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat den gesagt das ich nichts erreichen wollte ich hab nur gesagt das ich ein Gelegenheitsspieler war.
Ich spielte halt nur 1 oder 2 mal in der Woche und ging auch höchstens 1 oder 2 mal im Monat zum Raid.
Aber das heißt nicht das ich nichts erreichen wollte.
Mir fehlt leider die Zeit um öfter online zu kommen.
Aber wenn man wenig Zeit hat lernt man die Zeit effektiv zu nutzen.
Und da will ich nicht erst 3h vor den AH stehen und die Preise vergleichen (ein bisschen übertriebe)
Ich hab dann halt wenn ich online war Erz und Kräuter gesammelt und ein paar Dailys gemacht oder bin in einer Instanz gewesen um mein Equip aufzubessern.
Und wenn ich dann meine Sachen verkaufen wollte will ich sie auch loswerden und das sichere ich mir dadurch das ich halt die Preise unterbiete, meistens um 50%.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Anaximedes (20. Oktober 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Geil... 6 Antworten hinterlassen und wenn es dann nicht nach deiner Richtung verläuft der dumme /vote for (4) close....



Ich habe in keinem Wort des Threads versucht jemanden meine Meinung aufdrücken, sondern erkannt, dass die Froten erhärtet sind, deshalb würde ich dich auch bitten, wenn du schon nicht liest, meinen Post nicht als dumm zu bezeichnen, weil er zu nichts führen wird.

Ich habe bisher gut verdient und ich werde auch in Zukunft gut verdienen.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (20. Oktober 2009)

hödr schrieb:


> Ich mache gerne die AH Preise kaputt, da ich keine Produkte zu überteuerten Preisen verkaufen will.
> 
> Oder würdest du einem Bäcker ein Brötchen für 2000 Euro abkaufen?  hmm glaub nicht.



Lahmes Beispiel, denn du vergisst die Hälfte... bei WoW sieht es so aus:

Bäcker Hans muss sein Mehl einkaufen, denn er hat keinen Acker und keine Mühle. Das Mehl für 1 Brötchen kostet 5 Gold. Der Bäcker verkauft sein Brötchen für 7 Gold, damit er noch Gewinn daran hat. (Oder anders gesprochen: Er kauft für 5 g Rohmaterial, was er durch Dienstleistungen aufwertet, für die er dann 2 Gold verlangt.)

Bäcker Dummhans hat einen eigenen Acker, eine eigene Mühle, alles was er braucht. Nur leider ist er dumm. Er verkauft sein Brötchen für 3 Gold und denkt sich "ich hab doch mehr Gold verdient wie Bäcker Hans". 

Falsch: denn Bäcker Dummhans hat Rohmaterialien verschenkt, für die er alleine 5 Gold bekommen hätte, ohne seine Handwerksarbeit des Backens.

Bäcker Dummhans ist so dumm, dass er ein fertiges Brötchen für weniger Gold verkauft, als er für das Mehl oder die ungemahlenen Körner bekommen hätte.

Und DAS ist WoW-Wirtschaft wie sie leibt und lebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmiddel (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil nutze zu 80% das AH zum verkaufen, 20% zum kaufen. Das wenige was ich kaufe, sind Sachen die ich fix brauche (Sockelstein, Flask). Das meiste Zeugs was ich brauche, ist selber erfarmt oder bekomm ich günstig von einem aus der Gilde.  

Also sind auch für mich hohe Preise im AH interessant. ABER!! Man muss auch mit gesunden Menschenverstand das Zeug verticken. Wenn ich einen Stein, der für 50G im AH ist, für 30G reinstelle, ist das absoluter Blödsinn. Einige argumentieren, das sie ihre Sachen zu 100% verkaufen wollen. Das kann ich nachvollziehen, das möchte ich auch. Dann setze ich aber das Teil nicht gleich 40-50% günstiger ins AH sondern ein paar Gold günstiger. Des weitern schreibt hier jmd. das er die Sachen spottbillig reinstellt, weil ihm die Sachen zu teurer sind und er das nicht möchte. Mit anderen Worten, er versucht den Marktpreis zu drücken. Nett gemeint, aber völlig sinnlos. Das mag kurzfristig funktionieren, aber wie andere hier schon gesagt haben wird das Zeug gekauft und direkt wieder in´s AH gesetzt für einen höheren Preis. Und das Beste ist....es funktioniert meistens. 

Meines Erachtens ist der Handel in WoW Kapitalismus in reinster Form. Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis, es gibt Monopole (bestimmte Schneidermuster, Schmiedemuster etc.)  Es gibt einen Materialüberschuss oder Mangel (Frostlotus, Arktische Pelze sehr selten, viel schweres boreanisches Leder) Danach richten sich die Preise.

Des weiter sollte man sich mal fragen, warum manche Sachen teilweise im AH so teurer sind. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht selten Sachen wie z.b. Frostlotuse, sondern auch alte Sachen, wo eigentlich nicht selten sind (Thoriumerz ist z.b. fast doppelt so teurer wie Saronit, ähnlich alte Juwelen, aber auch fix gefarmt) Nehmt mal die Argentumdaylies. In 30min verdient man da 100-150G. Warum lange farmen, ein paar Dailys gemacht, dann kauf man sich das Zeugs im AH, egal was es kostet. Viele farmen nicht mehr, da es zeitaufwendiger ist.

Ich denke mal, es sollte jeder machen wie er denk. Wenn jmd meint, er müsse die Preise drücken, kann es gerne probieren. Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das sich die Preise schnell wieder einpendeln. So hohe Preise werden auch nicht akzeptiert, bestimmt Sachen sieht man wochenlang im AH (Schlammling für 18k Gold, bis er im AH war für nur noch 5k) 
Einfach Augen offen halten, günstige Gelegenheiten abwarten....wie im RL-Handel^^


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Und da will ich nicht erst 3h vor den AH stehen und die Preise vergleichen (ein bisschen übertriebe)



Soll ja auch keiner... man sieht den aktuellen Preis von ca. 100g und bietet für ca. 80g an und keiner hat ein Problem damit!

Wenn man dann aber für 30g anbietet, obwohl der Preis seit langem bei den benannten 100g steht, dann kann man nur dumm sein! 
Das hat dann nichts mehr mit Handel oder Gelegenheitsspieler zu tun, das kann ich persöhnlich nur noch als dumm bezeichnen! 
Zum einen beschenkst du die Leute, die du nicht magst... die händler kaufen dein "Geschenk" auf und verdienen mehr als du, zum anderen versaust du anderen ehrlichen Spielern die Preise!

Und darum geht es....


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Ich habe in keinem Wort des Threads versucht jemanden meine Meinung aufdrücken, sondern erkannt, dass die Froten erhärtet sind, deshalb würde ich dich auch bitten, wenn du schon nicht liest, meinen Post nicht als dumm zu bezeichnen, weil er zu nichts führen wird.
> Ich habe bisher gut verdient und ich werde auch in Zukunft gut verdienen.



Glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden!
Das dein Post zu nichts führt, ist ja auch meine Meinung!

Ich hoffe du verdienst auch weiterhin viele Euro... ich lebe in Deutschland und bin Invalidenrentner...


----------



## mortishelos (20. Oktober 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Zum einen beschenkst du die Leute, die du nicht magst... die händler kaufen dein "Geschenk" auf und verdienen mehr als du, zum anderen versaust du anderen ehrlichen Spielern die Preise!
> 
> Und darum geht es....



Warum versau ich den ehrlichen Spielern die Preise?
Die "Händler" sind doch daran schuld das die Preise so hochgetreiben werden denn sonst würden ja die "ehrlichen Spieler" von meinen "Geschenken" profitieren.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Powerflower (20. Oktober 2009)

ist es nicht jedermanns entschedung wieviel er dafür haben will? natürlich könnte man teurer verkaufen aber im endeffekt ist es allen selber überlassen wie viel sie wollen. zumal es ein AUKTIONSHAUS ist wo konkurenz und das unterbieten anderer waren normal ist weil man selbst verkaufen will. wieviel man billiger ist hängt aber alleine von der person ab die es reinstellt.


----------



## Pandro (20. Oktober 2009)

Powerflower schrieb:


> zumal es ein AUKTIONSHAUS ist wo konkurenz und das unterbieten anderer waren normal ist weil man selbst verkaufen will. wieviel man billiger ist hängt aber alleine von der person ab die es reinstellt.



GENAU DAS.....oder beschwerst du dich auch bei Ebay wenn jemand das gleiche wie du billiger anbietet???? Wenn VIELE Leute das selbe verkaufen wollen ist es wohl klar das der preis runtergeht und wenn dir der momentane Preis nicht passt warte halt ab bis weniger angeboten wird und stell deine ware DANN zum verkauf, so schwer is das doch nicht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainmaster (20. Oktober 2009)

Also das ist doch nen Super Geschäft für dich.

Du verkaufst deine erdringdiamanten für 100g im AH, richtig...?

Jetzt kommt einer der 30g dafür will....

Dann kaufst du den halt für 30g und setzt ihn für 100g wieder ins AH.

70g Gewinn!


Ist also garnicht so schwer. Bin auch schon öfters so verfahren. Kann man auch ganz gut mit den Jahrmarktskarten machen.

Hab das Adligenkartenset auch schon im AH für 4k Gold gekauft und 5k wieder verkauft. mal eben 1k Gold gemacht, ohne großartigen aufwandt.


----------



## Crodar (20. Oktober 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Account jeden Monat frei, oder bezahlst du auch Geld um Monat für Monat weiter zu kommen?
> Ich kaufe nichts beim Goldseller, ich verdiene mir mein Gold selber! Zwar virtuell, aber das sollte nicht dein Problem sein!?



Es geht ja nicht um die monatliche Spielgebühr. Sondern ums Gold scheffeln für Reales Geld. Es macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn 100K Gold zu besitzen und dafür von Zeit zu Zeit auch noch EXTRAGELD zu investieren. Gerade bei WOW ist die Währung ja mehr als inflationär.


----------



## Crodar (20. Oktober 2009)

Liest hier überhaupt jemand die Antworten?
Hier sind zich Beiträge ala "Dann kaufs doch günstig und stells für Deinen Preis wieder rein."...


----------



## Albra (20. Oktober 2009)

das einzig unverständliche sind leute die unter npcpreis reinstellen
früher bestes beispiel: goldene kugel: npc preis: 1g im AH zwischen 10 und 70 silber

preise sind mir idr egal solange ich beim ahverkauf mehr raushole als beim npc


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Als Gelegnheitspieler hab ich aber keine Lust meine Sachen den "Marktpreisen" anzupassen.
> Ich will das ich das Zeug loswerde und ein bisschen Geld für ein paar andere Dinge hab und das am besten noch am selben Tag.
> Also was macht man man bietet seine Waren besonders billig an damit man sie auch schnell los wird.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos



wer hat auch lust, sich erst schlau zu machen, was man nehmen muß damit man nicht als "Preisekaputtmacher" beschimpft wird xD


----------



## normansky (20. Oktober 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> wer hat auch lust, sich erst schlau zu machen, was man nehmen muß damit man nicht als "Preisekaputtmacher" beschimpft wird xD


So sehe ich das auch... mehr wollte ich auch nicht sagen... aber manche verstehen es nicht und wundern sich wenn sie auf 80 nicht mal schnell fliegen können...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Oktober 2009)

teppichbomben: zb alle glyphen statt für 30-50g einstellen für 5g einstellen. wenn man genug auf vorrat hat, kann man damit andere händler gut ärgern


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (20. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Ich garantiere dir, das ich auf allen Accounts mehr Gold habe als du, obwohl meine Chars ziemlich gut ausgestattet sind und wo habe ich überhaupt geschrieben, dass das die einzige Methode wäre ?
> 
> Es ging darum, WIE Man effektiv Gold verdient und das tut man defintiv NICHT dadurch, das man dort [im AH] Mats kauft, zusammenfügt und dann das Endprodukt verkauft, da man dabei IMMER weniger Schnitt macht, als wenn man (nebenbei) die Mats farmt.
> 
> Leider gibt es immer wieder Schlauberger und Besserwisser wie dich, kann man nichts machen, als irgendwann den Leuten nicht mehr zu helfen, weil man die Faxen dicke hat, weil es keinen Spaß macht wenn ständig solche Typen dazwischen labern.



Nananana, wir wollen mal nicht gleich persönlich werden.
Wo bist du denn entlaufen? 

Kann gut sein das du mehr Gold hast, oh mein Gott >.< Ich zock auch nur ein paar Stunden die woche.
Und sowieso.... weist du wie egal mir das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh es nur nicht ein, in dem Spiel stupide zu farmen. Die Zeit kann ich auch produktiv anders nutzen.


----------



## BlackGuardian (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne das Problem .... nur das es bei mir nicht um hergestellte Sachen sondern um z.B. Arktische Pelze geht .... habe sie vor ca 1 Monat erfolgreich für 150g pro Stück verkauft und nun sind die Dinger für 80g im AH ... das nervt total weil ich meine 45 Pelze nich für so einen spott Preis verkaufen will .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shohet (20. Oktober 2009)

Oh mein Gott, wenn ich sowas lese "Preiskaputtmacher". WoW isn MMORPG und keine fucking Wirtschafftssimulation ... Geht doch einen auf Onlinebroker machen, da gehts wenigstens um echtes Geld. Mir persönlich ist es total egal, wenn ich was unter Preis anbiete, ich wills nur einfach loswerden. Und btw. an die ganzen "Mimimi ich komm nich ans Goldcap, weil pösepöse Leute mir die Preise kaputt machen" Leute . <-- HAHAHAHAHA einfach nur zum auslachen, das is ingame Gold, das nicht mal euch gehört ... also entspannt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## hardrain86 (20. Oktober 2009)

also habe mir jetzt nru das vom TE durchgelesen
ich muß sagen klar man ärgert sich wenn man sowas gewinnbringend für viel g vk kann,
andersrum ich als käufer und evtl auch verkäufer bin froh wenn ich die sachen auf jedenfall vk bekomme 
und als käufer natürlich kauft man das billigste wenn du die dinger für 70g vk und ein anderer die für 65g,
dann ist ja auch klar das die billigeren gekauft werden.
also irgendwie ist man als vk meist doch aufgeschmissen es seidenn es ist so wie du es mal angewhispert hattest
udn alle würden es für teures geld vk wollen....

also wie gesagt kannst diese spieler zwar anschrieben doch bringen tut es dir nichts,da du entweder wegen flamen auf igno gesetzt
wirst oder die einfach nach dem motto"pech" schreiben.

ich bin mit berufen noch nicht soweit und verkaufe sachen aber als käufer bin ich shcon sehr froh wnen man was billib bekommt.


mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (20. Oktober 2009)

BlackGuardian schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem .... nur das es bei mir nicht um hergestellte Sachen sondern um z.B. Arktische Pelze geht .... habe sie vor ca 1 Monat erfolgreich für 150g pro Stück verkauft und nun sind die Dinger für 80g im AH ... das nervt total weil ich meine 45 Pelze nich für so einen spott Preis verkaufen will ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


behalte die pelze nochn bisl die preise steigern auch wieder^^


----------



## Oolie (20. Oktober 2009)

angenommen etwas kostet im schnitt 100g, dann hau ich es auch für 60-75g raus... und es ist mir relativ egal, ob´s dann wer kauft und die 40-35g Riss macht. ist nur n spiel und die währung interessiert mich eigentlich nur im hinblick auf repkosten, und als juwe hab ich die kosten einer woche mit 2-3 steinchen wieder drin...

nehmt das spiel nicht so ernst, handelt lieber im RL mit mehr weitsicht...

LG, Oolie

@TE: Als Alchi verdienst du dich trotzdem dumm und dämlich, also mach dir nich so einen kopf, wenn mal jemand weit unter deinen preisen liegt...


----------



## Piggy D. (20. Oktober 2009)

mimimi, inflation ist was tolles - ich pack bei uns am wochenende auch mehrere stacks (20+) an vz mats fuer einen bruchteil des preises rein (nordend staub fuer 2g/stk und die komischen essenzen fuer 5-10g/stk) von daher stoerts mich nicht, hauptsache ich werd meins los und bekomm unter umstaenden noch billigeres zeug gekauft


----------



## Dokagero (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich wurde auch mal von jmd angewhispert weil ich etwas um 65g verkauft habe, das war 10g günstiger als das bis zu dem Zeitpunkt günstigste.
Er kam dann irgendwie mit "Dann mach ich ein Ticket auf weil du die Preise zerstörst" daher.

Ich habe dem im Gedanken nur den Vogel gedeutet und mich mit einem freundlichen "Nö, ist ja meine Entscheidung um wieviel ichs verkaufe" revanchiert.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. Oktober 2009)

manche scheinen hier nicht zu verstehen, dass spielgold kein geld ist. es ist absolut nichts wert und wenn man nicht gerade extrem-zocker ist und 5-9 twinks ausstatten muss, bringt es einem rein garnichts massen von gold anzuhäufen.

mein goldstand ist schon seit weit über einem jahr nahezu unverändert. ganz ehrlich, ich wüsste nicht für was ich es ausgeben könnte. das raiden kostet kein gold mehr...im gegenteil, die taschen füllen sich noch dabei. das gold wird einem von blizz regelrecht in den arsch gesteckt....ich mache keine täglichen quests, farme nicht gezielt, treibe keinen handel im ah.... und trotzdem steigt der goldstand.

ab u zu finanziere ich mal einem neuling sein mout oder schenke ihm z.b 100g. habe ich nach etlichen herstellungsprozessen wieder zu viel zeug auf der bank, verschleudere ich es zu dumpingpreisen. warum? ich brauche es nicht...andere freuen sich darüber. mit spielern die gleich alles kaufen möchten um sich daran zu bereichern, betreibe ich jedoch keinen handel.


----------



## Mibucal (20. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ein generelles Problem bei WoW, da man einen Herstellenden und einen Sammelberuf gleichzeitig lernen kann.
Was für das Spielerlebnis des einzelnen gut ist, aber die Wirtschaft im Spiel gelegentlich ad absurdum führt.

Wenn man seine Mats selber farmen kann, und diese nicht im AH kauft, ist der Preis der Ware im Normalfall günstiger bei gleicher Gewinnspanne, da man den Gewinn des Mat-Verkäufers nicht bezahlen muss.

Wenn man sich spezialisieren müsste, also entweder Hersteller ODER Sammler, sähe die Sache wesentlich "gerechter" aus, da alle Hersteller ihre Rohstoffe kaufen müssten und alle Sammler ihre Rohstoffe loswerden wöllten. Das ergäbe einen sinnvollen Marktpreis, sowohl auf Sammler- wie auch auf Hersteller- und Käuferseite.
Sowas wäre aber nur machbar, wenn man sich nicht mit Twinks versorgen könnte.

Da WoW aber vordergründig keine Wirtschaftssim ist, wäre das Modell eher unwahrscheinlich und dem Spielerlebnis des Einzelnen wahrscheinlich auch nicht zuträglich.

Sinnvoll fänd ich es trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pat Gart (20. Oktober 2009)

Teilweise ist das wirklich zu extrem...ich finde auch das die Leute doch was vom Spiel versauen
Hmmmm wenn die wirklich so extrem sind müssen die die Sachen doch auch woher kriegen ich frag mich nur woher
Die können doch auch nicht unendlich viel Geld haben oder?
Leider kann Blizzard daran ja auch nichts machen...
Ich finde man sollte nicht auf sowas eingehen denn irgendwie denke ich: "Irgendwoher müssen die doch so viel Geld haben...glaube das noch logischste wäre "Goldkauf"" nichts gegen die die das nicht machen aber wenn das jetzt mal einer von denen liest die das tun sagt doch mal WIESO?
Ich kann es ja verstehen wenn man es für 1-5 Gold weniger verkauft aber gleich 70!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airenyx (20. Oktober 2009)

Also erstens ist WoW keine Wirtschaftssimulation, zweitens kann man sehr wohl nur mit dem Gold von Quests leben.

Alle Items oder Mats, die Ihr durch Bergbau, kürschnern, kräutern oder Mobs farmen bekommt, haben euch nichts gekostet! Ergo keine Ausgaben und somit ist jeder Preis den Ihr durch den Verkauf beim NPC oder im AH bekommt schon euer Gewinn (mal von AH-Gebüren abgesehen).

Wie kommt man also auf die bescheuerte Idee zu sagen dass jetzt z.B. ein Äonenfeuer 20g oder oder ein Epic Item, dass beim NPC nitmal 20g bringt im AH 2k Gold kosten soll? Habt ihr dafür was gezahlt? Wie rechtfertigen die sogenannten "Wirtschaftsprofis" solche Preise??

Ich setze Mats und Items zu den NPC Preisen rein ohne Sofortkaufpreis, es soll jeder bieten was er denkt was ihm der Gegenstand wert ist. Nicht umsonst heisst es Auktionshaus und nicht Kaufhaus.

Die echten Preiskaputtmacher sind die Leute die andere selber so nennen, Ihr setzt Dinge zu Preisen rein die jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen und weint dann wie kleine Kinder wenn andere es billiger verkaufen. Wenn Gold in einem Onlinerollenspiel Euere einzige Sorge ist, würde ich Euch empfehlen ne Wirtschaftssimulation zu kaufen und spielen.


----------



## UnknownArtist (20. Oktober 2009)

Airenyx schrieb:


> Also erstens ist WoW keine Wirtschaftssimulation, zweitens kann man sehr wohl nur mit dem Gold von Quests leben.
> 
> Alle Items oder Mats, die Ihr durch Bergbau, kürschnern, kräutern oder Mobs farmen bekommt, haben euch nichts gekostet! Ergo keine Ausgaben und somit ist jeder Preis den Ihr durch den Verkauf beim NPC oder im AH bekommt schon euer Gewinn (mal von AH-Gebüren abgesehen).
> 
> ...



Du sagst genau das was sicherlich viele Denken, nur die Heuler nicht! Ich stell meine Preise nach Möglichkeit sehr viel tiefer wie der niedrigste zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt....


----------



## EisblockError (20. Oktober 2009)

Airenyx schrieb:


> Die echten Preiskaputtmacher sind die Leute die andere selber so nennen, Ihr setzt Dinge zu Preisen rein die jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen und weint dann wie kleine Kinder wenn andere es billiger verkaufen. Wenn Gold in einem Onlinerollenspiel Euere einzige Sorge ist, würde ich Euch empfehlen ne Wirtschaftssimulation zu kaufen und spielen.



Ich tue teilweise wucher reinsetzen, aber weinen tu ich nie, ahb letzens 500g verloren durch fehlinvestition und jetzt?

Einfach weitermachen, und bei 15k fallen 500 net so auf

pS: Ich freue mich über Leute die Sachen für sehr wenig reinstellen, die helfen einem sehr wenn man mal einfach einkaufen und verkaufen machen kann (was selten so ist)


----------



## Úlralas (20. Oktober 2009)

> also wie gesagt kannst diese spieler zwar anschrieben doch bringen tut es dir nichts,da du entweder wegen flamen auf igno gesetzt
> wirst oder die einfach nach dem motto"pech" schreiben.



Ja wenns so wäre...   

meistens ist das so, das die Leute verwundert fragen:     Ehrlich?!?!?!?!?!?!

Die Sache is nur, das nich nur einer die Dinger für so billig reinsetzt, sondern ne Ganze Menge an Spielern.
Mittlerweile hab ich gemerkt das das nicht nur bei der Ware so ist. 




> Oh mein Gott, wenn ich sowas lese "Preiskaputtmacher". WoW isn MMORPG und keine fucking Wirtschafftssimulation ... Geht doch einen auf Onlinebroker machen, da gehts wenigstens um echtes Geld. Mir persönlich ist es total egal, wenn ich was unter Preis anbiete, ich wills nur einfach loswerden. Und btw. an die ganzen "Mimimi ich komm nich ans Goldcap, weil pösepöse Leute mir die Preise kaputt machen" Leute . <-- HAHAHAHAHA einfach nur zum auslachen, das is ingame Gold, das nicht mal euch gehört ... also entspannt euch wink.gif .



Weiss nicht aber hast du nicht das Bedürfnis deinen Main oder deine Twinks mit dem schnellen Fliegen auszustatten? 
Willst du etwa Monatelang warten bis du die 5k zusammen hast?

Hast du schonmal daran gedacht das ingame Gold deine Zeit in Zahlen ist, die du investiert hast um dir was weiss ich was zu investieren?
Du kannst mir nicht sagen das du ohne Zeitaufwand Goldschöffelst, oder das du nicht Farmst oder Dailys machst!

Wie kann man dann bitte nicht auf die Preise achten?! 

In WoW gibt es halt nunmal ne eigene Wirtschaft!

Und dazu gehört ja auch Angebot und Nachfrage, das will ich ja nich Leugnen, aber...

...man sollte ja doch schonmal bisschen logisch Nachdenken.

Wenn man etwas möglichst Schnell verkaufen will, dann setzt man es geringfügig billiger rein, damit man

a) die Ware im AH ganz oben stehen hat, wird schneller gesehen

b) den dennoch möglichst hohen Gewinn rausholt.


Und wer da sagt,  ich stell die Dinger rein alá Bla...  will die anderen Leute ärgern alá Blu... 
...da fass ich mir an die Stirn und frag mich ob denen noch der Faktor Zeit etwas Wert ist, oder ob die den Sinn für den Umgang mit Gold verkalkt haben....

Aber wie gesagt, ich machs jetzt wie 80% hier gesagt haben, und laufe nicht mehr wie Pac Man hinter den Leuten her um diese Wach zu rütteln in solchen Sachen.
Wer meint das ihm seine Zeit nich so viel Wert ist, bitte schön...  ich, und viele andere die ihr Geld aktiv durchs AH verdienen werden trotzdem ihr Kapital raus schlagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolesaurogue (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey,wenn du da soviel dran verdienst verkauf ich das Äonenfeuer in Zukunft für 50g.....will ja nicht die Preise kaputt machen ;P


----------



## Úlralas (20. Oktober 2009)

Hahahaha ich dank dir Coolesaurogue, aber so meint ich das nicht^^

Stell dir ma vor du verdienst dein Geld locker flockig mit etwas, was aus Äonenfeuer hergestellt wird, und setzt es für z.B. 80g rein. Du stellst etwas her was nur dein Beruf kann.
Äonenfeuer kostet nachwievor 50g, so wie du sagtest.

Plötzlich kommt immerwieder jemand an, und setzt genau das womit du deine ingame Brötchen verdienst für 40g rein.

10g unter Mat preis.

Das kann doch nicht sein oder? 

Und nehmen wir mal an, derjenige hat sich sein Äonenfeuer erfarmt.

Ist es dann nicht unlogisch? Hätte der "Preisekaputtmacher" sein Äonenfeuer nicht im Rohzustand verkaufen sollen? Macht er damit dann nicht mehr Gold?
Und wenn ihm das Gold unwichtig erscheint, warum macht er sich die Mühe und stellt genau DAS her was du auch herstellst? 
Dauert das nicht länger, als die Äonendinger einfach direkt im AH zu verkaufen? 

Komisch oder? Kann man irgendwie nicht Nachvollziehen...


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (20. Oktober 2009)

ich kenne das was du beschrieben hast und kann dir nur sagen des meist leute sind, die das geld net brauchen und nur dinge ins ah stellen damit es aus den taschen is oder es sind farmbot von den ich schon minds wieder 10 gemeldt habe (in 3 wochen)

es is leider nicht aufzuhalten und schade

mfg me^^


----------



## Eysenbeiss (20. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> Hahahaha ich dank dir Coolesaurogue, aber so meint ich das nicht^^
> 
> Stell dir ma vor du verdienst dein Geld locker flockig mit etwas, was aus Äonenfeuer hergestellt wird, und setzt es für z.B. 80g rein. Du stellst etwas her was nur dein Beruf kann.
> Äonenfeuer kostet nachwievor 50g, so wie du sagtest.
> ...



Das wurde dir inzwischen ein Dutzend mal erklärt: KAUF DEN MIST NICHT IM AH, SONDERN FARM IHN; dann hast du keine Kosten und dein Gewinn ist größer.

Genau DAS macht derjenige, der angeblich unter "Materialkosten" verkauft, denn der hat KEINE MAterialkosten, da er es FARMT.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (20. Oktober 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> das einzig unverständliche sind leute die unter npcpreis reinstellen
> früher bestes beispiel: goldene kugel: npc preis: 1g im AH zwischen 10 und 70 silber
> 
> preise sind mir idr egal solange ich beim ahverkauf mehr raushole als beim npc



Im ersten AUgenblick sicherlich unsinnig, stimmt, aber das sind meistens die Leute, die kein Auctioneer oder ähnliches benutzen und höchstens nachschauen was andere dafür nehmen und es dann eben billiger rein setzen, um es los zu werden !


----------



## Úlralas (20. Oktober 2009)

@ Eysenbeiss

Selbst dann stell ich die Dinger nicht 10g billiger rein als das Billigste im AH...

Selbst wenn man keine Matkosten hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airenyx (20. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas schrieb:


> @ Eysenbeiss
> 
> Selbst dann stell ich die Dinger nicht 10g billiger rein als das Billigste im AH...
> 
> ...



Warum stellste es dann erst überhaupt so teuer rein? Woher nimmste den Preis?? Wie Du grad lustig bist? 

Ihr kommt immer nur mit dem Argument der verkauft 10g unter dem billigsten Angebot, aber wie kommt Ihr auf Eure Preise? Könnten wir genauso gut sagen IHR verkauft über dem billigsten.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (21. Oktober 2009)

Airenyx schrieb:


> Warum stellste es dann erst überhaupt so teuer rein? Woher nimmste den Preis?? Wie Du grad lustig bist?
> 
> Ihr kommt immer nur mit dem Argument der verkauft 10g unter dem billigsten Angebot, aber wie kommt Ihr auf Eure Preise? Könnten wir genauso gut sagen IHR verkauft über dem billigsten.



Richtig und ich stell meine Sachen immer zu Preisen rein, die sich über eine gewisse Zeit als "normal" herausgestellt haben, bspw. Gediegener Fürstenzirkon, +30 Ausdauer.
Den stellen bei uns immer wieder Clowns für 190+ G ins AH, obwohl eigentlich bekannt ist, das meine Preise deutlich drunter liegen und das ich das Ah beobachte.

Warum sollte ich nun also mit dem Preis hoch gehen, nur weil ich dann immer noch unter den anderen liegen würden ?

Nö, ich behalte meinen Preis bei und "helfe" so anderen Spielern, für die der Unterschied, von 30 bis 40 G eben ne Menge ist und mache trotzdem dicken Gewinn dabei und genauso verdahre ich bei allen anderen Items auch.

So lebe ich meine soziale Ader aus UND mache Gewinn, besser kanns nicht sein.

Und ja, es gibt dann phasenweise Leute, die auch meine Preise noch unterbieten, aber dazu hab ich schon angemerkt, dass mir das wiederum egal ist, denn die Teile sind dann schnell weg und als nächstes sind meine dran und wer unter meine fairen Preise geht, der wird dafür einen Grund haben und welcher das ist, das ist mr schnurzpiepwurstikowskilmaaegal, denn diese Leute sind auf Dauer keine Konkurrenz, weil sie eben nur kurzfristig mithandeln.


EDIT: Übrigens schleife ich oft genug auch Steine für andere Leute kostenlos, gerade die "alten", denn wer diese noch verwenden "muss", der hat eben nicht allzu viel und denen nehm ich dann nix ab, da käme ich mir  beknackt vor, aber zum Glück gibts noch andere die das oder ähnliches tun, wie auch schon hier im Thread zu lesen war.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. Oktober 2009)

Mein Saronit verhüte ich und sells dann beim trader... sind 25g... 30g sind im ah abzüglich den AH gebüren macht das beinahe genausoviel sinn^^


----------



## zyniker (9. Juni 2010)

@ eysenbeiss

woher weißt du ob für diejenigen die deine steine kaufen 30-40 g eine menge ist ? 

genauso gut könnte es jemand sein der 100k gold rumliegen hat und damit hat sich das mit der "sozialen ader" erledigt weil du gar nicht bestimmen kannst ob das jemand kauft der wenig oder viel gold hat !



und zu deinem ersten beitrag:

mats zu farmen um sie zu verkaufen oder zu verarbeiten ist *NIEMALS* so effektiv wie diese zu kaufen (zeitersparnis) 

*KEIN* händler farmt selber wenn er intelligent ist und es darauf anlegt gold zu verdienen ! 

gruß


----------



## Sturmjäger (9. Juni 2010)

> mats zu farmen um sie zu verkaufen oder zu verarbeiten ist *NIEMALS* so effektiv wie diese zu kaufen (zeitersparnis)
> 
> *KEIN* händler farmt selber wenn er intelligent ist und es darauf anlegt gold zu verdienen !




Rrrrrrichtig.

ich verdiene pro Woche ca 300g ALLEIN durch den Ankauf von ungeschliffenen Steinen, die sich beim NPC in der ungeschliffenen oder geschliffenen Form teurer verkaufen lassen. Wohlgemerkt, das ist nur EIN Geschäftszweig....

solange die Leute die NPC Preise ignorieren, füllt sich mein Säckel.


----------



## etmundi (9. Juni 2010)

zyniker schrieb:


> @ eysenbeiss
> 
> woher weißt du ob für diejenigen die deine steine kaufen 30-40 g eine menge ist ?
> 
> ...




Meinst du eysenbeiss schaut hier nach über 7 Monaten noch mal rein???


----------



## Grivok (9. Juni 2010)

HMMM
Ich dachte immer das es bei einem MMORPG darum geht MIT anderen zu spielen und nicht darum der anderen Fraktion auf die Mütze zu geben und der eigenen Fraktion das Gold aus den Taschen zu ziehen
wenn jemand einfach nur extrem goldgeil ist und ihn andere Spieler nicht interessieren, dann kauft Euch ein singelplayer game, gebt den Goldcheat ein und werdet glücklich
es soll tatsächlich Leute geben, die Spass an dem Spiel haben und bei einigen Dingen einfach denken, ich brauch es nicht, also setze ich es zu einem Preis ins Ah den ICH bereit bin zu zahlen
und mir kann keiner der Herren Hänndler die hier rumjammern erzählen, dass sie ernstahft bereit wären das 4 Fache der Mats-Preise zu zahlen.
Klar sollten Rezeptkosten + Matskosten dabei rumkommen (wobei auch die Matspreise keine reellen Werte sind, denn Äonenfeuer kann man auch farmen bzw. evtl günstiger einkaufen).
Ich orientiere mich an den reelen Matspreisen und setze dann evtl noch Zeitaufwand in Rechnung (bei Droprezepten evtl auch noch etwas mehr). Was ich aber lsutig finde, sind die absoluten Oberdeppen der Branche "Ich verkaufe alles zum 5fachen Preis, egal wie oft ich es einstellen muss" Da gibt es dann den Ingi der den Hubschrauber zu BC zeiten zum 5fachen Preis der AH Preise für die MAts angeboten hat. JA! den Hubschrauber, den man nur benutzen konnte, wenn man nen Ingi wert hat der ausreicht um ihn zu bauen.
Da fragt man sich dann, ob derjenige eigentlich einfach gerade vergessen hat nachzudenken, oder ob er erst mal das Wort "nachdenken" im Wörterbuch nachschlagen müsste.

Ansonsten:
Das Angebot bestimmt den Preis, nicht derjenige der gerne das MAximum an Gewinn hätte, und wem es nicht passt, wie schon oft erwähnt, alles günstige aufkaufen und dann veruschen 3 Monate lang zu verkaufen.

Ach ja und evtl sollten Leute mal darüber nachdenken, dass es momentan einfach sein könnte, dass die Leute noch ihre Klamotten zu nem einigermassen guten Preis so schnell wie mögloch loswerden wollen, da mit Cataclysm die Preise viel tiefer fallen werden, als einige hier wahrhaben wollen.
Bei uns ist momentan BC Kram teurer als WotLK Zeug.

tante edith meint, dass der Beitrag ja doch etwas alt ist


----------

